# Radioactive Force



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

<div align="center"><img src="http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/plutonij/GBAtemp%20Personal%20Pic/Protest-Sight1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>



<div align="center"><img src="http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/plutonij/Proof.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>


Well, here it is....

First to show my identity....I have nothing to hide!!
<img src="http://b6.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01335/65/77/1335817756_l.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Spoiler



<img src="http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/plutonij/Plutonic%20Cybertronic/PlutoniumRobotWired.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Fixing my face..

<img src="http://a425.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/67/l_61f608106f739a45fe10f0e31e170048.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
True face of Destruction..

<img src="http://b7.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01218/70/55/1218815507_l.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Attack!!

<img src="http://a913.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/121/l_43f1b961428d426f1960dbb03ec5b8c0.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Me from the inside..Run on Nuclear power and pure Radioactivity..

<img src="http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/plutonij/GBAtemp%20Personal%20Pic/DSC03729.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Radioactive?! Yes I think so!!


<div align="center">
<img src="http://i88.photobucket.com/albums/k193/plutonij/Radiated.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
On the battlefield.........Radioactive Force won!!!</div>

It's been a long time since I started the Force....

Everything started in a BAN topic,  with me leading a war against Minox_IX, and than WildWon, and few others.....
Radioactive Force was founded as a shelter and refugee for everyone that needed one..

I've seen that this think got pretty big, and some members even stood by my side in a discussions and flamewars, so I decided to make this blog, as a place for recruiting new members and listing already existing..

I'll start from scratch with this, and let you all just sign up, and ask for a title you'll get when accepted..
(I know that many of you already joined, but I ask you to sign here, just to have a record)

<b>OUR HEADQUARTERS:</b>
<img src="http://www.majhost.com/gallery/steelstel/GBAtemp/rfbaseorbit.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


To all our opponents (by granville): Posting here without joining will give you radiation poisoning because only by joining can you become assimilated with the radioactivity (thereby becoming immune to the power and a controller of it's might)! Lead may help you take the effects of nuclear energy, but it won't save you from the explosive power of our nuclear force!

<div align="center"><img src="http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/reym916/terminator-4copy.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>


<!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i>(Lists are in alphabetical order!!)</i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><i>-ENEMIES:</i></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b>Minox_IX</b> - Archenemy from the roots
<b>psycoblaster</b> & Force of the Biohazards

<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>-STANDUP COMEDY:</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b>da_head</b> - second in command
<b>Jellider</b>
<b>Dylan</b>
<b>playallday</b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://mahboubian.googlepages.com/soldier.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://www.nogw.com/images/brave_idf_soldier.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Enemy in action..
<img src="http://www.geekologie.com/2006/10/13/streampunk-laptop.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
An Enemy Laptop..
<img src="http://www.chaoticsynapticactivity.com/images/Warfighting_for_Dummies.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Enemy training manual..
<img src="http://members.aol.com/mosie1944/outhouse.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Enemies Secret Wilderness Headquarters..




<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>-MEMBERS:</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b>123Waffle101</b> - Radioactive Cookie Monster
<b>Antoligy</b> - teh 1337 h4xz0r
<b>BankaiKirby</b> - Radioactive Waddle Dee
<b>BioHazard</b> - 
<b>BortzANATOR</b> - Radio Active CannANATOR
<b>CockroachMan</b> - Commander of the Insect Army
<b>Curley5959</b> - Nuclear Cheats Editor
<b>DarkRey</b> - Enforcer of Radioactivity
<img src="http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/reym916/enforcer-1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Densetsu3000 -</b> <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /> <!--coloro:#00CC00--><span style="color:#00CC00"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->j<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000000--><span style="color:#000000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<img src="http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/24/ubd1279ve3.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Diablo1123</b> - Radioactive Marine (current unit as avatar)
<img src="http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c118/diablo1123/marine.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#00CC00--><span style="color:#00CC00"><!--/coloro--><b>dice</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> - kidnapped and recruited by force <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" />
<b>DieForIt</b> - Die For The Radioactive Force 
<b>distorted.frequency</b> - Communication Expert with Distorting Abilities
<img src="http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/5127/ubd3310xz5hk2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Doomsday Forte</b> - Glowing Berserker
<b>ENDscape</b> - Radioactive Catboy
<b>Extreme Coder</b> - Radioactive Coder of the Extreme variety
<b>FaRReR</b> - The Radioactive Australian
<img src="http://farrerstorage.googlepages.com/radioactive_australian_userbar.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Frog</b> - The Radioactive Cavalry Captain
<b>GameSoulXIII</b> - Radioactive Soul
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v305/Foremetor/RASIG.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>gangsterboi</b> - Dr. Radioactive
<b>gizmo_gal</b> - THE QWEEN
<b>Gman 101</b> - Radiasian
<b>granville</b> - The Nuclear Rainbow Commander
<img src="http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/6010/nuclearrainbowbr5.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#00CC00--><span style="color:#00CC00"><!--/coloro--><b>Hadrian</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> - Radioactive Organ & Bone Hacker
<b>Hehe Moo</b> - Radioactive Defense Attorney 
<b>Holaitsme</b> - The Radioactive Board Thrasher
<img src="http://i37.tinypic.com/2zdmv5j.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>i.Domination</b> - Radioactive Domination Campaign Planner
<b>iPikachu</b> - Radioactive pikachu c3 flamebot!
<b>Ichigo Kurosaki</b> - The Radioactive Death God!
<b>Law</b> - The Crazed Radioactive Gunman
<b>Mars</b>- Radioactive Propaganda Minister
<b>Mei-o</b> - Prince of Lolis
<b>midna25</b> - Radioactive ambassador to the Twilight Realm
<img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/rlcaqs.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>miruki</b> - 
<b>Mr. Waffle</b> - Radioactive Waffle
<img src="http://i36.tinypic.com/w04x1c.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#00CC00--><span style="color:#00CC00"><!--/coloro--><b>Narin</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> - 
<b>NeSchn</b> - Radioactive Black Metal Kid
<b>Noitora</b> - <!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro--><img src="http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:J9sZwKdDyr1S9M:http://i.pbase.com/u25/shadowiris/upload/15062524.star.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />Radioactive ROM hacking department captain<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<b>oliebol</b> - Radioactive Nutcracker
<b>OSW</b> - Hybrid Nuclear/Human Physicist 
<b>papyrus</b> - The Radioactive Paper
<b>penguindefender</b> - Joint p0wn commander
<b>p1ngpong</b> - Joint p0wn commander
<b>Pizzaroo</b> - Immortal kamikaze and Radioactive Llama herder
<b>R4man18</b> - 
<b>Raestloz</b> - The Radioactive Dark Ranger!
<img src="http://i232.photobucket.com/albums/ee187/Raestloz/banner.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Raven Darkheart</b> - Radioative Flamer
<b>rikuumi</b> - Radioactive Marine
<b>rowanchap</b> - Radioactive Death Bringer
<img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/radioactiveforce.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<!--coloro:#00CC00--><span style="color:#00CC00"><!--/coloro--><b>Sinkhead</b><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> - Radioactive Rear Admiral
<b>Sir-Fritz</b> - Radioactive Nightmare
<b>SoLuckys</b> - Radioactive Lucky Slayer
<b>strata8</b> - Radioactive Ninja Bunny
<img src="http://i37.tinypic.com/vcuykw.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>thegame07</b> - suicide bomber
<b>themuddaload</b> - Motherload of Radioactive Waste
<b>TrolleyDave</b> - Gun Runner
<b>Tropicana</b> - Korean Radioactivity Section Commander
<b>Vulpes Abnocto</b> - Radioactive Prinny
<b>wabsta</b> - Radioactive Demon
<b>warmijwilfaain</b> - Radioactive ... Thread... Destroyer!
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wub.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wub.gif" /> <b>WildWon</b> - 
<b>xalphax</b> - Little Bit Radioactive Soldier
<b>xcdjy</b> - The Web of Shadows Mad Member
<b>zeromac</b> - Radioactive Bigmac


<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><i>-PROJECTS:</i></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Organic</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<b><i>Mr. Marcus Marcelli:</i></b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v150/sicness/marcusmarcelli1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


This guy is imaginary/digitally created, therefore, presents new line of invincibility....
Mr. NeSchn decided that Mr. Marcus Marcelli  might be good Director of Weaponry, so  we'll try to set this position..I hope we'll get good results!!


<b><i>Radioactive attack dogs:</i></b>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn255/GranvilleR/Dog_attack2nuke.jpg?t=1223549074" border="0" class="linked-image" />


This should bring a new level of defense to the Force. I've started us off with about 5000. We'll see how it goes from there. I hope you enjoy them! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" />
These dogs may be fierce, but they are great companions! They will be as friends to our cause, but to no others.


<i><b>Monkey Troops:</b></i>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w186/Antoligy/chimp_gun.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


Cross-bred from clones of Tinymonkeyt, (I'll ask next time!) and of some other monkeys.
They are all radioactive, and made to use ALL of our Skillz.


<i><b>The Radioactive Shark:</b></i>
It is finished. The radioactive sharks with friggen radioactive lasers on their heads!
Sent 5000 of these to the force!


Spoiler



<img src="http://img157.imageshack.us/img157/4872/lasersharkfp7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>The Radioactive Hawk:</b></i>
With the speed of the lite and green glow....
This series counts 1000 pieces.


Spoiler



<img src="http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/846/redtailedhawklg2hc0.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Aligator:</b></i>
Currently in a testing state..but with positive results!!
We count 100 pieces at the time..


Spoiler



<img src="http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/183/floridaalligatorqi2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Cats:</b></i>
Great Pets, but deadly for the enemy!!


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/photographs/assets/radioactive_cats.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


Now in BETA testing phase:


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgcash2.imageshack.us/Himg186/scaled.php?server=186&filename=hairlesscatwi8.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive penguins:</b></i>
These arctic animals may look cute, as they are. But they house incredible power and will add even more support to the force!
We count 500 pieces at the time!


Spoiler



<img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn255/GranvilleR/King-Penguins.jpg?t=1223628321" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive polar bears:</b></i>
These arctic animals may look cute, as they are. But they house incredible power and will add even more support to the force!
We count 500 pieces at the time!


Spoiler



<img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn255/GranvilleR/7art_Clumsy_Bears_ScreenSaver_1534.jpg?t=1223628353" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive owls:</b></i>
This project was made so we get better night  support..And it's been very successful..
500 pieces for now!


Spoiler



<img src="http://i35.tinypic.com/20usavr.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>HULK!!</b></i>
No need for introduction.....
He is one of our first projects......And he was actually tamed the day we gave  him freedom!!


Spoiler



<img src="http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh213/sorairo_no_tegami/macros/Incredible-hulk-20060221015639117.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Yeti:</b></i>
As you know, there is only one of these specie. I managed to find and capture both of them though and have managed to clone them! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /> I have sent over 1000 of each of these new breeds to the Force!


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/Himg223/scaled.php?server=223&filename=matterhornyetihp9.png&xsize=640&ysize=480" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>BigRadioactiveFoot:</b></i>
As you know, there is only one of these specie. I managed to find and capture both of them though and have managed to clone them! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /> I have sent over 1000 of each of these new breeds to the Force!


Spoiler



<img src="http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/8541/pattersonbigfootox0.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Medical Bunnies:</b></i>
At this point still not Radioactive, but thoroughly trained Bunnies to aid medical help in battle..


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.itchmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/funny-pictures-marine-bunny.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


EDIT:
We got them  radioactive!!


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn16/dn16-1_300.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Genetically Mutated Squirrels:</b></i>
At this point still not Radioactive, but thoroughly trained squirrels to create Chaos wherever they show..


Spoiler



<img src="http://www.worth1000.com/entries/117000/117088GMok_w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Zombies:</b></i>
1000000000000000000000000000000000 * 100000000000^10000000000000000 Radioactive Zombies ADDED to Radioactive Force!!! (stolen from Force of the Biohazards)
Psycoblaster should be waking up right about now:


Spoiler



[titlesycoblaster's Helmet Cam]<img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/dwrhav.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


This is the tamer of Zombies..He control them and make them see whatever he sees!!


Spoiler



<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/densetsu3000/Densetsu3000Radioactive.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Team Brawl:</b></i>
We got Team Brawl  to join and modified them to Radioactivity..This is a great addition as they are already trained..
We got them in cooperation with AbyssWolf..


Spoiler



<img src="http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3584/getreadytobrawlfinbyabysi0.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/6207/ssbbwallpaperjz7.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Hairless Zombie Mice:</b></i>
For exploring small places and micro spying..
Sent over 1000 of these to our cause!


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgcash1.imageshack.us/Himg241/scaled.php?server=241&filename=6a00d834523d5069e200e54ec1.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Cocknocker <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> :</b></i>
You would like to know what he does,  would you?! But this is a TOP SECRET:


Spoiler



<img src="http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/9494/jayandbobscreenshotxk4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Weapon of Mass Destruction:</b></i>
Some of our soldiers have been genetically modified, and weapons have been organically implemented into their bodies!!


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgcash4.imageshack.us/Himg530/scaled.php?server=530&filename=2381610871109674c8box7.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Elephants:</b></i>
Multiple times bigger/faster/stronger than ordinary elephant.....It has power to destroy whole building with one blow!


Spoiler



<img src="http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/2559/bullelephanthi4.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Teenage Mutant Radioactive Turtles:</b></i>
I believe that everyone knows who they are, now they are on  OUR side..


Spoiler



<img src="http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w151/reym916/teenage_mutant_ninja_turtles_two.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>President Tree:</b></i>
Everyone knows how deadly these are....especially the first one..


Spoiler



<img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/Bush.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/Mccain.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w234/rownc/Obama.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />





<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Mechanic</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<i><b>The Nuclear laser beam:</b></i>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn255/GranvilleR/Laser-025.jpg?t=1223553897" border="0" class="linked-image" />


These beams will incinerate any material in the universe. And any material beyond it!
We have managed to implement them into  everydays life....so if you are our enemy, be careful..
Preview of the power:


Spoiler



<img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn255/GranvilleR/laser-pumpkin102707.jpg?t=1223553916" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn255/GranvilleR/90_15_57---Christmas-Tree_web.jpg?t=1223554465" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Stealth Bomber:</b></i>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w186/Antoligy/B2_2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


I made these from standard Radioactive Stealth Bombers, added DS-X compatibility, then made it usable by monkeys, and even PEOPLE!
They are top-of-the range craft, made to be COMPLETELY invisible to all who don't know what it's <b>radio</b>-frequency.


<i><b>Hyper Uber Radioactive Rocket Tank Fast Thing a.k.a. HURRT FT:</b></i>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w186/Antoligy/orig.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


It's what happens after you breed a tank, a flame thrower, a SuperCar, a Rocket Launcher, and an ATT.
Made to go over all terrains, at 300,001 KM/H
Its also got a nuke-launcher as a self-destruct system. As in H-Bomb, and it emits LOADS of radiation.


<i><b>TOM NUKE:</b></i>
Still in a testing phase, Standup Comedy and  Enemies will feel the power of it tonight!
It is a improved Nuke Including:
Drinks holder,
Halo style turret,
Cloaking device,
force field,
internet access to p0wn noobs,
a tom nook apron,
Screenshot available SOON!


<i><b>Suitcase Bomb:</b></i>
I is a bomb, with a laptop, so no <strike>cd driver</strike> drinks holder, or apron for now, but there is now the possibility of getting it past airport security.


Spoiler



Plans:
<img src="http://www.nationalterroralert.com/images/nuclear_suitcase_bomb_nuke.gif" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Outside:
<img src="http://images.vnu.net/gb/inquirer/news/2005/03/28/suitcase-nuke-pc-mod-no-average-camera-case/suitcase_nuke_outside.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Inside:
(nuke is under the false bottom)
<img src="http://images.vnu.net/gb/inquirer/news/2005/03/28/suitcase-nuke-pc-mod-no-average-camera-case/suitcase_nuke_open.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
Detonator USB 2.0:
<img src="http://media3.firebox.com/pic/p1742h.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Wii controller and a Wireless Radioactive nunchuck:</b></i>


Spoiler



<img src="http://i37.tinypic.com/30ktxcn.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


Radioactive entertaining.......and can be used in battle as deadly weapon if needed!!
It even comes in three colours: Green, green, and green!


<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Other</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<i><b>New form of Nuclear Explosion Mushroom:</b></i>
Some enemies prefer to <i>rock</i> before they die..So, me being nice and merciful, decided to  allow them to <b>rock</b> few seconds before they die, and watch at this beautiful sight..


Spoiler



<img src="http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh213/sorairo_no_tegami/radioactivecoke.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Energetic Drinks:</b></i>
Projected so  it could give supernatural strength in combat..


Spoiler



<img src="http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/1491/400pxdietcokementosox6.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 
<img src="http://i37.tinypic.com/16h20ja.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive tidal wave:</b></i>
For sweeping off enemy!!


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgcash5.imageshack.us/Himg530/scaled.php?server=530&filename=tidalwave1be3.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>Radioactive Tornado and Radioactive Lightning:</b></i>
To destroy enemies possessions..


Spoiler



<img src="http://imgcash4.imageshack.us/Himg516/scaled.php?server=516&filename=tornadoff0.jpg&xsize=640&ysize=480" border="0" class="linked-image" />




<i><b>The radioactive volcano of Radioactivus:</b></i>
For ultimate destruction and to shed fear..


Spoiler



<img src="http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/7429/250pxnagasakibombzu6.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />






<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Radioactive Force Propaganda Department</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->



Spoiler



<!--quoteo(post=1463467:date=Oct 12 2008, 02:54 PM:name=p1ngpong)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(p1ngpong @ Oct 12 2008, 02:54 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1463467"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><b>What is the Radioactive force?</b>
<i>Some people think we are a splinter cell terrorist organisation of GBAtemp!

Some people think we are Toni Plutonij's private army!

Some think we are just a bunch of bullies, hell bent on p0wning and high sniffing crystallised radioactive materials!</i>

But what you people don't see is the is the Radioactive Forces good side, the side that helps people, the charitable and caring side of our group, that cares not about p0wning!  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yaypsp.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yaypsp.gif" />  

Here is a tiny member of the force, barely twelve years old, teaching in a village in Africa. Teaching the poorest of the poor the joys of radiation, and the benefits of a plutonium rich society!

<img src="http://www.majhost.com/gallery/steelstel/GBAtemp/pingafrica.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />


Here are two more fine young members of the Force, distributing a thick, nutritious radioactive broth to the poor people of the Gaza Strip, whose society has been so damaged by years of conflict!

<img src="http://www.majhost.com/gallery/steelstel/GBAtemp/pingkitchen.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 


And finally here's our young leader, with the Grandmother of our youngest member preparing a jolly lunch of irradiated fruit and soup for some local pensioners!

<img src="http://www.majhost.com/gallery/steelstel/GBAtemp/pingtonisoup.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

If you wish to help your local community and the poorest people of the world please contact Toni Plutonij at the Radioactive Force blog for more information about how to join!  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yaypsp.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yaypsp.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->





-See ya on the battlefield!!

Template for the sigs!! (thanks to penguindefender)
<img src="http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7504/sigblankhn1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Template for the userbars!! (thanks to granville)
<img src="http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/7964/radioactiveforcetemplatho2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Universal userbars!!
<img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/iggb45.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> by Holaitsme

<img src="http://farrerstorage.googlepages.com/radioactiveForce_generic1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> by FaRReR

<img src="http://farrerstorage.googlepages.com/radioactiveForce_Generic2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> by FaRReR

<img src="http://farrerstorage.googlepages.com/radioactiveForce_Generic3.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> by FaRReR

<img src="http://i34.tinypic.com/rlcaqs.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> by strata8

<img src="http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b127/salamence502/rforce.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> by Salamantis


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Signs proudly! ~Granville 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Eh sorry about my flip flop. I couldn't decide between radioactive or nuclear. I'm sticking with nuclear, but I feel like an ass!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Updated....now, I ask you all to do it like this....so I can have a nice record and titles by the names!!

(p1ngpong, xalphax, DarkRay, Holaitsme........everyone that already joined, and who wants to join!!)

Noitora contacted me via PM


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

It might be cool to have a Radioactive Force userbar that we can put into our sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah,  I'll see to that when I get some free time..Great idea!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Minox_IX - Official Enemy


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Minox_IX - Official Enemy


If you didn't come into this topic to join, you are not immune to the effects of radiation and have automatically been exposed to dangerous waves of nuclear energy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To all our opponents: Posting here without joining will give you radiation poisoning because only by joining can you become assimilated with the radioactivity (thereby becoming immune to the power and a controller of it's might)! Lead may help you take the effects of nuclear energy, but it won't save you from the explosive power of our nuclear force!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You apparently don't know that my eye decontaminates radiation


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely said......I'll update the OP....

And  Minox_IX!!

Do you want to join with that title?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or do you want me to put you on as our archenemy?


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't save you from the explosion! The scene in Indiana Jones 4 is false:



No matter what you do to counter the radiation, you will not survive the awesome might of the explosion!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I join your radioactive force? I already have my strong one-man resistance force.
Archenemy would be nice though


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty much the truth!!

And Minox_IX.......you're up  too..


----------



## Law (Oct 5, 2008)

Tough choice... should I join.. or should I not...




Spoiler



Sure, I'll join. I want some radioactive cookies, though.


----------



## granville (Oct 5, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Tough choice... should I join.. or should I not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Tough choice... should I join.. or should I not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But sure!! Here, granville already sent you.....and if I may ask....title of your choice?!


----------



## Law (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Crazed Radioactive Gunman? I might have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure, I'll put this for now, but if you decide to change, just let me know!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

u forgot to put WildWon in the enemy category and dont forget his bacon, he will be really wild if u do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


dont forget me
DarkRey - Enforcer of Radioactivity or give me a gud one





too lazy to edit


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)

TrolleyDave - Gun Runner.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Toni.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 5, 2008)

Whoa can I join? I want to be the Radioactive Black Metal Kid.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u forgot to put WildWon in the enemy category and dont forget his bacon, he will be really wild if u do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we always need good people as yourself NeSchn, and a good drummers!! You're in!



LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED.....Recruiting continues!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

what u have done to me!!!?!????? *the world ends with me*
u put mowhawk on my backbone (im referring to the topic picture)


----------



## Mars (Oct 5, 2008)

Mars- Radioactive Propaganda Minister


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> what u have done to me!!!?!????? *the world ends with me*
> u put mowhawk on my backbone (im referring to the topic picture)
> Haaahahaha..
> 
> ...


Well, hello mr. Mars, you're welcome, and updated on the  list!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 5, 2008)

Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My titles still there from the banned thread.

EDIT:
but I'll take Radioactive Zergling/wahtever unit I have in my avatar at the time


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done, updated....just tell me if you want it changed!!


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 5, 2008)

W00t, Avatar and title changed!

Thanks Toni!


----------



## Law (Oct 5, 2008)

Spoiler










Law reporting in. I've spotted ARC forces in the area nearby, I'm going to attempt to take them out.



Spoiler










It's pretty hard to see past all this foliage, but I'm certain there are more than five of them hiding in that building.



Spoiler










They seem to have shotguns, maybe rifles too. I don't think I'll be able to take them out with my pistol.



Spoiler










Okay, I've managed to scavange a shotgun from the corpse of a dead ARC member. I'm going to attempt to rush the side entrance.



Spoiler










He saw me and attempted to run. I shot him twice for good measure.



Spoiler










Crap, things are starting to get dangerous! I'm disorienated right now, there are so many of them!



Spoiler










...
...
...Transmission over.


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I join please?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if there's a userbar, can I has please?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Well, that's the spirit NeSchn!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!!That's the true devotion!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Can I join please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, Sinkhead is coming.....of course, We're getting mods too!!!!!

Choose the title Sinkhead, and we are going to get our minnibanners too....But soon, I don't have time to do it for now.....If anyone wants to do something, they are free to do so!!!


LAW!!!! Good job.........I see you're on the job already!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I be Rear Admiral?

Radioactive Rear Admiral Sinkhead.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Super Enforcer to the rescue!!!!!!!!
Dont Worry law i will save you from those evil bacons!!!


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will join!

suicide bomber reporting, all you have to do is promise me 40 virgins and then I will go boom.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh man, I wanna be a part of the Radioactive Force!  

Codename: Densetsu3000

Title: Radioactive Ninja / Inventor of Cold Fusion

Stats: 
・HP: 9000!!!!!!11!!oneone1
・MP: 876
・STR: 255
・INT: 227
・SPD: 175
・AGL: 183
・VIT: 209
・HIT%: 95
・ATK: 96
・DEF: 84


----------



## Law (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, don't worry about it too much. I always have load game.



Spoiler











...



Spoiler











Ohwhattheshit? Where are my save games?! STAAAAAAAAAALKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

Radioactive Pie, why not take a bite?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

my radioactive sense is tingling!!that pie looks fishi so vishi!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## DarkRey (Oct 5, 2008)

banned for telling everyone about our secret bunker

jesus this is the wrong thread for posting a ban....


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2008)

What the fuck are you doing in my bunker?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni where the hell am I? I shouldnt have to confirm that im in the force, *I AM THE RADIOACTIVE FORCE!!!*







p1ngpong p0wn commander!!!


Also!




			
				Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Can I be Rear Admiral?
> 
> Radioactive Rear Admiral Sinkhead.



Rear admiral!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Can I be Rear Admiral?
> 
> Radioactive Rear Admiral Sinkhead.
> Done and  done!!!!!! Admiral Sinkhead, you'll command our nautical Forces!!
> ...













Pfffff, of course I'll add you......You are my closest friend, and true Radioactive Ninja!!!!!!!
Good to see you in the Force..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Ohwhattheshit? Where are my save games?! STAAAAAAAAAALKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry p1ngpong, added to the list!!!!
As you see, I've recruited people from the fresh start...and it's pretty good for now!!!


*LIST UPDATED!!!!!*


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 5, 2008)

Toni did you get my PM.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah...just checking it out!!





I'll post it up....


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, nickname, nickname, nickname...I can't come up of one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How aboouuuuttt, you gimme a surprise nick for the mean time hahaha!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

List updated!!


Mei-o, Ban expert on Radioactivity!!! dis gud? Want me to change it?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

That would be cool for the meantime, although I'm not much of an expert as you guys heehee.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, use it until you get an idea for something better!! And you've became  really good with banning, so it suits you for the time being!!


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to enlist in the force as Radioactive Catboy!
Any entrance test i need to pass?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> I would like to enlist in the force as Radioactive Catboy!
> Any entrance test i need to pass?


Done!!!! List updated, you're in....

No tests for now......I'm judging by my own criterion....and you're more than good enough to be accepted!!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 6, 2008)

Sign me up!

I don't really mind any nicknames, as long as Mei-o didn't come up with them.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

*You get to be the Radioactive Hooner Hooker.



Told ya it was easy Toni.*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Sign me up!
> 
> I don't really mind any nicknames, as long as Mei-o didn't come up with them.
> Done, you got the title Korean Radioactivity Section Commander.....I hope  it's OK!!
> ...


Well, we have to keep mind on our recruit wishes.......And no  Hookers allowed in the Force....only people with dignity!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND, THANK  YOU MEI-O!! FIRST MISSION: ACCOMPLISHED!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

*That Hooker thing was a joke since he uses Hooner on MSN.



I'm glad to have accomplished my mission!*salutes* And am I glad I was able to do it fast!*



PS: Yay! I can still do colored edits!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 6, 2008)

And that's why I didn't want Mei-o to come up with a name.

Anyways, thanks sir! *Salutes.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

*Salutes

Good job.....see ya' on the battlefield of GBAtemp!!


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that I've fused the power of radioactivity within my rainbow power, I've been experimenting with mixing my powers. This is what you get when you mix radioactivity with rainbow power:



Spoiler










I call it the Nuclear Rainbow Nebula!
Take that care bear stare!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Haha!! Good job Commander!! *salutes

I see you're working on improving our weaponry!! Now if you can make it  to happen right after the rain, when Rainbow appears, we could control the whole  World at the start!!

Keep it up!!

EDIT: Curley5959 has just sign via PM!!!! So we have a new recruit, people, threat him nice, he's of utter importance!!


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

I think I'll try to make a userbar. I'm not good at it though. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

You feel  free to do it!!! I'll be making one too, but in a while.....I have problems with my PC at home for now...(must be that ARC or Minox_IX sabotaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xalphax has been listed, while browsing trough my PMs, I found his application!!

LIST UPDATED


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2008)

the takeover begins


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Piko!!!!!!

Join in!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even rarely see you here!!!! (and you actually know me, we met in person!!)



xalphax, good to see you back!! Let the takeover begin, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I completely agree!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

*YYYYYEEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!




*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

*NNNNNNOOOOOOOO!!!!!!




*


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Can I has title change to Radioactive Reaper Vampire Dood


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

*INVADER BLOOD RUNS THROUGH MY VEINS LIKE GIANT RADIOACTIVE RUBBER PANTS!




*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 6, 2008)

Could i join and possible be a radioactive nightmare? Sleeping kind of nightmare mind you, not the awsome azure night


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> My army attacks the Radioactive force.
> Psycoblaster's army recieved 0 damage
> the Radioactive force recieved 1000 damage


Psycoblaster's army receives 1,000,000 damage just for posting here. Psycoblaster and his army have been defeated. You are all dead. Game over.

Granville the Nuclear Rainbow Commander uses "nuclear regeneration". All wounds are healed.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Granville the Nuclear Rainbow Commander uses "nuclear regeneration". All wounds are healed.


Is 1000 damage even BARELY significant?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the necromancer revives us. We go on another seize. this time, we slaughtered granville. He's permanently out.


Attack ineffective since I killed ALL of you (necromancer included). Your second assault wasn't real. Your forces are completely gone!


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psycoblaster, attacking them is useless.
theres far too many.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

does your army have a name?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps I'd better enlighten the lessers about our powers:

1- each of our members has his/her own specialty powers. I, for example, combined the power of rainbows with radiation to created my signature move: Nuclear Rainbow Nebula. Here is but a taste of its might:






2- each of our members have basic, but impenetrable defenses which renders your blows like a mosquito bite (without the diseases)

3- if our allies in ANY way manage to get themselves killed (which is impossible), the radiation infused within our bodies reacts to spontaneously reassemble our cellular tissue. This measure though, has always and will always be unnecessary as we never die.

4- just the act of posting in this thread without joining (unless you remain neutral) will kill you instantly. If you manage to survive the radiation, you will still die from the nuclear explosion.

In other words, I can assure you that our power levels are so far OVER 9000!!!! that we would put the number pi to shame in regards to the sheer number of digits. Size of the opposing army matter not.

*@Frog: Psycoblaster's army's name is called the LOSERS.*


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 6, 2008)

What its not the losers its the..... umm sykoblastoises?


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

Who would call their army, the losers?
thats a stupid name, why not... the hawks?



			
				Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> What its not the losers its the..... umm sykoblastoises?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Who would call their army, the losers?
> thats a stupid name, why not... the hawks?


Too late. I've already radioactively branded every one of their past, present, and future members as The LOSERS. There is no hope of EVER unbranding them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Can I has title change to Radioactive Reaper Vampire Dood


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> 6. Jesus is in our side.


LIES! FILTHY LIES! BLASPHEMY! Aaaaand you fail at grammar.




*Sends an attack*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Psycoblaster's army receives 1,000,000 damage just for posting here. Psycoblaster and his army have been defeated. You are all dead. Game over.
> 
> Granville the Nuclear Rainbow Commander uses "nuclear regeneration". All wounds are healed.
> Basically, this....you get damaged if you even come here, and you're not an ally!!
> ...








 hahaha........1000 damage I do to myself while  I'm on the toilet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's _nothing_..


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Attack ineffective since I killed ALL of you (necromancer included). Your second assault wasn't real. Your forces are completely gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING IS COMPLETELY TRUE!!!!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

You say Jesus is on your side because you have _faith_ he is. However, I radioactively revived him temporarily to ask him who he liked better. He's rooting for the Radioactive Force! He would never join you! You killed my father! ......ahem.

But I am respectful of the dead. I could have recruited him as the unstoppable Zombie Jesus (of which even Chuck Norris would wet his pants over). But he is the savior and I let him rest in peace. Our forces are already unstoppable, so why add another unstoppable force? At least let rest the fighter who has already died for the sake of humanity (without radiation I might add).

And Psycoblaster: you may join us or remain neutral. But you will never beat us! And the only leader we accept is Toni!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> But I am respectful of the dead. I could have recruited him as the unstoppable Zombie Jesus (of which even Chuck Norris would wet his pants over).
> Jesus is alive nubcake, any more references would not go unpunished.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Frog (Oct 6, 2008)

unfortunately they're right, you can't possibly win.
it's probably best to stay neutral and wait for them to make a mistake.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at it this way skeptics. Have you heard about Waldo? We're the reason he's hiding.

And it's Jesus' spirit that is alive. I just game him a more physical form to better communicate with him. But forcing him to stay as a mortal is unfitting for such high authority. I allowed him to choose whether to return to heaven or fight. He chose to return.

There are no mistakes in the radioactive force. The radiation gives us no weaknesses or abilities to make mistakes.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow. You must enjoy committing suicide. You just posted here. You died.

HOW DARE YOU COMMIT BLASPHEMY BY UTTERING UNTRUTHS ABOUT THE BIBLE???

Jesus told me he hates you. No heaven for you!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

*signs* XD I didn't know the Force has become this big. :3 Though, I dunno what kind of title I want so I'mma just go apply.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Noitora is our ally!!!!

Failing and defeat is inevitable!!!!!!

psycoblaster, you have a chance to join us!!  I'm not gonna make you my enemy, as you're actually good guy, and this is evil speaking within you!!

As I stated many times before, I'm a very merciful and nice ruler, all my men have full freedom to do with their lives whatever they want, they aren't imprisoned and I don't force anyone on anything...
However, because I'm that good, they jump to my aid and stand by my side with their own free will....It's their choice, not my command..

If you're failing to understand this,  your defeat will just be even sweeter!!

EDIT: distorted!! was waiting for you, we need to get Gizmo_Gal and Narin here!! Good to see ya' here...As you see, we've became pretty big!!
I'll give you the title you deserve....now, I'm off to update the list!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora is our ally!!!!
> 
> Failing and defeat is inevitable!!!!!!
> 
> ...


:') True. Very true.

Come join us, psycoblaster. >3


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> If you're failing to understand this,  your defeat will just be even sweeter!!


When do I get to use my multi-galaxy sized mecha?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Toni. You would be welcome to the Radioactive Force Psycoblaster!

The only catch with joining is that if you decide to go rogue and betray us, the radioactivity housed within you will backfire upon you and kill you.

*BUT WHO ON GOD'S EARTH WOULD WANT TO DO THAT???*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'm neutral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may use it on Minox_IX whenever you wish  soldier!!
I give you full permission, green on using  our weaponry whenever and wherever you wish for!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Like your ways distorted. YOu should come more often!!


Alas, if our computer wasn't foreign and therefore still not working, I would have. D:

That said, we're not afraid of assassins, psycoblaster. >3 And if you feel like threatening the boss like that, you should know that you'll have to go through us first before you can even lay a finger on him.

And what is this force you speak of exactly?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you are the strongest force of gbatemp? PSHH
> our force REPRESENTS gbatemp
> 
> 
> ...


Well, funny thing is that we actually are the only organized Force of GBAtemp,  and, yes, that makes us the strongest one!!

And, nope, we don't have to  sign anything, as being my ally means  joining Radioactive Force......not signing is being neutral...

Attacking us means ENEMY!!!

distorted.frequency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You see psyco, you can't BUY or force this kind of loyalty!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni: Aww, Minox isn't as bad as that guy.

Psyco: Paladins(I know, contradiction) like me could soak up your damage all day and wouldn't even feel a thing.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might also mention that "going through us" has as much wisdom as walking bare naked into a militant Islamic suicide bomber's club and trying to teach them the love of Jesus and convincing them to accompany you to a strip club.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Psyco: Assassins suck, my Paladin could soak up your damage all day.


My Knight can say the same. >3


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I soaked up this Sin-X's damage back during my RO days for 2 and a half hours until I got bored and slaughtered the poor sap.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> distorted.frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more time............we have men,  listed!! You have noone, you lie....you're a one man team!!
Have you ever tried to slash steam with the sword (katana)?
Well, it's very similar with radioactivity.....guess what,  you can't slash it.....

I stated this many times before, I'm a Radioactivity in it's purest form.....Radioactivity is energy, energy CAN'T be destroyed or defeated, it can only be transformed in other form of energy....but it'll still exist!!!

It is the law of the physics!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

The Law of Conservation of energy is with Toni. And he graciously shares it with us for nothing more than stating that we are his friends!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVEN PHYSICS HAS NOTHING ON US!


PS: Almost bedtime guys, see ya.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd take you on right now but I've put my MMOlife in the past, I can't believe I wasted so much time, pwning everyone who approached was fun but still, grinding saps one's life force.



Wait a sec, I'll challenging you to a siggy battle instead, I'll make a thread the moment I wake up.


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Excuse this post. I saw an old post and responded thinking it was new.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaah, but not all assassins use katars nowadays. They're a lot more hip than that.

He was not referring to an actual skill.

But we are not the undead. WE are Radioactivity. To accuse us of even being connected to such...lowly beings--no offense, Mei-o--that is just WRONG.

What law of common sense? You mean the one stating that whatever you spout is actual nonesense? Aah. Yes. We're very familiar with that law.

You are fighting a losing battle, psycoblaster. Join us now and all will be forgiven. Resistance is futile.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Just to let people know, I can make you a simple userbar like the one in my sig (if you wish) until Toni gets the time to make a better one. This is for temporary purposes of course.

Just provide the title you wish me to put in it. I can usually whip one up in a couple of minutes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just request it and I'll do it!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

I want one, granville.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm back boss!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> I want one, granville.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*eats psycoblaster*

Huh? Who's with who again?

@granville: The second one, please.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psyco, join we can have a Radioactive rom hacking department, with me leading


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you can't eat me. But I can eat you.


Logic please?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan (Oct 6, 2008)

I would join but I have no beef with Minox_IX


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> I would join but I have no beef with Minox_IX


It's Minox that has a beef with us. We would accept him if he wanted to join. (or was that how it is Toni?)


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comes from the guy who can't think of a cool comeback.

Thanks, granville! I'll put it up later.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on, I got sick just once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and those heart pains were just from fatigue. 
Toni, are you ok with creating a new department :3 ?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 6, 2008)

First you claim that you are neutral, now you sound as if you wish to have a full-blown war with us. Which is it?

And, as we keep on saying, what army?

You're just trying to avoid the fact that you couldn't even think of a witty enough comeback.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'm asking for peace but toni won't answer. It's war without peace.
> 
> and you won't ever know what my army is. They are all cloaked, you don't know where they are.


Oh yes I do. They're in your imagination.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

Psycoblaster I just read all of your posts, you are our enemy, I must kill you and your CoStelLo army!


Nuclear coding FTW!!!
for (i=0 i


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have too!!! I like Minox_IX, and he likes me, we are only in BAN war!!
If you wish, I'll add you....choose a title!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

There is too much talk in this thread!

Real soldiers p0wn, they never talk about p0wning!

Minox hates and has blocked me, the most destructive member of the force!

He must be hunted down and p0wned epicly for such an insult!

That is our mission!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Dylan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

Boss, change my title to 





Radioactive ROM hacking department captain.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll be back tomorrow night, so if there are any more requests for userbars, please wait till then. Or you can make one yourself:

http://ubdesigner.com/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> There is too much talk in this thread!
> 
> Real soldiers p0wn, they never talk about p0wning!
> 
> ...


p1ngpong....you have a full freedom to do that!!!
And actually, I want you to....and from what I see,  you might to use some of that rage on psyco too!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Boss, change my title to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess psyco turned out to be pretty big enemy....sorry, enemy with pretty big imagination!!


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Fawful's fury is far greater than your rage.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a liar!! and a weakling...


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> NO!
> I'll quickly write up an anti radioactive code:
> 
> if ((toniHp =< 1)) && (noitora = radioactive)) {
> ...


*the code combusts because the computer sees that Jesus is on our side*

BSOD

ERROR ERROR LIE LIE *COMPUTER BLOWS UP*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> NO!
> I'll quickly write up an anti radioactive code:
> 
> if ((toniHp =< 1)) && (noitora = radioactive)) {
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> NO!
> I'll quickly write up an anti radioactive code:
> 
> if ((toniHp =< 1)) && (noitora = radioactive)) {
> ...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

Vishi so Psycoblaster, you got pwned!
Toni finish him!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you should join beve/hexane


I have nothing in common with him....

Yet you code and lie in your posts!!

Where's p1ngpong...he would p0wn this hard!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't need Jesus on my side, having pie on my side is enough.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Beve/Hexane so Toni, you got pwned!
> 
> and what did I ever do to you?
> 
> ...


I'm not p0wned...I said, there is not one thing that connects me to the guy!!

And I didn't realize that you hate me?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Noitora doesn't hate you, he's being loyal!! And I highly appreciate...(not to mention that you tried to code against him in past few posts!)


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where?!

I'm not behaving idiotic? am I? and I'm well accepted and liked here!
And I never spamm or talk crap...and I'm very useful at M3 boards!!

I really can't see similarities, sorry !


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Beve/Hexane so Toni, you got pwned!
> 
> and what did I ever do to you?
> 
> ...


lol man, we're joking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, liar my Korean was never better.

?? ??=My god!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

can I join?
just PM me about ranks/positions and stuff.
Nice banner xD


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sneaks in bedroom*

p0wned before going to bed!

Now you can sleep forever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No one speaks to the General that way!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Assassination mission successful!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

As expected of you p1ngpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, we must leave this to go too far..
I really don't know why is psycoblaster showing such resistance....I like him and especially his work, very much!!

I'm  sorry if I hurt your feelings psyco!! But as you see.....my men are here for me....


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, we must leave this to go too far..
> I really don't know why is psycoblaster showing such resistance....I like him and especially his work, very much!!
> 
> I'm  sorry if I hurt your feelings psyco!! But as you see.....my men are here for me....


Radioactive force>Life.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, we must leave this to go too far..
> I really don't know why is psycoblaster showing such resistance....I like him and especially his work, very much!!
> 
> I'm  sorry if I hurt your feelings psyco!! But as you see.....my men are here for me....


Heh heh heh...
I'm not even a member yet!
And I helped with something...
*gets back to laying BIOBOMB (not A/H-Bomb) changes*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> can I join?
> just PM me about ranks/positions and stuff.
> Nice banner xD
> Yes you can...added to the  list, and title will follow!!
> ...


You even overp0wned him this time!!

Your skills are unbelievable!


----------



## Orc (Oct 6, 2008)

ORC WAS HERE
2008


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

Orc join us please!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> ORC WAS HERE
> 2008


Approved by Orc!!

Maybe care to join sir?!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

Here you are:
The bomb:





artists impression of blast:





Although... I think it failed.
Anyway, make these logo's join the banner:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> artists impression of blast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The art of blast is WOW, great picture!!

And those symbols of radiation and biohazard will  fit in very nicely!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

heh, I got the artists thing off wikipedia.
I HELPED!
What about the chemical warfare logo?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm unable to do it at the time.....But those minnibanners would be very cool with those symbols!!
Although granville did very good job with those mini banners..


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 6, 2008)

I seem to have been late to the party.

Got an opening for a Glowing Berserker?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

mini-banners as in Userbars?
or is there some new addition for my rotation script sig.





*EDIT:* Beserker as in Neon Genesis Evangelion?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> I seem to have been late to the party.
> 
> Got an opening for a Glowing Berserker?
> 
> ...


Yes, I was talking about Userbars!!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 6, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* Beserker as in Neon Genesis Evangelion?


Noooot quite.  You know, the people who rush in and maul the epic shit out of things.  And then get annihilated soon afterwards.  :3
Oh yay, I'm a member!  Woot!  *pose*

I haven't watched Evangelion, shush.  D:


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

BIO HAZARD!





I'm ok with making userbars...
as you can see with the PokeDexDS ones./
Still at least I'm not a NSMB 2 supporter.
I'm making another version. based off the PAlib demo.
Probably better than theirs.

*EDIT:* You can watch NGE at a later date.
I know what you mean, just I kinda rushed to a conclusion. xD


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 6, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> *EDIT:* You can watch NGE at a later date.
> I know what you mean, just I kinda rushed to a conclusion. xD


Hey, it happens to us all.  

Now to start making a new avatar or the like.  Hmm hmm...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you have free will to do whatever you want..and some userbars could be great..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this:












I just found that random site!




Quite a few here:


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That scum also has poor tiny p1ngpong on ignore!

After getting me *PREGNANT!!!*





bitch


----------



## xalphax (Oct 6, 2008)

i can see a new world order, a radioactive one!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

LIKE COMMUNIST RUSSIA!

We're all equal, just I'm more equal than others!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 6, 2008)

I must leave the battlefield for today my fellow radioactive force members, today was a hard battle against Psycoblaster and we won, see you on the battlefield.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi WildWon....what do you say?! with us, against us, or neutral?!






 I know you'll make right decision!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 6, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> LIKE COMMUNIST RUSSIA!
> 
> We're all equal, just I'm more equal than others!


Soviet != Communists


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 6, 2008)

Toni seems like this thread is quite popular also my name is the radioactive board thrasher in case you forgot.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

You missed the battle dood!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

I was suspended dood!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well this was a very long 8 pages of reading since I last read this thread.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I was suspended dood!


I never knew dood!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

So who won the battle dood!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> So who won the battle dood!


Is there even any need to ask?  Of course Radioactive Force won!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Damn seems like you guys went through alot


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 7, 2008)

And you weren't there to help.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Nooooo!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Whiner! Just do something to make up for it sometime.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

I think Ill join frogs army.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Double agent lulz.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm back and available to make anyone userbars who ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want one like mine, just provide the title you want. Your bar should look something like:

"Radioactive Force - (insert title here)"

*And I made it quite clear in one of my previous posts that double agents will not work. Should you betray the Radioactive Force, the radioactive energy that was assimilated into you body will rebound upon you and kill you. Toni, you should put this in the top post so not imbeciles think they can join and later betray us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm back and available to make anyone userbars who ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want one =D
Wanna provide the .psd (or whatever image editor thingy) you're using?
I plan to change mine to a Marine or Ghost or something else eventually, and don't wanna bother you for it each time I change it =D

EDIT:
Also, you should make the image link to this thread =D


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I was suspended dood!


Was your warning increased?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, mine are only temporary. I use this site to make them:

http://ubdesigner.com/

I can't provide the source code because you have to subscribe (pay) to save the source. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sorry about that. The radioactivity is strong with me, but my ability to make userbars is weak.

The good news is that I can whip the bar up in about a minute, so it's NO trouble to change yours. Just provide the title you want and I'll make it!

And I will link the image in my sig to this thread! Good idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Diablo, here's your userbar with the title on the front page:






Let me know your new title and I will rebuild it!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 7, 2008)

Then what colours are those?
I'm gonna see if I can duplicate that in photoshop some time


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Then what colours are those?
> I'm gonna see if I can duplicate that in photoshop some time


The first dark green color on the left is #003300. The one to the far right is #00CC00.

Is that right?

I've been using the GIMP to try to make one, but I'm crapping at it.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well I'm gonna sleep know

Tell me what you think of this taht I made in photoshop real quick


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Well I'm gonna sleep know
> 
> Tell me what you think of this taht I made in photoshop real quick


Not bad! The letters could use a black outline to make them easier to see though. I also suggest more scanlines closer together. I'll try out making one in photoshop later!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Here, have a nuclear pacifier. Now go cry about your loss in the corner and leave.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

so you were the enemy.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> It's a good thing to try to fight me, but it's a bad thing to fight me when you know you will lose.


I can assure you I'd not fight you if I knew I would lose. You've already lost. It's not worth fighting a little rock-throwing whiner who is too dumb to know when his battle has been crushed (if you can possibly call one person an army).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Number one rule about being a member of the Radioactive Force: we CAN'T lose. Even if we tried to lose, we couldn't. That's how perfect we are.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're not the ones with the team name LOSERS. We are perfect and we win. It is impossible for us to lose.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

I demand a list of members of psyco's team, even just 7.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Toni seems like this thread is quite popular also my name is the radioactive board thrasher in case you forgot.
> Nah, how could I forget you!!! I haven't forget anyone (we still have few older members to re-recruit here)..
> But I  did it this way, so anyone can decide if the want to join or not...so they aren't forced to join because they were members in the past..
> 
> ...


Nice one....
Of course we won!! You see the members list?!
And it's real,  noone is faked, so yeah..We won, and we'll be winning from now on!!

LIST UPDATED!!!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> We too are not called the LOSERS. It's CoStElLo. get it right.


Check your rear end again. I radioactively branded all of your asses with the title LOSERS last night.

And I hate to bring it up again, but Jesus is indeed on our side. Here he is in his combat fatigues:






Welcome the presence of Super Mega Death Christ!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The first dark green color on the left is #003300. The one to the far right is #00CC00.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...


Maaan.....you really going to continue with this nonsense?!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Freakin' awesome, I got ignored again, woohoo!



Anyway, this is psyco after getting busted by the Carrot Cops for stealing my secret special weapons, the stupid photographer took the opportunity to take a snapshot of one of my weapons.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Psyco, you are a foe as you attempted to attack the Force (albeit pathetically). Now you are trying to suck up AND continue your assault.

And you just committed blasphemy against Christ. Old weaponry or not, his power is everlasting and limitless. Fool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Toni, I quite agree that shade of green is unbeatable! It reminds me of life and now, radioactivity!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> so you were the enemy.
> nah...we  don't know yet....
> I don't want to put him on the enemies list, but as I see, he doesn't want to be a member!!
> 
> ...


Do you want me to put you on the members list? Members = allies!!





Good one!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> +1, but you know you're never gonna see it granville!!
> 
> That was Mei-o, not me.
> 
> ...



Say hello to the dumbest thing said in quite a while. Sig-worthy methinks.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

AND THIS IS ONE WHOLE POST FOR HOLAITSME!!!!

No, I didn't forget you, yes, you're added to  the members list!

Frog actually understood that for now, he is powerless in fight against us!!
psycoblaster (_edited in the good spirit of respecting the enemy_) is showing resistance, that is quite unusual and weird, because we haven't attack him, or did him any wrong, I asked if he cares to  join, and he attacked?!?!
So I don't want to put his name on our enemies list, but he doesn't want to be a member from what I see..

WildWon  is still absent, so we don't know what's up with him......
So now you're up to date!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Do you want me to put you on the members list? Members = allies!!
> I thought we only get people with dignity?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had more quotes, but they didn't fit, so when I was deleting,  things got little messed up!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit:_ why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Can we at least give Psyco a title until he decides to suck up his idiocy and decides to join us?

*Psycoblaster - Village idiot, liar, blasphemer, and leader of the Imaginary Force that doesn't exist.*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...

I'm perfect, but PC I'm  working  on, isn't.....And all your army is based on PC and  programming!!!!

Now......if you want to be added under a new group, "The Alliance"....You'll have to prove yourself...For now, I've only seen words...wanna see some action!!

And just to note, from what I see, you really don't care to join us...or yes?! Prove me wrong!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

This is getting scary.
infact, i might join IF you reach 25 members.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I don't care to join, but I care to ally up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very good proposition!! If we reach 25 members, you'll be contacted!!

*
MEN!!!!! NEXT MISSION IS TO GET SOME NEW RECRUITS!!!*

EDIT: And psyco, Frog has really been neutral for now..not like you, attacking "neutral"....and we have a little longer history with our war, so I really think he should join....


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you attempted to be an ally, and you attacked them!?
i wouldn't call that neutral.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree!!

and I said stop with the war psyco!!!! if you don't stop, we won't stop....I'm showing really good will here!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll ignore your last kill post psycoblaster because Toni said to halt all attack temporarily. If you try another attack though, prepare to spontaneously combust and have every cell disintegrated and atom blown to pieces.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I'll ignore your last kill post psycoblaster because Toni said to halt all attack temporarily. If you try another attack though, prepare to spontaneously combust and have every cell disintegrated and atom blown to pieces.


Thanks.....I just decided to give this cooperation a shot!!
We'll se what can we come up with.....

War will always be our last solution!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

I took out my worthless upcoming games out of my sig and am now sporting a recruitment advert instead! I hope you approve!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one thing, why? And I don't care if YOU add it, I'm just using my own.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly appreciated soldier!!!!!!!Highly appreciated!!
Now if we could only get some new members...than Frog would join to....(and he would be a mighty, powerful addition!!)


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> we have 100% completed the knowledge of radioactive forces before dinosaurs existed.
> That's what we want you to think.
> 
> 
> ...


Preying on the weak huh? That's even weaker.

How awesome Paladins can be.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Why are you constantly making things up?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you have with Dinosaurs, and before them?! What are you, millions years old?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

The problem with psycoblaster is that he is confusing age with power. He states to have harnessed radioactive energy before the dinosaurs. But we ARE the energy AND have control of it. Energy has always and will always exist. This is the state of affairs with the Radioactive Force.

- we can never be destroyed
- we have always existed and will always exist
- no matter what new technology you invent, it will NEVER surpass us, no matter how new
- being both pure energy AND in control of the energy, we are beyond the weakness of being controlled by another force
- most importantly, we have the ability to tell when you are full of it

Oh and speaking of the dinosaurs, not only is Super Mega Death Christ and Zombie Jesus on our side, Raptor Jesus is as well!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Oh and speaking of the dinosaurs, not only is Super Mega Death Christ and Zombie Jesus on our side, Raptor Jesus is as well!


What did I just say about matters like these?


----------



## papyrus (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey toni, I want to join the Radioactive Force.. and help you in your war against psycoblaster...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> Hey toni, I want to join the Radioactive Force.. and help you in your war against psycoblaster...


Yay, you're welcome.....I'll update the list, just tell me the title of your choice!! Which title do you want next to your name?

EDIT: Got your PM, *LIST UPDATED*!!

Any more recruits?!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni, Can I kill Psycoblaster!?

don't view if you're smaller than 13 yo!


Spoiler


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Sign me up.

I've got a new reciprocating saw, her name is kerry, she may be handy.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you are my best friend, I owe my life to the radioactive forces.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni, Can I kill Psycoblaster!?
> 
> don't view if you're smaller than 13 yo!
> 
> ...


Hey, welcome Hadrian!! Any special title you'd like, or should I use Nuclear Modrian?!?!

You're a GREAT and BIG addition to this Force!! And keep that saw, we'll need it soon!!!!

LIST UPDATED!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Erm Radioactive Organ & Bone Hacker?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> @mei-o
> revision


That's some great stuff psyco!!
You're really good with graphics.....but you knew that already!!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok, Hadrian just joined. Epic win!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Erm Radioactive Organ & Bone Hacker?
> Yeah!!! Added, brutal title by the way!!
> 
> QUOTE(granville @ Oct 7 2008, 12:54 PM) Ok, Hadrian just joined. Epic win!


Yep.....I really believe we're strong as fuck!!!

LIST UPDATED!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come?! And are you referring to Hadrian or granville?

EDIT: sorry, post merging failed!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Edit:NVM.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

psyco: I thought we're doing this some other time?



Well, ok, I'll whip up a quickie.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

wait, so you have 24 members now?
or can i not count right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> wait, so you have 24 members now?
> or can i not count right.


Yep.....24 so far........So it's matter of minutes/hours to get to 25!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> AND THIS IS ONE WHOLE POST FOR HOLAITSME!!!!
> 
> No, I didn't forget you, yes, you're added to  the members list!
> 
> ...



O.k since all of you are active when I sleep I seem to miss alot.
(I also was there when frog said he had no army or weapons but was a guest)


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

I should count as two people as I can turn into Greg Woggerman on command.

See the enemy fall from my collossal singing.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> no, minox counts as -1 so that's still 24


your right!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

Its 24!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> no, minox counts as -1 so that's still 24
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Then why am I not thrown out? If I were a hindrance, I'm sure Toni would see fit to terminate me.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I should count as two people as I can turn into Greg Woggerman on command.
> 
> See the enemy fall from my collossal singing.
> Haha.....You're absolutely right!!!!
> ...


No, you're not thrown out, and you won't be....you're full of energy, and that's exactly what we need!! SO you're not going to be terminated, but reworded!!
Here, take a cake:


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I won't join the radioactive force, but my army will set up an alliance between you.
> Call us the biohazards.


Well,  this is what we have been waiting for!!!!!

Let me update the OP, and tell me if it's OK!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

isn't radioactivity biohazardous.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> isn't radioactivity biohazardous.


Yes it is....If we are about to have alliance,  they have to be closely related to us!!
So Biohazards will fit nicely....and besides, psyco showed that he knows how to fight.....so I guess it's OK to make an alliance after the War was done....


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

After fiddling to death with the GIMP, I've finally managed to create something close to a good userbar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check my sig and tell me how it looks!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

My computer and internet were both so slow and lagged so much it pained me and Photoshop crashed 2 times, SABOTAGE!





APPROVAL MY RADIOACTIVE MASTER!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> After fiddling to death with the GIMP, I've finally managed to create something close to a good userbar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect, I like how you kept the symbol yellow, rather than blending it totally!! It looks great to me!!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Just realized though that it might need a black outline. I can provide the basic non-text version if anyone's interested.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> My computer and internet were both so slow and lagged so much it pained me and Photoshop crashed 2 times, SABOTAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear, it could be Minox_IX sabotaging from the distance!!!!!!

*SIG APPROVED!!!!!!*

I like how you personalize your stuff with biohazard symbol!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That monkey...



THANK YOU SIR!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Just realized though that it might need a black outline. I can provide the basic non-text version if anyone's interested.


Do that please!!
I'll link it in the OP!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

lol, Mr. Marcus Marcelli


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> lol, Mr. Marcus Marcelli


Yeah,  that stuff is funny.....I  like  how he made a little  story about him, and  the whole face!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> try using the ctrl + t and the ctrl + resize to kinda make it look non-stiff...
> It looks like your person is standing in an angle but the biohazard sign is facing forward.
> 
> As I was saying...
> QUOTE(Mei-o @ Oct 7 2008, 01:55 PM) My computer and internet were both so slow and lagged so much it pained me and Photoshop crashed 2 times, SABOTAGE!


I am aware of it and I was gonna fix that but I just saved it ASAP in the fear that PS might crash again and lose the file this third time.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Added a black border and updated my sig to include this change too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To anyone, just go to this site:

http://ubdesigner.com/

Add the image and write your text and you're good to go!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Now, I need a radioactive siggy too.I'll try to make one myself


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

25!?
Who just joined?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok I think we should get some provisions so me & Kerry are going for pizza.  Also...booze?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Ok I think we should get some provisions so me & Kerry are going for pizza.  Also...booze?


Already covered it!




















And:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> 25!?
> Who just joined?
> Gizmo_Gal as the person who was attending the creation of the Force!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

well then, i guess i'm recruited!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Sooo, any criticisms you could give for teh siggy?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

congrats!

You can be as p1ngpong said "the frogpony who we ride to victory".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> well then, i guess i'm recruited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey very, VERY much...You could make it even a bit better if you make some border around..

And just to point out, no, it's not confusing the fact that you're using biohazard symbol,  because you were the first to use it, and because it's very clearly which Force are you part of!!
So  no worries about that....I wonder how long will psyco last....because we have Radioactive Force for months now!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll win as long as you have p1ngpong on your side.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

having p1ngpong gives US the advantage.

A title?
I've never been good at thinking of names...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I'll win as long as you have p1ngpong on your side.







Man you really hate him....but no,  p1ngpong is p0wning hard, and I really doubt that you can win in a battle against him  solely.....Not to mention all of us!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'll win as long as you have granville on your side.


Win  against who?
I thought we are allies?!    You're kinda fishy!!


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'll win as long as you have granville on your side.


Any particular reason you hate me?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! I've always added borders before but a friend of mine who's really good at gfx discouraged it, he said it feels out of place most of the time on my stuff but I'll still try anyway.


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Me>Pie>You>Radioactive Force>George W Bush>>>p1ngpong


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Me>Pie>You>George W Bush>>>p1ngpong


Nah...
Radioactive Force>You.....it's enough!!


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Mmm P1ngpong is in this?

Make sure he's not near me, the Woggerman inside me will explode leaving guys and moustache hairs everywhere.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

we are all such geeks


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Mmm P1ngpong is in this?
> 
> Make sure he's not near me, the Woggerman inside me will explode leaving guys and moustache hairs everywhere.
> No fear for that...he  won't be any much near to you, than in your staff boards!!
> ...







Yeah.....this is almost too geeky.....but you know what.....I have that kind of life where I can allow myself to be totally geeky, and cool in the same time!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

*I GOTS SANTA TO JOIN! LOOK AT ALL THOSE GREEN ELVES! AND HIS SKIN! BOW DOWN!*


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't particularly dislike you either. Shake on it shall we?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> *I GOTS SANTA TO JOIN! LOOK AT ALL THOSE GREEN ELVES! AND HIS SKIN! BOW DOWN!*



Invader zim was the best.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

I've purchased a girl scout outfit.

Gonna sit out on the lawn and sell radioactive lemonade to our enemies.

Peace.


----------



## Frog (Oct 7, 2008)

No offense to p1ngpong, but could i have a title thats a little... better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I didn't join this force to be rode.



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> I've purchased a girl scout outfit.
> 
> Gonna sit out on the lawn and sell radioactive lemonade to our enemies.
> 
> Peace.


Can i have some?
i am thirsty!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Invader zim was the best.


I wub that show so much, stupid Nickelodeon canceling the show, they didn't get to show Minimoose's origins, 2 other Tallests, Skooge living in Zim's basement and Dib conquering the Irken empire then getting stuck in Jupiter. I got the comic where Zim finally conquered Earth though.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody gir was just too awesome.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I've purchased a girl scout outfit.
> 
> Gonna sit out on the lawn and sell radioactive lemonade to our enemies.
> 
> ...


No  problem  Frog, just let me  know  what do you prefer!! I'll change it right away!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't listen  to psyco...

*UPDATE:*
_From now, whoever makes his userbar related to our Force, I'll upload it in the OP  under the name in the list!!_


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've only found the one in the Mortos episode, I've downloaded and burned all the episodes because I couldn't find it anywhere heehee.




Sooo, now that I got Santa, should I get more supplies?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Toni, I think it's time the psyco was added to the list of enemies. Fair's fair since he added us. But we should just count him as 1 person since......well......HE'S GOT ONLY 1 MEMBER!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

Shall we eat him now?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Shall we eat him now?


I think maybe the best thing is to ignore him........radioactively ignore him!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave up and found images on the internet


----------



## OSW (Oct 7, 2008)

Will you brand me with radioactive power?
I will use it wisely, Mr Toni


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 7, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, actually it's:


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I gave up and found images on the internet


Heehee, as expected!


Psyco, take this as a token of alliance-ship or whatever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> Will you brand me with radioactive power?
> I will use it wisely, Mr Toni


YES!! Welcome mister OSW....pick a title, and you're added to the OP!!!

Good to see a firm and healthy men joining!


----------



## OSW (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Title

OSW - Hybrid Nuclear/Human Physicist


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Just updated my sig with a new message. I think you'll like it!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

^And I got pirated while they're at it.


----------



## granville (Oct 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> ^And I got pirated while they're at it.


It doesn't look cut-off to me.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 7, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Twas my net, sorry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> No offense to p1ngpong, but could i have a title thats a little... better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry did I give you an official name?

How about "The Radioactive Cavalry Captain and Official Force Mascot"?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I  like  "The Radioactive Cavalry Captain"....Frog if you come up with something you really like...just tell me, and I'll update!!


*LIST IS UPDATED!!*


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

Meh, tired of you guys atm, gotta get some pie instead.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 7, 2008)

here take this pie that i made with my own hands for ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






it seem that we are getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 7, 2008)

You guys are as radioactive as an old pack of batteries!


----------



## Law (Oct 7, 2008)

Spoiler











Let's sit around the campfire and sing our radioactive song...


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 7, 2008)

hey psycho, if you can't win against us, then joins us!! 
if not, you will face my awesome-galactic-power of radioactiveness!!







			
				Mei-o said:
			
		

> Hmm, nickname, nickname, nickname...I can't come up of one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we should have given you this nickname " Radioactive hentai guru"


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 7, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doh...
whats our song? 

is it
"Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Radioactive all the way
Oh, *what fun it is to ride*




In a one horse open sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
radioactive all the way"


we need our p0wn commander to make a better song for us!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm our numbers have swelled beyond our founders wildest imagination!

It seems we are strong enough to make demands on the leaders of GBAtemp!

I shall begin work on a power sharing manifesto of our demands!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 7, 2008)

well said P1ngp0wn 

ehh... aren't we the gbatemp leaders? O.o


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2008)

We are a militarised non governmental controlled splinter cell!

United under the banner of radioactivity!

And we *will * be the leaders soon!


----------



## Minox (Oct 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> And we *will * be the leaders soon!


No you won't


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we will!!!!
Wait for tomorrow....Tomorrow is the new day, and there will be new War and new discussions!!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 7, 2008)

Well i have my new saw, Kerry.
My girl guides outfit (and I must admit I do look awfully cute)
and I am ready for war.

Toni I am awaiting your command.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 7, 2008)

So.... am I still able to join?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 7, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Well i have my new saw, Kerry.
> My girl guides outfit (and I must admit I do look awfully cute)
> and I am ready for war.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!!
You're in, just pick your title!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well that was a very long 11 page read.
Made better userbars for myself:









=D


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

OP was edited with  your userbar Diablo1123!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread is now the 3rd most viewed, and the 1st most replied in the Blog Articles =D


----------



## OSW (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll have 3 nuclear cannons and a new woman (my old one had a meltdown)(IRL..)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> This thread is now the 3rd most viewed, and the 1st most replied in the Blog Articles =D



Soon we will completely conquer!

GBAtemp will consist of just this blog article and the "you are banned" game!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









And any stupid thread I decide to make!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->Ab<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->3 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->ie<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->ss<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004B00--><span style="color:#004B00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->nb<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005300--><span style="color:#005300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005700--><span style="color:#005700"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005900--><span style="color:#005900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005A00--><span style="color:#005A00"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->n,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006100--><span style="color:#006100"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006300--><span style="color:#006300"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006B00--><span style="color:#006B00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro-->af<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007500--><span style="color:#007500"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007700--><span style="color:#007700"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007A00--><span style="color:#007A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007C00--><span style="color:#007C00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007F00--><span style="color:#007F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro-->vi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008600--><span style="color:#008600"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008900--><span style="color:#008900"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008E00--><span style="color:#008E00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009000--><span style="color:#009000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->og<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009300--><span style="color:#009300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->Ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->tc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009800--><span style="color:#009800"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->=D

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A100--><span style="color:#00A100"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A400--><span style="color:#00A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A700--><span style="color:#00A700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AB00--><span style="color:#00AB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B800--><span style="color:#00B800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BA00--><span style="color:#00BA00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro-->nq<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->t.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever might you be talking about? heehee


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

What about radioactive prince of lolis.

I know what you do to hanyuu and rika.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> What about radioactive prince of lolis.
> 
> I know what you do to hanyuu and rika.


That could work heehee!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

You people would scare me if we weren't part of the same team thingy


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, i was gonna suggest radioactive Calvary, but the captain part makes it even better!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1453423:date=Oct 8 2008, 01:31 AM:name=Diablo1123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Diablo1123 @ Oct 8 2008, 01:31 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1453423"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005900--><span style="color:#005900"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006300--><span style="color:#006300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B00--><span style="color:#009B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A700--><span style="color:#00A700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->=<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
WOW....I wasn't aware of that......well, this blog is up only for few days...lets continue the war....Law, you can post your missions progress (like you did before, with the screenshots)....granville continue on your nuclear rainbow project!!

Hadrian, have you used that saw? We need to destroy enemies and their tools of hate!!

<!--quoteo(post=1453441:date=Oct 8 2008, 01:41 AM:name=OSW)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OSW @ Oct 8 2008, 01:41 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1453441"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I'll have 3 nuclear cannons and a new woman (my old one had a meltdown)(IRL..)<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/rofl2.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="rofl2.gif" />
I'm sorry too hear about your woman!! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/frown.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="frown.gif" />
The new one will be better!!

<!--quoteo(post=1453457:date=Oct 8 2008, 01:47 AM:name=p1ngpong)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(p1ngpong @ Oct 8 2008, 01:47 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1453457"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1453423:date=Oct 8 2008, 12:31 AM:name=Diablo1123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Diablo1123 @ Oct 8 2008, 12:31 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1453423"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005900--><span style="color:#005900"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006300--><span style="color:#006300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->1<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B00--><span style="color:#009B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A700--><span style="color:#00A700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->=<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro-->D<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

Soon we will completely conquer!

GBAtemp will consist of just this blog article and the "you are banned" game!  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/mad.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="mad.gif" /> 





And any stupid thread I decide to make!  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yaypsp.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yaypsp.gif" />
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Here we go,  p1ngpong is on the rampage again!!!!!! Use the anger and the hate to  crush the enemy!!

<!--quoteo(post=1453475:date=Oct 8 2008, 01:54 AM:name=Diablo1123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Diablo1123 @ Oct 8 2008, 01:54 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1453475"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->Ab<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->ut<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->3 <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->mo<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->ie<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro-->s <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->o <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->ss<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004B00--><span style="color:#004B00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->t <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->nb<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->n <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005300--><span style="color:#005300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->ne<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->on<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005700--><span style="color:#005700"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro-->ey<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005900--><span style="color:#005900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005A00--><span style="color:#005A00"><!--/coloro-->pe<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->it<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->n,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006100--><span style="color:#006100"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006300--><span style="color:#006300"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->ot<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->3<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro--> h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006B00--><span style="color:#006B00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->nd<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->ed<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro-->af<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007500--><span style="color:#007500"><!--/coloro-->ha<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007700--><span style="color:#007700"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro--> b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007A00--><span style="color:#007A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007C00--><span style="color:#007C00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007F00--><span style="color:#007F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->st<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro-->vi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->we<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008600--><span style="color:#008600"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008900--><span style="color:#008900"><!--/coloro-->ea<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro--> i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008E00--><span style="color:#008E00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->e <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009000--><span style="color:#009000"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->og<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009300--><span style="color:#009300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->Ar<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->tc<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009800--><span style="color:#009800"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->=D

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->he<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A100--><span style="color:#00A100"><!--/coloro--> w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A400--><span style="color:#00A400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->ou<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A700--><span style="color:#00A700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro--> m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro-->ve<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AB00--><span style="color:#00AB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->to<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro-->ti<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro-->g <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->re<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B800--><span style="color:#00B800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro--> a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BA00--><span style="color:#00BA00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro--> c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro-->nq<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->er<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->th<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->t.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Have you checked BAN game!!!!! It's the place where everything started!!! It has been  conquered looong time ago....Just look at replies count..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> You people would scare me if we weren't part of the same team thingy
> Yeah, we have some real  psychos here!! and that's good.....We need people like that on our side..
> 
> 
> ...


Great...if you ever want to change it....you let me know!!

*OP UPDATED* userbars!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

What did I do? -






Somehow, I've created a nuclear rainbow spore. This is the most advanced radioactive biological organism I've ever seen. This could dawn a new age of biological weaponry. I've infused raw rainbows and plutonium into a common mushroom. Now it's spores house a deadly fungus that will kill whoever is unlucky enough to come into contact with the spores.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> What did I do? -
> 
> snip
> 
> Somehow, I've created a nuclear rainbow spore. This is the most advanced radioactive biological organism I've ever seen. This could dawn a new age of biological weaponry. I've infused raw rainbows and plutonium into a common mushroom. Now it's spores house a deadly fungus that will kill whoever is unlucky enough to come into contact with the spores.


THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!

And looks great.....Good job granville....and just to point out to you!! I LOVE your new avatar and sig.....Golden Sun is my favorite game of all time, and it's real pleasure to look at it every time you post!!


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Golden Sun too! I made the sig myself!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Really good job!!

*salutes


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yay I'm in. I'll be Radiasian (play on the word radiation).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Done Mr. Gman 101!!!! And if I may add, great choice of title!!!!
*
LIST UPDATED!!*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Let's just put it simply: radioactive reflect is cast on the entire force you fool. All spells were blocked and bounced back onto the Biohazards. The Biohazard forces are annihilated. Game over.

Does that loser tattoo still burn? I imagine not since you died.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Psycoblaster kills himself in his own stupidity. His forces (1 person. The second is Jesus and he's on our side) flee, never to be heard from again.

BTW: thanks for the sig praise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used the GIMP to make it, but am not very good at image editing yet. I noticed the black border on the left and am checking it out to see what went wrong.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Why don't we launch an attack on his thread? We have Jesus on our side don't we?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Why don't we launch an attack on his thread? We have Jesus on our side don't we?


The reason why we have Jesus on our side is that we avoid using military force unless directly provoked. (what would Jesus do). There is no reason to pay any attention to psyco as everything he does to hurt us is pathetically ineffective.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Gman 101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True that. Maybe we'll just let Jesus do all the healing on our side. He can be the radioactive medic. Anybody up for some radioactive dumplings?


----------



## Frog (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, even with the left border its a great golden sun sig. (i love that game)


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just had some radioactive rice, but sure why not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Thanks Frog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll do what I can to fix the left border.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I just had some radioactive rice, but sure why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You spoke to an illusion we made. The REAL Jesus has my phone number!


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> about the "radioactive medic"
> I asked jesus and he said no


The Jesus on our side is the real savior son of God (or God himself if you please). Your Jesus must be some Mexican guy named Jesus, but with the pronunciation "Hey Suse".


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> is this turning into a vegie club?
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Jealousy is one of the 7 deadly sins (or envy if you prefer the "technical" term). We feel no jealousy as we are the best force. That is why the real Jesus is on OUR side and would never support a lying coward such as yourself.

And I don't have an R4.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything you just wrote is a lie. Jesus is looking on ashamed of your foul blasphemous tongue.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you fail because you believe everything your opponent says is a lie or it fails.
> you think everything the radioactive force does is correct.
> that's what you call the TRUTH.


Fixed.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> ^that's pride too
> 
> as I see, granville lied, a disgrace to the Radioactive force.
> He said that this force was "sin proof" but I see that it is not. It's only full of it.


Pride can be good depending on what you're proud of nubcake.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> ^that's pride too
> 
> as I see, granville lied, a disgrace to the Radioactive force.
> He said that this force was "sin proof" but I see that it is not. It's only full of it.


I never lied to you. Jesus supports our cause. Plain and simple. That's why you are on OUR blog, and attacking us. You have nothing. You have only one member and the other you claim does not belong to you. He belongs to no one but himself. Jesus joined our cause without anyone asking him to. It's not our fault you're too bitter to admit it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Maan, you're still arguing with this psyco guy......crush this bug, and let's move to the real enemy Minox_IX..

I see you're doing very good job my men....
Soon, we'll be more powerful than ever before!!


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 8, 2008)

Ireckon we should think of rules for this thread because it will get stupid if people just come in and "do" and awsome "attack" and claim then killed everyone 1 hit and they are now uber supreme and winnerful.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Psyco was crushed in the very first battle. I'm just egging him on because it's always fun to have a toy to play with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The number one thing about this thread is that you can't kill the members!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

If nothing else (and I can assure you it's nothing else), psyco is a very fun idiot to mess with!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, for that I'll give him one point of credit. There ends my praise.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster....What's up with your Force?!
Where are your members?

*OP was updated* with DarkReys custom userbar!!

EDIT: and please, no name callings and insults....this is supposed to be fun, don't turn it into a real haterige!!

Minox_IX and I never played that dirty!! It's all about FUN!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

I know, first one to give me the better Elegant Gothic Lolita(no, not anime) pic wins the battle! The other one has to shut up and use this on his head. *hands over a soul pistol* Yes, it kills your soul so there's no escape.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm using a Force!! to fight......YOu see my members list?! They are all part of the Force that helps in defeating the evil and conquering everything that is wrong!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> so you gave up on the sig compo?
> what a loser.
> your pally can't even hit my sin-x. double fail.


Uhm, I just easily pwned you last night, don't you remember? Maybe looking at our sig spaces may remind you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope, he had amnesia from loose!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

I fixed my sig's black border (not that it matters).

Our strength lies in the bonds of radioactive friendship. Psyco can never come close to this power no matter what his technology is. Division and spite are weak. Tis what killed the short lived Biohazards. Such is their fate.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, how many deepthroats did you do to get those scores?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> and we will outlive you guys. jesus told me we will.


I beg to differ, you're gonna die for blasphemy.


Whatever, I'll go play IaMP or something, if anybody needs me go through some portal and beat me in a match.


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, but the Radioactive Force doesn't ever die. You say you will outlive us, but we can't be killed. You can.

Jesus is still on our side. But I've never seen so many facepalms from him.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell your "jesus" to keep eating his nachos. I'm gonna go have some yum cha with THE Jesus. By the way, we have strength because of our radioactiveness. You're a one man army so far hehe. FOR THE GLORIOUS RADIOACTIVE MOTHERLAND!


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

The problem is that Psycoblaster is confusing Jesus (the real savior God) with some bearded Mexican called Jesus (only it's pronounced Hey Suse). The real Jesus wouldn't ever shine his support upon a blasphemer like Psycoblaster.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

It's not my fault you can't accept truth psyco. You are confusing jealousy with truthfulness, something Jesus loves in his children and one of the many reasons he supports us and rejects you.

We are a group whose intention is but one thing: to spread the word on radioactivity. Your group's sole intention is to kill everyone who stands in your way. This is why you are weak. We use our powers wisely and justly, you abuse yours. That is the reason we are superior to you.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> being killed and dieing is different.
> 
> Semantic nonsense. But I'll humor you for the sake that you won't be able to twist our words. We will never die. Good luck finding a way to twist that to your purposes.
> 
> ...



Weak your forces are being. That is why you are having failure. ~Fawful


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Psh, it's much more fun than arguing with a kid that can't accept losing who enjoys resorting to blasphemy and LOLUBERFAKESKILLZ.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> LOL


moozxy wanna join!!
We'll accept science too!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i like you granville
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The feeling is mutual, but you'll never break my loyalty to Toni!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Where if I may ask?!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> there


There? You're pointing at air!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Yet another lie?!


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

Do not attempt to destroy our force. It is protected by me; King of the Seksay Palace.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 8, 2008)

And I will edit your cheats so they are radioactive and kill you


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Do not attempt to destroy our force. It is protected by me; King of the Seksay Palace.
> We will destroy whoever attacks us fool.
> 
> QUOTEnow if you cannot determine where "there" is with your "perfect" knowledge caused by bondings of the friendship and rainbows all combined as a source of knowledge,
> then our force needs to call your force "stupid."



This coming from the radioactively tattooed LOSERS. Sorry, but your presence is no longer amusing to me. If only we could die, you'd have bored me to death.


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I eat little plastic ponies as they make me feel radioactive...















  Ohhh Kayyyy....?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Good one,  I must give you that!!


----------



## OSW (Oct 8, 2008)

i just killed WildWon, gonna need some new ammo.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Do not believe the lies which psycoblaster is trying to befall on our minds. Jesus shall save our minds! 

Heh, this sort of reminds me of theological debates between religions...

Aaaaaanyway, we shall remain victorious!

*Glues a radioactive N5 into psycoblaster's DS*


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

To any misguided simpleton who thinks he/she/it (she/it shit get it?) can in any way or form harm us:


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> no, you will bore me to death.
> 
> Glad to hear it!
> 
> ...



DO IT DO IT!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You couldn't kill anything even if you did have that power (you don't). That's why you are weak.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 8, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but not ours fool. You would have already killed us if you could. You are evil. That's why evil people don't have power. Evil is weak, you are weak, and you are weakly evil!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 8, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And to think you've been doing requests and giveaways for quite some time already...


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

You produce bad radioactive waste. That's why my country does not want to use your energy. WE MUST FIND A HEALTHIER AND SEKSAYIER way of producing electricity!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> You produce bad radioactive waste. That's why my country does not want to use your energy. WE MUST FIND A HEALTHIER AND SEKSAYIER way of producing electricity!


Who said we want *your* country to use our energy?


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> You produce bad radioactive waste. That's why my country does not want to use your energy. WE MUST FIND A HEALTHIER AND SEKSAYIER way of producing electricity!


Our brand of radiation is far beyond petty things such as "waste". We don't give off waste. We are pure energy that is immune to ANY form of destruction and we never waste anything (for wasting waste is a waste).


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> You produce bad radioactive waste. That's why my country does not want to use your energy. WE MUST FIND A HEALTHIER AND SEKSAYIER way of producing electricity!


Coming from a guy that is the part of Biohazard group?!
Biohazardous waste is  bad because it's is actually a waste..

Radiation (as my members already said it) is an energy!! it has no waste in any form, as it cant be destroyed or gone....it can only transform to other type/form of energy..

You have your sexiness, and  that everything you have, _pretty_ NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Toni, I'd like an opinion if you don't mind giving it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think I should take out part of the text in my sig to expand my sig avatar? I can show more of the Golden Sun art if I did that. I trust your judgment!


----------



## Law (Oct 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Hey Toni, I'd like an opinion if you don't mind giving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a bit over the filesize limit as it is...


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ack! You're right! I could have sworn I saved that as JPEG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will fix.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll sign up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have 1337 years of experience in paper plane piloting (and alliteration)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Hey Toni, I'd like an opinion if you don't mind giving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,  we always welcome members with skills.......Choose the title.....and you're added in the list!!


----------



## granville (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks Toni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just replaced the same sig with a JPEG, so it should be smaller. I'll work on the larger version in a little while, but I have to help my mother with something right now. Be back later!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, Pizzaroo- Radioactive Paper Plane Pilot and Immortal Kamikaze.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Jellider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EXACTLY! The Radioactive Force is such a powerful and dynamic militia, we use every ounce and rad of radioactive power!

We absorb and use all! As our founder Jesus fed the five thousand with five loaves of bread and fishes, he feeds us with radioactive energy!

For on the sixth day his father created the first, by moulding a plutonium rod in his own image!

So did Jesus individually craft each member of the force, he waved his magic wand, uttered the Radioactive force secret motto, reached into his top hat and pulled out a tiny child clutching a DS-X, and again repeated the process and pulled out a spikey haired  radioactive hardcore punk! And so repeated the process for every member, recreating them!

Waste you say?

WASTE?

My poor deluded fool!

If any member of the force was flung into the sun, we would extinguish its flame with our insatiable appetite, turn around, smile, and ask for seconds!


p0wned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Alright, Pizzaroo- Radioactive Paper Plane Pilot and *Immortal Kamikaze*.







This is great....haaahahaha....awesome..



*LIST UPDATED!!!!!*


EDIT: p1ngpong, if you wrote a book, I swear, it would be such bestseller of epic proportions greater than DS-X itself!!!!! You have to write a book one day!! I'd love to read it...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Once again my generals kind words are too generous!

I only tell the story as it is!

I only tell the truth about the force!


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 8, 2008)

Wutz goin on in dis thred?
Sure got a lot of pages in a short amount of time.


----------



## Law (Oct 8, 2008)

jdbye said:
			
		

> Wutz goin on in dis thred?
> *Sure got a lot of pages in a short amount of time.*



Because Psycoblaster was acting like a fool and trying to ruin the thread.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 8, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I was about ready to ask why we had 17 friggin' pages.  XD  

Or maybe we're just that popular.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, the immortal paper plane kamikaze dude has to go to his training sessions. I will report if I saw any signs of the Bio-hazard force!


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 8, 2008)

Us biohazards don't kiss government a$$ unlike you hippies gone wrong or just brain damaged hippies...


----------



## Minox (Oct 8, 2008)

Not interested enough to actually put up a resistance, and by that I announce my last post in this thread.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Once again my generals kind words are too generous!
> 
> I only tell the story as it is!
> 
> ...


Dude....I'm a punk!! I go against everything you listed....get your facts straight and then come back!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Not interested enough to actually put up a resistance, and by that I announce my last post in this thread.


And no Minox_IX!!!! please don't do that, you're my favorite enemy!!!!!! and WildWon!!

Please come back!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He dosent want to play anymore because he got triple banned and p0wned in one epic post by me in the banning game!

He realised theres no way to defeat me alone, never mind the entire force together!

He retreated like the pathetic coward he is!

p0wned!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

GODDAMMIT!
THERE'S NO WAY TO DEFEAT P1NGPONG!

AND I STARTED BIO-HAZARD FORCE!
ITS PART OF RADIOACTIVE FORCE FOR PEOPLE WHO RAN OUT OF PLUTONIUM, AND URANIUM! AND STILL HAVE YESTERDAY'S CHEESE SANDWICH!

The proof is several pages ago (about 10)

I WIN!


----------



## Law (Oct 8, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> GODDAMMIT!
> THERE'S NO WAY TO DEFEAT P1NGPONG!



Take away his DS-X. It is the source of his power, and without it he is but a crying child.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2008)

You evil bastard!

To think in that way... *shudders*
...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 8, 2008)

Shit just spilt a barrel of radioactive ooze.

A change is coming, I can feel it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Shit just spilt a barrel of *radioactive ooze*.
> 
> A change is coming, I can feel it.


You're damn right it's coming!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Radioactive Force is about to become greater than ever!!

*Yet we still need more members!! Everyone is welcome, and you should all join in!!!!!!*

And Hadrian, if I recall well.....this is the great Ninja Turtles reference!!


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe we could go into Testing Area Edge of the Forum to recruit


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 8, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Maybe we could go into Testing Area Edge of the Forum to recruit


Haha...that is the place where everything started....more correct...in the BAN topic, and than in some other random topics where some members stood by my side in a little "flamewars"....

SO I decided to make this _officially_, and write a blog on it..


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1455442:date=Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM:name=Toni Plutonij)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455442"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1455433:date=Oct 9 2008, 12:36 AM:name=Gman 101)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gman 101 @ Oct 9 2008, 12:36 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455433"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Maybe we could go into <strike>Testing Area</strike> Edge of the Forum to recruit <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Haha...that is the place where everything started....more correct...in the BAN topic, and than in some other random topics where some members stood by my side in a little "flamewars"....

SO I decided to make this <i>officially</i>, and write a blog on it..
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->Ban topi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->c w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->n

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006100--><span style="color:#006100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009C00--><span style="color:#009C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AB00--><span style="color:#00AB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B800--><span style="color:#00B800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro-->8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C600--><span style="color:#00C600"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->ag<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CA00--><span style="color:#00CA00"><!--/coloro-->o r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->ead.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 8, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1455469:date=Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM:name=Diablo1123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Diablo1123 @ Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455469"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1455442:date=Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM:name=Toni Plutonij)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455442"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1455433:date=Oct 9 2008, 12:36 AM:name=Gman 101)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gman 101 @ Oct 9 2008, 12:36 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455433"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Maybe we could go into <strike>Testing Area</strike> Edge of the Forum to recruit <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Haha...that is the place where everything started....more correct...in the BAN topic, and than in some other random topics where some members stood by my side in a little "flamewars"....

SO I decided to make this <i>officially</i>, and write a blog on it..
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->Ban topi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->c w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->n

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006100--><span style="color:#006100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009C00--><span style="color:#009C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AB00--><span style="color:#00AB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B800--><span style="color:#00B800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro-->8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C600--><span style="color:#00C600"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->ag<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CA00--><span style="color:#00CA00"><!--/coloro-->o r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->ead.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I got to sleep for one day and they give me 20 pages to read.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 8, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1455471:date=Oct 8 2008, 03:54 PM:name=Holaitsme)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Holaitsme @ Oct 8 2008, 03:54 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455471"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1455469:date=Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM:name=Diablo1123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Diablo1123 @ Oct 8 2008, 03:52 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455469"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1455442:date=Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM:name=Toni Plutonij)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Oct 8 2008, 03:38 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455442"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1455433:date=Oct 9 2008, 12:36 AM:name=Gman 101)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gman 101 @ Oct 9 2008, 12:36 AM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1455433"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Maybe we could go into <strike>Testing Area</strike> Edge of the Forum to recruit <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="biggrin.gif" /><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Haha...that is the place where everything started....more correct...in the BAN topic, and than in some other random topics where some members stood by my side in a little "flamewars"....

SO I decided to make this <i>officially</i>, and write a blog on it..
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->Ban topi<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->c w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->as<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro--> f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->un<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro--> I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->ho<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->n

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->Y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006100--><span style="color:#006100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006900--><span style="color:#006900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009C00--><span style="color:#009C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AB00--><span style="color:#00AB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B600--><span style="color:#00B600"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B800--><span style="color:#00B800"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro-->an<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->r <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro-->8<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C600--><span style="color:#00C600"><!--/coloro--> p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->ag<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->es<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro--> t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CA00--><span style="color:#00CA00"><!--/coloro-->o r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->ead.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

I got to sleep for one day and they give me 20 pages to read.
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004B00--><span style="color:#004B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005A00--><span style="color:#005A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007500--><span style="color:#007500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007700--><span style="color:#007700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007F00--><span style="color:#007F00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008900--><span style="color:#008900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009800--><span style="color:#009800"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009C00--><span style="color:#009C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A400--><span style="color:#00A400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro-->B<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro-->A<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Basically yeah...haha

It's more active than I expected....and to be honest, more people signed than I expected....But I guess everyone wants to be  a part of something and have a good time!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 9, 2008)

I think I found a new strain of radioactivity that is from overcooked churros. It turns tortilla chips into potato chips. does any radioactive analyst want to confirm this discovery?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info Pizzaroo.....that is indeed, very interesting news.....I'll ask some of our technicians to see to that!!

We'll get in-depth reports soon!!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you have the reports prepared, sir? I've been bombing this 20-inch-steel dome thing for like 2 hours now. Being immortal is cool.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Spoiler


*Cuts a wire* That's old man.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Spoiler


What's that going to do, tickle us?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess it worked.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Coming from a guy that is the part of Biohazard group?!
> Biohazardous waste is bad because it's is actually a waste..
> 
> Radiation (as my members already said it) is an energy!! it has no waste in any form, as it cant be destroyed or gone....it can only transform to other type/form of energy..
> ...


I'll laugh when beve comes in your group.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

We don't give off waste Psyco. We have far surpassed your weakness.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> and we don't have weaknesses.


THAT'S YOUR WEAKNESS! AND WE HAVE EXPLOITED IT!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are divinely weak. If you like being awesome at being weak, congrats. You fit the bill!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A speck of of our dust has more power than you could possibly imagine. Or ever hope to obtain.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now what's the point of telling you again. We've given you our proof, but you don't understand it. That's why I said you could never imagine our power.

Show us yours. We never attack first. If I'm still able to speak afterward, you'll know how weak you are. One of our amazing powers is that you will never be able to harm us or kill us. Even if you say you have killed us, you are just playing with words (been reading too many Pokemon battle dialog boxes I suppose). You have claimed to have killed me several times, yet I was confused as to why I still lived if I were dead!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mistake #1
> you don't wait until somebody attacks you.
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead and attack us. You will never win. It's not a mistake to do nothing if you can't be killed. Why even antagonize someone you have no hopes of beating? Foolish.

Your team copies our team's words. It's not my fault you don't have any power and are a sad lying whelp. It' s also not my fault you have only 3 members.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

We'd never attack you. You aren't worth the time. It's very fun to mess with you though.

You are no threat to us and we have no intention of destroying you. If you want to attack us it's your problem. Go ahead, I'm sure we won't mind. You can't blow us up. You are too weak.


----------



## papyrus (Oct 9, 2008)

I can summon beve anytime anywhere just for you.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you honestly think your team of... 2 actually decent (jesus doesnt count) people could stop the unstoppable?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Do you honestly think your team of... 2 actually decent people could stop the unstoppable?


Of course not. He's just a little child who likes to copy-cat everything people say. He throws rocks at people's heads (non-radioactive one's I might add) and then runs away screaming like a 2-year old when someone notices him.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

You both spelled speck wrong dammit, if you're gonna confront us psyco improve your spelling first and granville, we all expect more from you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

papyrus said:
			
		

> I can summon beve anytime anywhere just for you.
> Nah.....I'd rather have  psycoblaster here ..
> 
> 
> ...


And that is one AMAZING sig!!!!Great stuff.....Wow,  is that a picture (in background) when  you sent that present to psyco?!


*And wait a minute!! psycoblaster is our enemy?!?! I always thought he's a standup comedian? His posts always make me laugh....this guy is for real?
Awwww...I feel sorry for him then.....*


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> You both spelled speck wrong dammit, if you're gonna confront us psyco improve your spelling first and granville, we all expect more from you!


If it bothers you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm in the midst of developing a new radioactive project. I hope to have it finished soon.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get disturbed by typos and grammatical mistakes, oh and you missed an 's' in bother.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps you need to lighten up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you don't like my presence on the force, perhaps you should ask Toni to terminate me.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said kill? I meant kicked off.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Nobody is going to be kicked off!! And there will be no termination.....



			
				psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, mostly...I even love you to....
But p1ngpong..now that's a different  story!!

*

OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH SOME USERBARS!!*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 9, 2008)

granville: Don't get all emotional about me complaining about grammar, you know everybody in the Force are good friends!


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're perfect. Our PC's and keyboards are not.

@Mei-o:

I'm just having some fun!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Nobody is going to be kicked off!! And there will be no termination.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



General I am sorry, I know you are a good man!


But I destroy even the smallest threat to the Radioactive Force!


It is my *DUTY* as the p0wn commander!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lie again. You said that our force was weak due to friendship. So now you acknowledge our power. Whatever. Why don't you get your thoughts strait?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> It's too, not to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bastard...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I see you typing in Croatian....I'll let you bitch on my english!!
Deal?


----------



## Prime (Oct 9, 2008)

Damn you Radioactive Force!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Damn you Radioactive Force!!


What's wrong?

Any problems??


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Psycoblaster a standup comedian?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he isn't very funny... or dangerous.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Damn you Radioactive Force!!





PRIME!!!!!









One day Prime, one day!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is elusive......


like a fox!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

I see no problems.....any of you guys see problems?!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I see no problems... 'cept for the shortage of rice. We need rice. Lots of it. Green rice too. Yes... glowing rice will solve the world's problems!


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, glowing rice and nachos.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Looks Delicious!


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Looks Delicious!


It's radioactively delicious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have some! *Passes the food around*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

*eats

Wow....who's the chef?!

I didn't know we have talented cooks around here in the Force!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes a radioactive feast for the hungry warriors!


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *eats
> 
> Wow....who's the chef?!
> 
> I didn't know we have talented cooks around here in the Force!








 AWWWW! I'm glad you like my cooking!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Gman 101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, pie is weak today. Have some radioactive angel food cake (for all members of the Radioactive Force)!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing I radioactively protected it so that no matter what you did to it, it's safe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you think any poison could hurt us, you are sadly mistaken. I protected the cake from you, but it seems that was unnecessary.


----------



## papyrus (Oct 9, 2008)

What kind of poison are u talking about?? We are radioactive, so poison is far inferior than we are.


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

@psyco:

I was considering a facepalm. But I decided that it wasn't even good enough at showing the stupidity of that.


----------



## papyrus (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> papyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Gman 101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psyco....do I see a mistake there!!!! "homemade pr*0*n"


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Not if it's meant as a sarcastic post with retoric question!!


Offtopic:  only if you're playing dirty and fear of losing!!


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Gman 101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and your stupid American English. Learn to spell proper English... the English way... it's speciali*s*e...

Anyone up for some English muffins and English Breakfast tea? Of course with added plutonium.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Toni was saying it not as a question but like:

"Do I ever!!!"



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Offtopic: Would I post a random blog here so this blog post is moved to page 2???



It doesn't matter if you do. Many of us have a link to it in our sig. It will eventually be moved, so who cares?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

The first and lesser of my two new radioactive projects is complete. Radioactive attack dogs:







This should bring a new level of defense to the Force. I've started us off with about 100. We'll see how it goes from there. I hope you enjoy them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't be shy fellow members! These dogs may be fierce, but they are great companions! They will be as friends to our cause, but to no others.

I'll update soon with my new project!


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Do they fetch?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Do they fetch?


Of course! They do everything a normal dog could do, but an infinite amount of things normal ones can't!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The first and lesser of my two new radioactive projects is complete. Radioactive attack dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


psycoblasters leg? Yes, of course they do!!



*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE PROJECTS SECTION!!!!*


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad to be of help to the Force! *salutes*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

New projects and  additions are always welcome!!

*salutes


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED AND REDESIGNED A LITTLE!!!!!



We  still recruit new members....so  come and join!!*


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

can i join... oh wait.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

It's more than you have.


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> 100... tats low.


Who says it's all I've got? That's just all I gave so far. I am sending more as we need them.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

You see? Slavery. That's why Jesus never supports you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you under the misguided impression that your entire forces would survive against just 1 of my dogs? Think again.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> reason for edit: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> that dog belongs in dogz and petz and nintendogs.
> Looks weak to me



Go cry in the corner because you didn't think of it first. It's not my fault you can't invent anything useful.

In other news, I have finished my project. Looking back, the radioactive attack dogs were the best of my projects, but whatever. I present the nuclear laser beam:






And since it will soon be Halloween:






Do I really need to say? These beams will incinerate any material in the universe. And any material beyond it!


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

oooh, that looks deadly.
but what are we gonna do at christmas time?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> oooh, that looks deadly.
> but what are we gonna do at christmas time?


SHHH! It's a secret! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You want to know......well........maybe:



Spoiler


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!
such power...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> well that doesn't look deadly.


Neither does George Bush.


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> well that doesn't look deadly.


Don't worry, there's no reason to pretend to be brave, it isn't turned on yet... is it?


----------



## granville (Oct 9, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not yet. I tested it at 0.00000000000000000000000000000001% power and it burned through steel though. I think it best to leave it off until we really need it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> well that doesn't look deadly.


Look at the mirror....your eyes are probably bleeding!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster, i must congratulate you.
your fighting this war all by yourself. (where are your so called members?)
It's a shame your not an ally.
(although, i think it's a bit late to change sides...)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

I think it's never too late to change sides, if you're really into it.....but I think he's enjoying it this way..

*
OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW PROJECT*


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 9, 2008)

Shut your little "poo" mouth, I am here to help my fellow team member/s p0wn some $h1T


----------



## Noitora (Oct 9, 2008)

My English proficiency exams start in about two months, I have lots and lots of reading to do so I won't be able to visit Gbatemp at all.See you in two months my fellow radioactive members.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

oh great, mr _*sexy*_ shows up.
wait, and you want to p0wn us?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 9, 2008)

MORE POWER FOR US!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> My English proficiency exams start in about two months, I have lots and lots of reading to do so I won't be able to visit Gbatemp at all.See you in two months my fellow radioactive members.












We'll be waiting  for you......the time will pass quick....When you come back, you'll see there will be drastic changes in the world order!!

And we'll be  more powerful than ever......

See you soon my friend!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## MistahJelly (Oct 9, 2008)

I get sexier by the nanosecond. But that stopped a nanosecond after I was born as I'd already reached full seksay capacity.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

I won't....we don't turn back on our members.....

He's still the part of the Force, and  Force is still part of him!!!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see him quitting....and he clearly stated he'll be back!!


----------



## Frog (Oct 9, 2008)

Jellider said:
			
		

> I get sexier by the nanosecond. But that stopped a nanosecond after I was born as I'd already reached full seksay capacity.


This isn't a thread to discuss just how ugly you are.
this is a blog for the almighty radioactive force!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I have a larger loss than you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that sucks...I know it must be shitty as hell..




And Ontopic....nah....there's no  jealousy here.....Would you be jealous of someone with the bike, if you already have a Ferrari?!


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 9, 2008)

Bye bye, Noitora. :3 Good luck on those English proficiency exams. May the power of the Force be with you.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

The pace of which the force is evolving is incredible!


I got to sleep for a few hours and we have new dogs of war and lasers!



Surely we are unmatched now!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 9, 2008)

Aha!
I'm working on uber-weapons of doom too!

Anyway, news, we have a NEW ENEMY!
I should have posted it yesterday, but I didn't



			
				Antoligy said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that Antoligy.....

But playallday can't be  considered an enemy....he's a little wimp.....

I'll be adding him to a _standup comedy_ though!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's not an enemy, but something to laugh about!! haha

*OP UPDATED WITH NEW STANDUP COMEDY, PLAYALLDAY*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 9, 2008)

Here you are Toni, I made some haxed stuff.

Introducing the Radioactive Fleet!

Troops:


Spoiler








Cross-bred from clones of Tinymonkeyt, (I'll ask next time!) and of some other monkeys.
They are all radioactive, and made to use ALL of our Skillz.




Aircraft:


Spoiler








the "Radioactive Stealth Bomber"
I made these from standard Radioactive Stealth Bombers, added DS-X compatability, then made it usable by monkeys, and even PEOPLE!
They are top-of-the range craft, made to be COMPLETELY invisible to all who don't know what it's radio-frequency.



Land-based transport:


Spoiler








the "Hyper Uber Radioactive Rocket Tank Fast Thing" Or the HURRT FT.
Its what happens after you breed a tank, a flame thrower, a SuperCar, a Rocket Launcher, and an ATT.
Made to go over all terrains, at 300,001 KM/H
Its also got a nuke-launcher as a self-distruct system. As in H-Bomb, and it emits LOADS of radiation.



Hope these are useful!


----------



## The Worst (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoiler



*SUICIDE BOMBER !!!*​


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 9, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *SUICIDE BOMBER !!!*​




Nooooooo!!!!!!!!


*jumps on suicide bomber and absorbs the explosion




Phew thank the lord, my DS-X took the blast!!!


And the LED's still dance!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Here you are Toni, I made some haxed stuff.
> sniped content
> Thanks Antoligy for this incredible contribution........Fleet is VERY strong...I have  tested some units myself!!
> 
> ...


WOW, thanks p1ngpong.....our plants stayed intact.....
This bomber wasn't a threat to us at all....but it could do some serious damage to  our plants!! (they don't have any use, just look beautiful)


*OP UPDATED WITH THE NEW PROJECTS!!*


----------



## Law (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel like making some sort of huge 3D radioactive base in 4D Cinema... but I don't know if I have the time...

Oh well, I'll probably do something over the weekend.

Or maybe I'll just keep taking screenshots of STALKER.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I feel like making some sort of huge 3D radioactive base in 4D Cinema... but I don't know if I have the time...
> 
> Oh well, I'll probably do something over the weekend.


This would be AWESOME!!! If you have the time...play a bit around!! I'd like to see it..


----------



## Law (Oct 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I've got some stuff I did a while back when I first started messing with the program...

A watch tower (No texture) so we can be on the lookout for ARC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











Rest of the stuff is pretty "meh", in fact I could probably have done a bit better on that watch tower, but it was just something I did quickly to get to grips with the basic functions of the program.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad at all!!

Just keep it up.....It'll be a great addition to the Force!!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 9, 2008)

I infiltrated the Biohazard Force's territory.  See the results of my mission here.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 9, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I infiltrated the Biohazard Force's territory.  See the results of my mission here.







Done,  and already responded!!!!

Have you seen that Biohazards are actually in completely new section...we don't even consider them enemies....they are _STANDUP COMEDY_...they make us laugh..

But yeah.......great and successful action Densetsu3000!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Seriously though I go to school, and when I come back, you guys give me 5 pages to read.
I'll come up with a project for the Force that I can do eventually =D


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

I love the new projects. If I had any photoshop skillz at all, I'd help, but alas, that isn't true.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah,  this can go pretty fast if we start arguing and War!!

I'd like you to come up  with some kind of project......If you do anything progressive and radioactive, I'll post it in OP!!


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

Spoiler



*INCOMING ROCKET ATTACK*





Spoiler



*runs


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> snip








I almost pissed my pants......

Worst, you're a real threat...if you join us and use your skills against psycoblaster and Minox_IX I think  we  would be even more  povwerful!!


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow 43 pages of radioactive goodness...


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 10, 2008)

OOhhh user bars. Me makey one soon


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Wow 43 pages of radioactive goodness...
> Yeah...we don't loose our time, but develop  and grow!!..
> 
> 
> ...


If you do one, I'll update OP with it..


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 10, 2008)

I found a band to keep us entertained while we hide from evil shockwavesharks.


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 10, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> I found a band to keep us entertained while we hide from evil shockwavesharks.


Nice. >3 Are they any good?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> I found a band to keep us entertained while we hide from evil shockwavesharks.


WOW, great find.....I'm a punk and this band sounds pretty good...nothing special musically, but bands image  makes it very important  to us!!!!

Thanks for the link......


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know some techno I like that we can also listen to


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

This was just 18 pages a few days ago! THE FORCE IS INDEED AWESOME! By the way, title change again to 'Prince of Lolis'! Heehee.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> This was just 18 pages a few days ago! THE FORCE IS INDEED AWESOME! By the way, title change again to 'Prince of Lolis'! Heehee.


Cause we all know who the king is....

as for your sig I have no comment..


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> as for your sig I have no comment..


You say that like its a bad thing


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heehee.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

You were too late to fix it!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> You were too late to fix it!


Says you


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

I am that king.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Wait, what?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I am that king.


Yet you let yourself be contradicted


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Stop denying it!!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Stop denying it!!!


I'm not.
I'm just questioning it


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

Lies only beget lies.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Well ok then.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Well ok then.


Lies!

Also changed my avatar to a Marine now


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know it.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

Lies!

we got to stop this its turning this thread into testing area material.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> we got to stop this its turning this thread into testing area material.


Testing Area is dead
Long live Testing Area!~


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 10, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aye. How do you join this 'Force' anyway?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just post here saying "I want to join".


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> FaRReR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then wait for the almighty ruler to approve you


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Since the attack dogs were such a huge success, I decided to fill in another order for them. I've sent 4900 more, which brings our total to 5000!

It has also come to my attention that we may want to strengthen our aerial and naval forces. So it is with great pleasure that I present my newest radioactive animals:

1- the radioactive shark:






2- the radioactive hawk:






I've started us off at 1000 each. They are sure to lend a hand to our aerial and sea forces. I'm also testing out a new animal:



Spoiler











This one is still in testing. I sent 100 over to the force to try out. Let me know if they are worthy and I will send more!

Also, for your amusement:



Spoiler


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

>


Taht is our greatest weapon yet!

EDIT:
Also, the sharks need laser beams on their heads


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

3 packs of Mentos for every 2 liters of Coke!


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> 3 packs of RADIOACTIVE Mentos for every 2 liters of RADIOACTIVE Coke!


I fixed it for ya!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Radioactive diet coke?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 10, 2008)

What about the radioactive cats??



Spoiler











also my mascot 



Spoiler


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

This technology can be infused into any animal to produce results. Even cockroaches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I admit, I found the coke amusing. But it acts like a biological weapon! This could be big!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regular Radioactive Coke for me


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used diet coke because it reacts more strongly with mentos.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

You mean radioactive mentos

Get the mint ones, they make your radioactive breath fresh =D


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

For the lulz.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

This should be stickied, a first in Blog Articles!


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> This should be stickied, a first in Blog Articles!


100% agreed! Our Force has become a huge part of GBAtemp!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

We should get our own forum sub-section dammit!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> We should get our own forum sub-section dammit!


Which has post count increase x2!


----------



## Syncr (Oct 10, 2008)

can i join? i wanna be Radioactive Cookie Monster


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

123Waffle101 said:
			
		

> can i join? i wanna be Radioactive Cookie Monster


Welcome to the Radioactive Force! Toni should be here in a little while. He'll add you to the list!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

we should make costello join our force!! and Ace!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> we should make costello join our force!! and Ace!!



Dice too!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course! How could we forget your father?


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 10, 2008)

lolz.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







hahahaha.. I really did laugh..


----------



## xalphax (Oct 10, 2008)

we need a hymn for the best force in the world!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

what the fuck is that? "hymn"


im spying on toni.... he is now replaying here


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> we need a hymn for the best force in the world!


Parody time!

*What goes up,must come down, yet my feet don't touch the ground.
See the world spinning upside down.
A mighty crash without a sound.

I can feel your every rage, step aside I'll turn the page.
Breaking Through your crazy maze.
Like a lazer beam my eyes on you.

Watch me blow the night away.
Watch me save the day.
Feel like a storm is getting close.
Headed your way.

Radioactive Heroes.
Radioactive Heroes.

Bind you, confine you, defying our reign.

Radioactive Heroes.
Radioactive Heroes.

Setting the stage for a hero's parade.*

I dare you to guess where this came from!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> I know some techno I like that we can also listen to
> Great song....I  like brutal and aggressive music with with fast beat.....
> Whoever is into techno, will love this song...
> Also, I've changed your title and updated userbar in the OP..
> ...


That's just an example....we have all kinds of Radioactive drinks!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



u forgot the evil bacon force aka ARC


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> This should be stickied, a first in Blog Articles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're damn right....I wouldn't let you guys/gals down!!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

u should bring those old retired/death staffs as well XD
we will need some radioactive zombie support to rule the underworld


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u forgot the evil bacon force aka ARC
> I'm  still on a wait with that......I don't know what's up with WildWon.....
> 
> Maybe he'll join  us after all this time...We'll have to  see..
> ...


Haahaha..I agree.....radioactive undead...

Maybe someone will make a project out of it..
*
OP UPDATED, MEMBERS AND PROJECT LIST!!*


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

The animal project is succeeding beyond my wildest dreams! That's why I now present two more animals that were pretty much necessary to include:

Radioactive penguins:






Radioactive polar bears:






These arctic animals may look cute, as they are. But they house incredible power and will add even more support to the force!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

we now have a powerful member from the zombie land!!






p.s
sorry if this offend anyone


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

Zesus!


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

It is finished. The radioactive sharks with friggen radioactive lasers on their heads! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent 5000 of these to the force!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> It is finished. The radioactive sharks with friggen radioactive lasers on their heads!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome work!! *salutes*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

master toni
we received a package from the future!! and is friggin awesome





i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 photoshop


p.s
on the background, that plane is the future version of the Radioactive hawk which was invented by granville and later developed and perfectted by his grand-grand-grand-son


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> master toni
> we received a package from the future!! and is friggin awesome
> 
> 
> ...


So epic!


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> master toni
> we received a package from the future!! and is friggin awesome
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SWEET!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy shit Toni, this thread moves quicker than the You Are Banned one!


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Holy shit Toni, this thread moves quicker than the You Are Banned one!


Take it as a testament to Toni's power and influence!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

*HOW COULD WE FORGET HIM!?*






PS: I was the one who said that Radioactive Coke thing, not that it matters, just pointing out a misquote.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The animal project is succeeding beyond my wildest dreams! That's why I now present two more animals that were pretty much necessary to include:
> 
> Radioactive penguins:
> snip
> ...


Hell yeah......It's more fun than I though it'll be (and not to mention, much better response than I  though it'll be)....I guess people like me/this..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know,  but thanks for reminding us...I've added him to project list!!


*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED.....SOON SOME NEW UPDATES WILL FOLLOW!!!!*
Thanks to all for their contributions...We are getting stronger and bigger by every minute..Just keep it that way!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's not to like, you're a sound bloke!  It's a great thread as well, loving the Projects pics in the first post.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

im thinking about recruiting OBAMA to our force!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Obama sucks, he's a puppet on a string.  You need to sign up Ralph Nader.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

no we should sign him





he will be a gud medical bunny


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Hahahaha, my mad scienctist skills have enabled me to genetically modify squirrels.  I believe they'll make great additions to our force.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 10, 2008)

*CAPTAIN FALCON SALUTES OUR FORCE!*





The guy sure knows his stuff!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

dunno who he actually is but he might be a gud addition to our force!!




lets start the domination of this thread 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109...75&start=75


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> dunno who he actually is but he might be a gud addition to our force!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest you go play Fzero!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

no time for playing.........
im making tactics for the domination of that thread


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

Forgot that thread.
why don't you make tactics for the domination/total destruction of psycoblasters team.


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Forgot that thread.
> why don't you make tactics for the domination/total destruction of psycoblasters team.


He's the court jester. Why kill such a hilariously pathetic and amusing "group"?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

mhh thats interesting but is not worthy destroying a team which is still an infant...

edit:
^agreed with the above user


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

Newcomers to the force:

Radioactive yeti:






Radioactive bigfoot:






As you know, there are only one of each of these species. I managed to find and capture both of them though and have managed to clone them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have sent over 1000 of each of these new breeds to the Force!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

u forgot to train them 
send them to the training gurus


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

wait, we have training gurus!?
Why didn't anyone tell me this!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

I've managed to take surveillance photos of the enemy, I don't believe we have much to fear.


----------



## granville (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u forgot to train them
> send them to the training gurus








 You're right! But who are these gurus you speak of?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

right....thinking..........thinking..........still thinking.............

frog aka frogpony of course... he can understand animal's language.


hey frog train these bastards for gud... u can have sex fun with them if u want


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Found the enemies weapons stash, they're not very good at hiding things.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I've managed to take surveillance photos of the enemy, I don't believe we have much to fear.



gud... great observation trolley...... continue ur spying..
we dont have nothing to fear about the enemy


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

Sure i'll train them, but i'm blaming you if they attempt to eat me... again.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Managed to steal an enemy laptop, sending it to the technical department.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Frog (Oct 10, 2008)

Noitora is reading this thread.

...was


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Enemy training manual captured.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Noitora is reading this thread.
> 
> ...was


Yes, I took a little break.Back to studying now.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to join.
I can be The Radioactive Australian?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> no we should sign him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO...don't destroy our Comedians....we won't be laughing that hard anymore!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 10, 2008)

Gratz on the 50th page. Can anyone loan me a new fighter-paper-plane


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Gratz on the 50th page. Can anyone loan me a new fighter-paper-plane


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Frog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just take one from the stash!!



*OP HAS BEEN A BIT ORGANIZED AND UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!! CHECK IT OUT!*


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Oct 10, 2008)

Can I join as the radioactive waffle?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

You have been added Mr. Waffle....You're Welcome!!

Check OP and feel free to ask if you have any questions.....

*LIST HAS BEEN UPDATED!!*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Sure i'll train them, but i'm blaming you if they attempt to eat me... again.



dont worry i will make sure that they eat you dont eat you


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

spying progress report: 
the enemies are planning something BIG erh........small....really small... in secreat but probably they are planning on where to pee next time...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the report DarkRey......I see they really have some issues!!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH MY OWN IDENTITY (FEW PICTURES IN SPOILER BOX)*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

awesome back tattoo!! and the animation too!!

but u forgot to put ur nintendo ass on there!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u should bring those old retired/death staffs as well XD
> we will need some *radioactive zombie support* to rule the underworld


I already took care of it yesterday.  We have 1000000000000000000000000000000000 * 100000000000^10000000000000000 zombies, and the best part is, I stole them from psycoblaster's side.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

great work Densetsu3000. 
where are the others 2999 densetsus? 


okey im back to work on my secret project to dominate the movie section...
Coming zoon!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> awesome back tattoo!! and the animation too!!
> 
> but u forgot to put ur nintendo ass on there!
> 
> ...


They are hiding around....Densetsu knows where they are..

And just keep on planning!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(DarkRey @ Oct 10 2008, 09:57 AM) *
> we should make costello join our force!! and Ace!!
> 
> Working on that tongue.gif
> ...



Yes thats an excellent plan, we should get all the staff to join us, build up trust between our factions!


Then we can murder them all as they sleep and take over the forum!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 10, 2008)

no we just clone them so we have total control over them which means we control the entire forum


----------



## science (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this the thread where we practice radio activities?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> no we just clone them so we have total control over them which means we control the entire forum



Nah cloning takes time, murder on the other hand I can do really really fast!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







AAAAAHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

Man, come and join us, stuff like this would be great....and this is really funny..


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

My infiltration mission from yesterday:





			
				Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I've already posted 1000000000000000000000000000000000 * 100000000000^10000000000000000 times in *this thread*.  You just don't see all of my posts because they're invisible.  I'm always cloaked (see my profile).  Each time I posted, I stabbed all of your cloaked members in the neck with a radioactive needle, so they will all die slowly of radioactive poisoning.  Then they will become radioactive undead, and they will join the Radioactive Force.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Densetsu3000, hell...you're for real!!
Wow, this goes to first page for sure!!!!!!!


And people....it's time to celebrate!!!!!

Radioactive Force becoming strong?! Want proof?!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

I voted for you and everyone on the Radioactive Force 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and notice how the Force of the Biohazards thread isn't getting any more posts?  It's not as popular as the Radioactive Force!

*EDIT*
Come on, Radioactive Force members.  There's way more than 20 of us...let's vote our leader into the Essential Temper category  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*VOTE HERE*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I voted for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...THANKS....You should know that you were first on my list!! You know I'll appreciate and respect you always....

Biohazards are actually Standup Comedy, haven't you seen that? They make us laugh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for everything!!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW PROJECT......AND PROOF OF OUR GREATNESS AND POWER!!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000, hell...you're for real!!
> Wow, this goes to first page for sure!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



It seems the Radioactive Force have become champions of the people, the two most powerful members at the top of the popular vote with the rest of the force dominating the rest of the ranks!

Job well done soldiers, no  matter how big we get no one will forget the original few that started it all!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Inspiring  speech p1ngpong!!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH MR. WAFFLES USERBAR..*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

*XCALIBUR HAS BEEN ADDED TO THE LIST!!*

Great addition to our huge list of members...He's one of the regulars here, and very respectable member (intelligent too)

Welcome Xcalibur!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

anyone have any weekend plans?


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 10, 2008)

Gonna get training for my awesome job of running an internet caff
I'm annoyed that its going to take all weekend though seeing as I planned to go see my mates down in south london before and my dad just sort of sprung this on me at the last second.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> anyone have any weekend plans?


I'll go to the billiards tomorrow with a few friends, and then I'll continue studying...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

We always plan  some actions on weekends....Enemies are usually drunk then........


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

hey toni ! toni !!!  i got a letter for you:





go ahead open it up !!! ----------------------------------------------------v  it's smells great, so make sure you take a great big whiff of it



Spoiler


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> hey toni ! toni !!!  i got a letter for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm...yummy it tasted like sugar, can I have some more, Sorry Toni I couldn't resist.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 10, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Noitora!!!

Haven't we agreed that next time we get mail,  I'll get the sweets from inside, you took everything the last time!!

Well, next is mine!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 10, 2008)

You don't share with me?


----------



## The Worst (Oct 10, 2008)

Noitora is dead now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry to disappoint you, but anthrax isn't anything that could damage us..
It's actually very tasty if used properly in cooking.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Diablo1123, we'll be sure to call you next time!! Sorry, but Noitora was selfish this time..


----------



## The Worst (Oct 11, 2008)

*
VICTORY SHALL BE MINE !!!*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 11, 2008)

So many projects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New project:


Spoiler


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 11, 2008)

Permission to make sig, as the Radioactive Australian?
(i think it's going to be my active sig tinted green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 11, 2008)

Request to take down Zesus, reasons are obviously obvious.


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm making some Radioactive Force userbars (generic) do you want me to link to them?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> too bad they can't see me.








*I can see you.  *

And since I created them, I control them.  They see what I see.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 11, 2008)

So they see you when you do what you know you do?


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Get ready! Team Brawl joins the Radioactive Force!!!






*Art drawn by a person called AbyssWolf on DeviantArt.*

Original:
http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs27/f/2008/036...y_AbyssWolf.png


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

>


That's an awesome picture of Brawl I've never seen before =D


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

I just realized it's not official, so i added credit to the original artist, AbyssWolf (from DeviantArt).


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> So they see you when you do what you know you do?


They see what I see only when I want them to


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mhh....do u have any zombie mouse? so i can spy on the Women changing room enemy more closely


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Did someone call for ZOMBIE MICE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I 1up'd you. I present my Radioactive Hairless Zombie Mice:






In other news, I've also completed the radioactive tidal wave!






Let me know if I'm over-strengthening the Force!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

gross.... *vomit* 
i mean nice! did u really shave it by urself? thats awesome 

this will help with my spying duty


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> gross.... *vomit*
> i mean nice! did u really shave it by urself? thats awesome
> 
> this will help with my spying duty


I didn't shave it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some mice really ARE hairless! I'm serious. Ever seen a hairless cat (from Austin Powers Mr Bigglesworth) or dog?

Sent over 1000 of these to our cause!

And now in the beta testing phase:



Spoiler


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry Psyco, but the Brawl crew have put aside their differences to support the force.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry but u haven't seen the last picture of the series, they look like they were going to fight but in the end they hugged and kissed each other :rolf:


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> no, your pic looks like a civil war.
> I've changed it so it looks radioactive vs biohazardous


That's just concept art. They only LOOK like they are about to fight. But they have since settled their differences and all of them have joined us.

And sorry, but you are no enemy to us. You are just the court jester.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

no *IS* still gay


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

AWWWW, are you jealous Psyco? You certainly won't gain any respect from all the gay citizens out there! What a bigot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A more up to date pic of our Brawl friends:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> So many projects
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course!! Feel free to link them........If they fit, I'll update OP with them..


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Cocknocker has joined the Radioactive Force!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Mr. Densetsu3000...
Now, that means we're gonna laugh!



*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW PROJECTS!!*


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Toni, after developing the radioactive tidal wave, shall I continue the series and develop other radioactive natural disasters?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni, after developing the radioactive tidal wave, shall I continue the series and develop other radioactive natural disasters?


Yeah....We have more than enough Bionics....continue with elementary disasters!!
Great idea..


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Okay! Will do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The next completed disaster projects are the radioactive tornado and radioactive lightning:






I should mention that the radioactive lightning CAN strike in the same place twice. In fact, we can control it to hit whatever we wish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it looks like the court jester is staring at us!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

General I have been working on a top secret project that can further strengthen our military capability!

Is it a moon you ask? No!!!



Spoiler



Shit its a.....





RADIOACTIVE DEATH STAR!!!


I propose if our demands are not met we use this to destroy Antarctica thus flooding the planet!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The next completed disaster projects are the radioactive tornado and radioactive lightning:
> 
> _image removed_
> 
> ...


Radioactive Death Star FTW, but you should calm down on the bit about flooding the entire planet.  We're only fighting against our enemies, not the entire world.  I sure don't want to be labeled as a terrorist


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> You know what else would kick ass? A radioactive volcano with green lava and a mushroom cloud plume of smoke. Like the kind that wiped out Pompeii in 79 A.D., only radioactive.



I'll do it!


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

It's done!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*The radioactive volcano of Radioactivus:*






EDIT: Gah, I'm sorry. I hit the REPLY button instead of the EDIT one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> It's done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its.... its beautiful!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 11, 2008)

My vodka poo will make great canon balls if anyone is interested.

Just throwing it out there, or them.


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's RADIOACTIVELY beautiful!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> My vodka poo will make great canon balls if anyone is interested.
> 
> Just throwing it out there, or them.









Sorry thats too deadly.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Okay! Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, too deadly...but if you can handle it, and use it on our enemies!* Weapon approved*!!!!!


*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED!!!!!!*
(OMG how many projects....we will dominate the planet soon)


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> It's done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is too deadly for us!  

*However*, those radioactive monkeys we have are perfect for throwing vodka poo.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Great idea for youth fountain/vulcano....We'll use it for that now!!! I completely forgot about that..

And great idea for  monkey and vodka poo!! We'll try that and see what will happen!


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> This is magnificent. You know what the best part is? We can jump inside the volcano and emerge stronger! It's like a fountain of youth (that only works for us)!!



Hot springs for us, radioactive destruction for everyone else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if we're going to have radioactive monkeys who fling radioactive vodka poo, I also advise:


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahahaha a weapon of mass destruction!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

I found one of the enemies secret wilderness headquarters :


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 11, 2008)

this is what i do to train my mice.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtm.../eamouse109.xml


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> this is what i do to train my mice.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtm.../eamouse109.xml



That is AWESOME!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 11, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> this is what i do to train my mice.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtm.../eamouse109.xml



p0wned lmao!!!


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

Eat your heart out Hannibal!!!






I count 1000 of these radioactive elephants!


----------



## playallday (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey why am I not on the "ENEMIES" list? I said I'd take all of you down.


----------



## granville (Oct 11, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Hey why am I not on the "ENEMIES" list? I said I'd take all of you down.


Maybe because we don't acknowledge you as a threat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But since Toni is such a cooperative guy, he might add you just to satisfy your title.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 11, 2008)

HOLY CRAP I JUST READ THE FIRST PAGE ITS AWESOME


MOM
MOOOM
LOOK WHAT COOL CLUB I JOINED


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice updates!

I made a new... device...
that is a nuke with a coupl of new features.
Including:
Drinks holder,
Halo style turret,
Cloaking device,
force field,
internet access to pwn noobs,
a tom nook apron,

it will be called "TOM NUKE"
and will be released sometime tommorrow lunch, after I photoshop an image.
and after I test it on some stand-up comedians.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 11, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll join!

just kidding, the idea is sort of pointless and overblown


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I found one of the enemies secret wilderness headquarters :
> 
> snip
> TrolleyDave, your findings are of the utter importance to the Force....Just keep it that way...
> ...


You're right soldier....completely right!!

I won't add anyone that hasn't prove worthy of being and enemy..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> HOLY CRAP I JUST READ THE FIRST PAGE ITS AWESOME
> 
> 
> MOM
> ...


Nope.....Idea is perfect....It's about having fun and having a good time...and  we're doing just that..
I'd like you to  join, you' be a great addition..but I  won't be forcing you on anything...so....I'm really sorry if you thinK that this is pointless and overblown..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I for once,  wasn't forcing it at all.....It just happened..



*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED.....
-SOME NEW PICTURES OF ENEMIES INFORMATION
-PSYCOBLASTER HAS BEEN MOVED TO ENEMIES LIST BECAUSE HE HAS PROVEN HIMSELF WORTHY
-SOME NEW PROJECTS WERE ADDED
-NEW MEMBER BIOHAZARD HAS JOINED*


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 12, 2008)

Here they are:















They're some of the first userbars I've ever made, so bear with me


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH FARRERS USERBARS..*


----------



## JPH (Oct 12, 2008)

General Plutonij, I'd be honored to work for the Force. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be a spy...


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 12, 2008)

You guys are as radioactive as popcorn in a microwave.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

*





 OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH JPH AS THE SPY FOR RADIOACTIVE FORCE!!
THIS IS INSANE......MANY RESPECTFUL TEMPERS, INCLUDING SOME STAFF MEMBERS ARE JOINING THE FORCE TO HELP US IN OUR BATTLE AGAINST EVIL AND EVERYTHING WRONG IN THIS UNIVERSE!!*


----------



## distorted.freque (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh man. XD I just saw the OP and it's so...informative now. :3 My respect for you, sir, and the rest of the force has just gone up a notch.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks distorted.....I'm thinking of cleaning OP up  a bit..
It's kinda messy...But I don't know what to  do actually.......

I'll have to see about that!!


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 12, 2008)

OH, I'd like to join. Can I be a Radioactive Soul? Makes no sense, which makes it pwn.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Of Course you can.....

*UPDATING RIGHT NOW WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!!!!*

Welcome!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanna join and Ok how do i put one of the user bar in my sig do i copy and paste


----------



## playallday (Oct 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laugh? I've made no one laugh ever! (Unless you count the Macbook Air vs. gum video I made, too much water came up the nose that day...)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been posting here often.

I was too busy negotiating with the Korean leaders to surrender to us.

What did I miss?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Sorry I haven't been posting here often.
> 
> I was too busy negotiating with the Korean leaders to surrender to us.
> 
> What did I miss?


Nothing much, expect for more people being assimilated. How did the negotiations go?


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sense a lot of kim chi being passed around in the Radioactive Force. Maybe a touch of Kim Jong Il as well.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 12, 2008)

<!--quoteo(post=1463029:date=Oct 11 2008, 11:15 PM:name=Gman 101)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Gman 101 @ Oct 11 2008, 11:15 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1463029"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1463016:date=Oct 12 2008, 04:06 PM:name=Diablo1123)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Diablo1123 @ Oct 12 2008, 04:06 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1463016"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--quoteo(post=1462767:date=Oct 11 2008, 08:31 PM:name=Tropicana)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Tropicana @ Oct 11 2008, 08:31 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=1462767"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->S<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003D00--><span style="color:#003D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->'<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004800--><span style="color:#004800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004B00--><span style="color:#004B00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005300--><span style="color:#005300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005700--><span style="color:#005700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005A00--><span style="color:#005A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005E00--><span style="color:#005E00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->.

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006B00--><span style="color:#006B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007400--><span style="color:#007400"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007500--><span style="color:#007500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007700--><span style="color:#007700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007A00--><span style="color:#007A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007C00--><span style="color:#007C00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007F00--><span style="color:#007F00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008600--><span style="color:#008600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008900--><span style="color:#008900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008A00--><span style="color:#008A00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008E00--><span style="color:#008E00"><!--/coloro-->K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009100--><span style="color:#009100"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009300--><span style="color:#009300"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009500--><span style="color:#009500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B00--><span style="color:#009B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009C00--><span style="color:#009C00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A000--><span style="color:#00A000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A100--><span style="color:#00A100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A400--><span style="color:#00A400"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AB00--><span style="color:#00AB00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B200--><span style="color:#00B200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->.

<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BA00--><span style="color:#00BA00"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BD00--><span style="color:#00BD00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C100--><span style="color:#00C100"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C800--><span style="color:#00C800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CA00--><span style="color:#00CA00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->N<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003600--><span style="color:#003600"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003A00--><span style="color:#003A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004100--><span style="color:#004100"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004500--><span style="color:#004500"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro-->,<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004C00--><span style="color:#004C00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro-->x<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005000--><span style="color:#005000"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005700--><span style="color:#005700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005900--><span style="color:#005900"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005B00--><span style="color:#005B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006200--><span style="color:#006200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006600--><span style="color:#006600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006B00--><span style="color:#006B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006D00--><span style="color:#006D00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007100--><span style="color:#007100"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007500--><span style="color:#007500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007800--><span style="color:#007800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007A00--><span style="color:#007A00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007C00--><span style="color:#007C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008300--><span style="color:#008300"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008700--><span style="color:#008700"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008900--><span style="color:#008900"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008E00--><span style="color:#008E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009000--><span style="color:#009000"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009900--><span style="color:#009900"><!--/coloro-->H<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B00--><span style="color:#009B00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A100--><span style="color:#00A100"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A400--><span style="color:#00A400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AF00--><span style="color:#00AF00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BA00--><span style="color:#00BA00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C500--><span style="color:#00C500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C700--><span style="color:#00C700"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C900--><span style="color:#00C900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CB00--><span style="color:#00CB00"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->

<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003400--><span style="color:#003400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003500--><span style="color:#003500"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003700--><span style="color:#003700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003800--><span style="color:#003800"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003B00--><span style="color:#003B00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003C00--><span style="color:#003C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003E00--><span style="color:#003E00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003F00--><span style="color:#003F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004200--><span style="color:#004200"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004300--><span style="color:#004300"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004400--><span style="color:#004400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004600--><span style="color:#004600"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004900--><span style="color:#004900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004A00--><span style="color:#004A00"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004B00--><span style="color:#004B00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004D00--><span style="color:#004D00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004F00--><span style="color:#004F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005100--><span style="color:#005100"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005200--><span style="color:#005200"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005400--><span style="color:#005400"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005600--><span style="color:#005600"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005800--><span style="color:#005800"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005900--><span style="color:#005900"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005A00--><span style="color:#005A00"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005D00--><span style="color:#005D00"><!--/coloro-->p<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005F00--><span style="color:#005F00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006000--><span style="color:#006000"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006100--><span style="color:#006100"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006300--><span style="color:#006300"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006400--><span style="color:#006400"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006500--><span style="color:#006500"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006700--><span style="color:#006700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006800--><span style="color:#006800"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006B00--><span style="color:#006B00"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006C00--><span style="color:#006C00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006E00--><span style="color:#006E00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006F00--><span style="color:#006F00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007200--><span style="color:#007200"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007300--><span style="color:#007300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007500--><span style="color:#007500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007600--><span style="color:#007600"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007700--><span style="color:#007700"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007900--><span style="color:#007900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007A00--><span style="color:#007A00"><!--/coloro-->R<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007B00--><span style="color:#007B00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007D00--><span style="color:#007D00"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008100--><span style="color:#008100"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008200--><span style="color:#008200"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008400--><span style="color:#008400"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008600--><span style="color:#008600"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008800--><span style="color:#008800"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008900--><span style="color:#008900"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008B00--><span style="color:#008B00"><!--/coloro-->F<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008C00--><span style="color:#008C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008D00--><span style="color:#008D00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008F00--><span style="color:#008F00"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009000--><span style="color:#009000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009200--><span style="color:#009200"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009300--><span style="color:#009300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009400--><span style="color:#009400"><!--/coloro-->M<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009600--><span style="color:#009600"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009700--><span style="color:#009700"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009800--><span style="color:#009800"><!--/coloro-->b<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009B00--><span style="color:#009B00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009D00--><span style="color:#009D00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009E00--><span style="color:#009E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009F00--><span style="color:#009F00"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A100--><span style="color:#00A100"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A200--><span style="color:#00A200"><!--/coloro-->u<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A300--><span style="color:#00A300"><!--/coloro-->c<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A500--><span style="color:#00A500"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A600--><span style="color:#00A600"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A900--><span style="color:#00A900"><!--/coloro-->f<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AA00--><span style="color:#00AA00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AC00--><span style="color:#00AC00"><!--/coloro-->K<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AD00--><span style="color:#00AD00"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro-->m<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B000--><span style="color:#00B000"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B100--><span style="color:#00B100"><!--/coloro-->J<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B300--><span style="color:#00B300"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B400--><span style="color:#00B400"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro-->g<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B700--><span style="color:#00B700"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B800--><span style="color:#00B800"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B900--><span style="color:#00B900"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BB00--><span style="color:#00BB00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BE00--><span style="color:#00BE00"><!--/coloro-->s<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BF00--><span style="color:#00BF00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C000--><span style="color:#00C000"><!--/coloro-->w<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C200--><span style="color:#00C200"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C400--><span style="color:#00C400"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C600--><span style="color:#00C600"><!--/coloro-->.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
<!--coloro:#003300--><span style="color:#003300"><!--/coloro-->G<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#003900--><span style="color:#003900"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004000--><span style="color:#004000"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004700--><span style="color:#004700"><!--/coloro-->d<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#004E00--><span style="color:#004E00"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005500--><span style="color:#005500"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#005C00--><span style="color:#005C00"><!--/coloro-->o<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006300--><span style="color:#006300"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#006A00--><span style="color:#006A00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007000--><span style="color:#007000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007700--><span style="color:#007700"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#007E00--><span style="color:#007E00"><!--/coloro-->r<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008500--><span style="color:#008500"><!--/coloro-->?
<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#009A00--><span style="color:#009A00"><!--/coloro-->I<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A100--><span style="color:#00A100"><!--/coloro--> <!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00A800--><span style="color:#00A800"><!--/coloro-->t<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00AE00--><span style="color:#00AE00"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00B500--><span style="color:#00B500"><!--/coloro-->i<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00BC00--><span style="color:#00BC00"><!--/coloro-->n<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00C300--><span style="color:#00C300"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#00CA00--><span style="color:#00CA00"><!--/coloro-->?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> I wanna join and Ok how do i put one of the user bar in my sig do i copy and paste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*salutes
It's OK soldier!! We understand  that some of you have serious business other than GBAtemp, so we don't expect you to  constantly post in this  topic!!

*OP UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

I'm joining!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey strata8.....You're most welcome!! Just let me know your title.....Pick something, and I'll update OP!!

Welcome!


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My title is:

Radioactive Ninja Bunny


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!!!*

Welcome strata8!!! Have a good time with us!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 12, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the force!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2008)

Surveillance photos show we have the enemy on the run.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Trolley....just keep  those pictures coming...I swear, one day, I'll piss myself reading some  of your posts!!


----------



## strata8 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I'll try to be cute, dangerous, and of course, radioactive.

Another userbar template:





And Toni, also add my userbar (in my sig)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Thanks again everyone. I'll try to be cute, dangerous, and of course, radioactive.
> 
> Another userbar template:
> 
> ...


*DONE AND DONE!! OP UPDATED..*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok,
I've been busy all night (ha ha timezones) making nukes smaller and in my quest to make the tom nuke, I made...
THE SUITCASE BOMB!
I is a bomb, with a laptop, so no cd driver drinks holder, or apron for now, but there is now the possibility of getting it past airport security.

Here:
Plans:




Outside:




Inside:
(nuke is under the false bottom)




Detonator USB 2.0:





I'll be making more progress on the tom nuke, and posting some screens.
Later some time...


Oh, and strata, Welcome!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 12, 2008)

thats more likely a sucied laptop lol
u should put wireless detonator buttons so we can detonate it from my toilet.


----------



## Dark (Oct 12, 2008)

I wanna be the Radioactive noob. On my vista it doesn't say location do I copy the adress?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 12, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> thats more likely a sucied laptop lol
> u should put wireless detonator buttons so we can detonate it from my toilet.
> 
> 
> ...


PM me the image, and I'll sort it out for you.
You got scammed with vista...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> You got scammed with vista...


Quickly, if you have Busniess or Ultimate, request the XP downgrade from whoever you bought the computer from =d


----------



## Dark (Oct 12, 2008)

Nvm I got it to work turns out I typed


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 12, 2008)

You typed  wrong.

So you don't look at what you're typing?
or are you such a noob at typing you type while looking at the keyboard.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Ok,
> I've been busy all night (ha ha timezones) making nukes smaller and in my quest to make the tom nuke, I made...
> THE SUITCASE BOMB!
> I is a bomb, with a laptop, so no cd driver drinks holder, or apron for now, but there is now the possibility of getting it past airport security.
> ...


DONE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're very welcome!!


*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW MEMBERS TITLE, NEW PROJECT suitcase bomb AND NEW SECTION FOR PROJECTS!!
Radioactive Force propaganda department*

We're still holding pretty good....Members are signing, projects are being made......Great work everybody......


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 12, 2008)

You guys are as harmful as a styrofoam cup on fire.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> You guys are as harmful as a styrofoam cup on fire.


Well say a giant styrofoam cup with explosives inside 
And a chemical fire

But I'd say we're more dangerous then that too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> You guys are as harmful as a styrofoam cup on fire.



That's good then.  We're not a force of harm, we're more a way forward.  A brighter future so to speak.  A guiding light for society with our example of community, help and just bloody good manners.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 13, 2008)

For all those who wanted to know how the negotiations went, it went smoothly without any problems.

With our display of power (Mainly Toni's), we have complete control over both North Korea and South Korea.

The nukes of North Korea, and the superior technology of South Korea is now ours to control. MUUHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

And the Korean's awesomeness at Starcraft must be a sign of thier superior tactics


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Can I be the radioactive ambassador to the twilight realm? By the way, perpetual sunset is pretty cool.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Plans:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the arming switch in that is shown in the plans?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone have more flags? I've conquered some galaxies and I'm afraid I've ran out.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll start knitting some.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

As the radioactive leader of the twilight realm, I declare myself radioactive ambassador to the twilight realm.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ill join...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> As the radioactive leader of the twilight realm, I declare myself radioactive ambassador to the twilight realm.
> You can't you haven't been accepted yet.
> 
> And I vote we don't accept this guy people of this topic of his : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109695
> ...



And for using the sig without being a member yet.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, yeah. Two posts out of what, 125?. so what.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah. Two posts out of what, 125?. so what.


And this post too.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Also that bug is creeping me out.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Also that bug is creeping me out.


That's why it's there, you spoony bard.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not a bard.

And its not nice to insult people


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Never played Final fantasy IV, have we?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Never played Final fantasy IV, have we?


Doesn't matter, I'm still not a bard am I?

Still an insult isn't it?


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Um, not really. Look up the line and maybe you'll understand.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Um, not really. Look up the line and maybe you'll understand.


Spoony's not an insult?


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay. word for word explanation. You spoony bard was a line used in the flawed english translation of Final Fantasy IV. A man had just ran off with this man's daughter and got killed the girl shielding him from arrows, and the father calls him "spoony" or overly sentimental or sensitive. mistranslation. since then, it has become something of an endearing replacement for silly on the internet. fine. done.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Okay. word for word explanation. You spoony bard was a line used in the flawed english translation of Final Fantasy IV. A man had just ran off with this man's daughter and got killed the girl shielding him from arrows, and the father calls him "spoony" or overly sentimental. mistranslation. since then, it has become something of an endearing replacement for silly on the internet. fine. done.


Hence, an insult.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silly isn't an insult. And if you take it as one than I believe you are indeed spoony.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

midna25 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone else reading this wanna offer their opinion? I need to go do something right now.


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, yes I will offer my opinion! Oh, wait... I already have.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Product: Opinion
Price: 10-20$ per line
Location: Forbes Park, Makati, Philippines
Contact info: PM me for e-mail address
Also buying: Modded Blue PSP Slim with 4GB Memory Stick, expected price around Php7000-8000


----------



## strata8 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been working on a radioactive Wii controller. I'm not sure what it can do yet, but the tests have been successful so far:


----------



## Midna (Oct 13, 2008)

I imagine it would add radioactive power to all games it was used with. Very good!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I've been working on a radioactive Wii controller. I'm not sure what it can do yet, but the tests have been successful so far:


Any luck with the Nunchuk or the Classic Controller?


----------



## strata8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried, but the tests have failed. Most people end up ripping it out of it's socket while playing Boxing.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any luck with the Classic then?
Or get one of those fancy wireless ones.


----------



## strata8 (Oct 13, 2008)

SUCCESS! I've managed to create a Radioactive Wii controller and a Wireless Radioactive nunchuck!

It even comes in three colours: Green, green, and green!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> midna25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're both spoony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















I'm spoony


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys..I've logged in for a second just to tell you that I'll update OP later today, I'm on a serious mission of getting my robo-leg today!!
It'll be 8 hours long session of inking, so wish me good luck, it'll be very painful, but I, as general, will have to handle it bravely!!

I see some possible new members and great new projects....I'll deal with that later!!

*salutes


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey guys..I've logged in for a second just to tell you that I'll update OP later today, I'm on a serious mission of getting my robo-leg today!!
> It'll be 8 hours long session of inking, so wish me good luck, it'll be very painful, but I, as general, will have to handle it bravely!!
> 
> I see some possible new members and great new projects....I'll deal with that later!!
> ...


Good luck with the robo-leg operation!  Adding a bionic leg to your body will only make you more powerful!  

Post pictures if you get a chance!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 13, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hey guys..I've logged in for a second just to tell you that I'll update OP later today, I'm on a serious mission of getting my robo-leg today!!
> It'll be 8 hours long session of inking, so wish me good luck, it'll be very painful, but I, as general, will have to handle it bravely!!
> 
> I see some possible new members and great new projects....I'll deal with that later!!
> ...


You're uber BadAss Toni! Good luck with that! I'll make Mei-onaisse sandwiches for your 'Victory Party' later!


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 13, 2008)

What is this Radioactive Force? Sounds interesting....


----------



## xalphax (Oct 13, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> What is this Radioactive Force? Sounds interesting....



oh,

its nothing special.... just...

THE BEST FORCE EVER!

join today, you wont regret it!


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 13, 2008)

Right.... so, what should I do to join?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Right.... so, what should I do to join?



Pick your Radioactive title, you can get an idea from the OP of what sort of thing we are looking for and then get a sig or userbar, either from the standard templates in the OP or make your own like I did! Then post here saying you want to join and what your title is!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

i wanna be radioactive death bringer






p.s. i bring death to those who are from the enemies by firing radioactive waste at them


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I's called "PAINKILLERS"
That big brown bottle in your toilet.
TAKE THEM!
Enjoy your leg when finished, are you using bio-mechanical ones? or radioactive ones?


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I'll take Radioactive Dark Ranger, have anybody gotten it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'll spy upon our enemies, scout for enemies behind their lines, and clear the sector! Reporting for duty! Sir!

Just a paint trick, I don't have Photoshop yet to do some nice tricks, but I hope it will do for some time


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

```
open nuke#arming [email protected]:radioactive_force#Mode-D#pass=DEATH TO NSMB2!
```
i quit so kill them all muhahaha although doctor luigi is alright..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i wanna be radioactive death bringer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent gentlemen!

Our beloved leader is being bio-electrically engineered as we speak, as soon he is operational again you will be added to the OP by him!

Welcome to the Force!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 13, 2008)

until lets partyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> until lets partyYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYyy!!!!!!!!!!!11




Oooohhh delicious brains and a urine sample!

Only the best for the Radioactive Force!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Oooohhh delicious brains and a *urine sample!*
> 
> Only the best for the Radioactive Force!



but we missed the WII-WII!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






work in progress.................


Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Ive got a couple of crazy thoughts for some projects rattling around in my brain too!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 13, 2008)

PARTEY


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 13, 2008)

*Nintendo tattoos!*


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 13, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> *Nintendo tattoos!*


Now who would do that?


----------



## Law (Oct 13, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toni Plutonij.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

General our base has finally been completed, it was a hard task but I supervised it to the best of my ability, I hope you and the rest of the force are pleased with the results!

Here is a picture I took from one of our shuttles on the way home of our base orbiting the Earth!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

I have successfully poisoned turtles with radioactive waste without killing them.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I have successfully poisoned turtles with radioactive waste without killing them.



*gasps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you saying we have mutant turtles on our side?

Are they skilled in the arts of Ninjitsu?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are skilled with that + the ability to blow up and spray the enemy with radioactive waste and rebuild their body's.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why do we need turtles when we could already do that?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when we throw them they go unnoticed.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you plan to make them go faster
If you will?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> How do you plan to make them go faster
> If you will?


They teleport using their overdeveloped brains + the fact that they can turn into normal pets and kill the enemy when they sleep is another reason why we need them.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 14, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?!
They cna't do Mind attacks yet?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who said they can't?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 14, 2008)

Can they turn invisible?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 14, 2008)

You should work on bunny rabbits next.
Way more deadly then turtles

Especially if you've seen Spamalot or Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail.


----------



## Frog (Oct 14, 2008)

Page 3?
We need our own forum, no wait... our own site, No wait... Our own INTERNET!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That's good then.  We're not a force of harm, we're more a way forward.  A brighter future so to speak.  A guiding light for society with our example of community, help and just bloody good manners.
> Very nice sum up TrolleyDave!! As p1ngpong  already explained (and you can check it out in the Projects section (on the bottom, last part), we have other goals than solely conquer everything!!
> 
> 
> ...


Great, I'll add you...choose a title, so I can update the OP with it!!

Welcome to the Force....feel yourself at home!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> You can't you haven't been accepted yet.
> 
> And I vote we don't accept this guy people of this topic of his : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=109695
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And....Densetsu3000 - spoony Ninja!! haaahahaha..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Good luck with the robo-leg operation!  Adding a bionic leg to your body will only make you more powerful!
> 
> Post pictures if you get a chance!
> Thanks for that Densetsu3000..
> ...


Thanks for that p1ngpong...you were completely right....I thought I'll be unable to update everything  today...But I'm  holding up pretty good!!
For now, I'm replying to my soldiers....and after that I'll be updating the OP!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> but we missed the WII-WII!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha....you're right....we could use our own  internet space..


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2008)

if it keeps up like that, maybe the radioactive force will soon make frontsite news ;P


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Haha...I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW PROJECTS AND NEW MEMBERS....AND I'M PROUD TO PRESENT OUR FULLY COMPLETED HEADQUARTERS, THANKS TO P1NGPONG..*

Just to update you guys on my state..
As some of you know, I've been on a mission yesterday....I was starting to get getting my robo-leg done..
I'm more and more into Radiation and robotics..
We had 2 hours of projecting and drawing sketch on my leg, and than 5 hours of implementing it in!! It was done without any kind of painkillers or anesthetics..Probably  most painful thing I did so far in my life..but I'm happily to report that I'm still alive and kickin'..
Screenshot of the project so far will fallow later today..

I hope you missed me!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your thread has been dead for days and our topic is alive Or have you been missing something?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks  guys....I see psycoblaster is really kinda powerless, and small in this war of ours..

I'm really curious, where do you see my team dyeing out?! Have you checked members list lately?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

Noitora is with us...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And  I  already told you many times,  we're not wasting energy.....We ARE energy..

Just look how many pages are here....and than go to your blog, and count pages of your Force....
Understand?!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> ...
> energy runs out. it's a fact.



no, it doesnt!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_energy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

p0wned


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

Shouldn't NSMB2 be on the stand-up comedy list?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> nonrenewable energy runs out, and radioactive elements are nonrenewable. get it right.



Nah we got lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of plutonium! You don't have any energy though, get it right. Lol.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> nonrenewable energy runs out, and radioactive elements are nonrenewable. get it right.


Nah man, I'm talking about radioactivity as pure energy, not radioactive elements as the source of energy.......Plutonium has lots and lots and lots of power in it, and it can be drained, but the energy you get from it, won't be gone, but transformed into the other type of energy.....(heat, light, electricity etc. you choose)

You can't waist energy!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm back from my first successful mission!
I GOT NSMB2 MOVED TO TESTING AREA!

Do I get an award or something?

(here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103076 )


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Gman 101 (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> platinum's not radioactive XP LMAO



Erm, who mentioned platinum? LOL.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> plutonium is energy and I am powerless



FIX'D


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Everything has energy.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Energy doesn't have to be radioactive.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes the stroke sorta is fuzzy and the picture was originally black and white so I had to color it myself.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> General our base has finally been completed, it was a hard task but I supervised it to the best of my ability, I hope you and the rest of the force are pleased with the results!
> 
> Here is a picture I took from one of our shuttles on the way home of our base orbiting the Earth!
> 
> ...



ahhh 
well done mate, really a great work.... 
*im off to testing area*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 14, 2008)

my junior scientists have developed this Awesome-Uber-mutant-bunny!!! 





http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn16-mutant-bunny-.html


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 14, 2008)

man, im the only one here * i feel sad*

finally i've finished training my pets






sorry dont ask me what happened to the first one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

You are never alone when you are a member of the Force!


COWABANGA!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Spoiler



Lol that made me laugh!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 14, 2008)

YAY!
What about President Tree?
When can we send in the clones?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

One quick picture!!

This is just the beginning of the whole piece!! Let me know what do you guys think...and just to point out.....everything is kinda bloody and swollen, so it will be a bit different when it heals up....but this is what I got in first session!!


----------



## granville (Oct 14, 2008)

Just checking in to the Force so you know I haven't left! I'm busy with real world business at the moment. I should be back to my normal posting habits within days. I'll see about some more radioactive projects soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, Toni: Your radioactive bionic implants are AWESOME!


----------



## Law (Oct 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> One quick picture!!
> 
> This is just the beginning of the whole piece!! Let me know what do you guys think...and just to point out.....everything is kinda bloody and swollen, so it will be a bit different when it heals up....but this is what I got in first session!!



oshit

Are you going to get your whole leg done?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> One quick picture!!
> 
> This is just the beginning of the whole piece!! Let me know what do you guys think...and just to point out.....everything is kinda bloody and swollen, so it will be a bit different when it heals up....but this is what I got in first session!!


You rock!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> One quick picture!!
> 
> This is just the beginning of the whole piece!! Let me know what do you guys think...and just to point out.....everything is kinda bloody and swollen, so it will be a bit different when it heals up....but this is what I got in first session!!



This is why you are our leader!


I bow to you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 14, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Just checking in to the Force so you know I haven't left! I'm busy with real world business at the moment. I should be back to my normal posting habits within days. I'll see about some more radioactive projects soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Aww, p1ngpong.....you're too nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guessing, so far, you guys like it.....


----------



## playallday (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> One quick picture!!
> 
> This is just the beginning of the whole piece!! Let me know what do you guys think...and just to point out.....everything is kinda bloody and swollen, so it will be a bit different when it heals up....but this is what I got in first session!!


I'll burn off your toes when I get you...


----------



## Dylan (Oct 15, 2008)

gnarly


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Look now I want to do that
Except I think I'll start with my left arm.


----------



## Gore (Oct 15, 2008)

This is Harry Potter with a layer of green under him.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> This is Harry Potter with a layer of green under him.



Yes it is!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait! I CAN'T SEE HIS SCAR!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 15, 2008)

WHY!? WHY HARRY POTTER!? OF ALL PEOPLE!


Toni: That looks like it hurt a lot!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 15, 2008)

Ahhh.
Radioactive...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I gots a fortress guard!


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who has played Final Fantasy IV would know that the Spoon Dart is the most powerful throwing weapon in the game for Edge the Ninja Prince.  A spoony ninja is nothing to laugh at...they're very deadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rummages through kitchen drawer for spoons*


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> One quick picture!!
> 
> This is just the beginning of the whole piece!! Let me know what do you guys think...and just to point out.....everything is kinda bloody and swollen, so it will be a bit different when it heals up....but this is what I got in first session!!
> 
> ...


ken shiro!!! i love that anime!!
but he is not radioactive yet


----------



## papyrus (Oct 15, 2008)

Dylan said:
			
		

> gnarly


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see 2 problems with your statement, playallday.  

1. Toni and everyone else on the Radioactive Force is immune to nuclear explosions, which can reach temperatures of up to 10 million degrees.  What can you hope to do with fire?  

2. Toni has a cybernetic endoskeleton (check his sig for proof).  Even if you managed to burn his skin away, you'd have a very angry radioactive cyborg to deal with.  

I think you should try to burn his toes off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get some popcorn and enjoy watching you do it.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 15, 2008)

i feel sad...
they closed one of the best topic that i've ever seen in gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Making-New Super Mario Bros 2, Need Spriters,Background creaters and Others!"

it was like watching a movie. 
there were alliances and then betrayals. and there was a big twist in the story, it was moved successfully to Eof but It got rejected by the EoF for lack of Funniness so it went back to blog area where died miserably. 
XD


----------



## dice (Oct 15, 2008)

994 posts in 10 days is ridiculously small


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> 994 posts in 10 days is ridiculously small



Join us Dice!

I demand it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> 994 posts in 10 days is ridiculously small


And in blog area (known, for small amount of replies)..

But yeah........this thread is pretty much failure....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






/sarcasm


----------



## dice (Oct 15, 2008)

what do I have to do

I've already been approached (attacked from behind and dragged along to some secret location) by toni


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> what do I have to do
> 
> I've already been approached (attacked from behind and dragged along to some secret location) by toni



Just agree to be called "father of radioactivity" and get a radioactive force userbar in your sig!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> what do I have to do
> 
> I've already been approached (attacked from behind and dragged along to some secret location) by toni








I guess I  can  add you to the list!!

You choose your  title,  whatever you like, and I'll add you  in the OP on the members list.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll do it if you agree.....

(I'll even let you go home and show you the way, from that secret location)


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2008)

A thousand posts in ten days, amazing!

Congratulations Toni you make good thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dice sticky this! Lets call it my Christmas present!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> A thousand posts in ten days, amazing!
> 
> Congratulations Toni you make good thread!
> 
> ...


Man, you guys did it bigger than I ever expected it to be!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank  all of you....

And that would be  pretty sick.....Getting a blog stickied!!

Dice,  I wouldn't  complain if you join, and/or sticky this topic!!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW PROJECTS!!*


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 15, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> A thousand posts in ten days, amazing!
> 
> Congratulations Toni you make good thread!
> 
> ...








Spoiler










Awesome thread is awesome.


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 15, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> i feel sad...
> they closed one of the best topic that i've ever seen in gbatemp
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed... it would never go to fruition though... and if it did (go to fruition) it would be crap. 

@dice: We all need to put radioactive force userbars in our sigs!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

Contaminated Water



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The study's lab tests on 10 brands of bottled water detected 38 chemicals including bacteria, caffeine, the pain reliever acetaminophen, fertilizer, solvents, plastic-making chemicals and the *radioactive element strontium*.





PS: Ditch Harry Potter.


Spoiler


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 16, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you posted something completely irrelevant (that has spelling errors) that took up tons of space.
And it wasn't even funny...


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



STFU Mewgia!


----------



## Midna (Oct 16, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> PS: Ditch Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I can't imagine you don't do that. 

PS: have a sense of humor, please.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 16, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Congratulations, you posted something completely irrelevant (that has spelling errors) that took up tons of space.
> And it wasn't even funny...


It's not  irrelevant....It's amusing..I enjoyed it, and it was a nice post that made me laugh........
And besides, this is our thing,  if you  join, you can have a voice in this, but if you don't like it..There is no much I can say..

And I like that Harry Potter picture......(I didn't add him in the first place, because it was contributed by Gore, and he still isn't our member!)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 16, 2008)

I HAVE PERFECTED THE PORTABLE RADIOACTIVE MEAT MINCER! See? That's baby Hulk holding it!


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 16, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 16, 2008)

I want that!


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

Oooh, its just so portable and convenient.
now i can mince meat wherever i go!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> Oooh, its just so portable and convenient.
> now i can mince meat wherever i go!


Just me or is this topic dying?


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 18, 2008)

NOOO! We can't let it die!
Everyone read this topic! (next line) and  download the program!  and spread it!  I have a new title: GBATemp's Rickroller!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110515&st=0


----------



## Dylan (Oct 18, 2008)

FaRReR said:
			
		

> NOOO! We can't let it die!
> Everyone read this topic! (next line) and  download the program!  and spread it!  I have a new title: GBATemp's Rickroller!
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110515&st=0



shut up


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 18, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## FaRReR (Oct 18, 2008)

I genuinely want this force to stay alive, GBATemp, and indeed the whole Internet, needs this.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

And your rickroll does nothing


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> *as the force dies out*


Nah man,  just because  topic doesn't get new posts, doesn't mean we're dying (considering your blog, what should I say about you Force then?!)


----------



## Frog (Oct 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing at all, psycoblaster doesn't deserve the attention.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 18, 2008)

Radioactive Force existed LONG before this blog, and WILL exist LONG after this blog!!

This blog was/is just big success...and I hope it'll continue on doing  well....It doesn't have to  be that big as it was when I've wrote it....but few  post now or then is OK..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 18, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Radioactive Force existed LONG before this blog, and WILL exist LONG after this blog!!
> 
> This blog was/is just big success...and I hope it'll continue on doing  well....It doesn't have to  be that big as it was when I've wrote it....but few  post now or then is OK..


We need a god-dammed national anthem!
How about:

Long live the Radiation,
Long live the Nuclear,
God damn everyone else,

we are supreme, 
we are more 1337 then you,
we have nukes and stuff, 
so go away.

I haxed it off the English one.

RADIOACTIVE FORCE!!!!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know the English anthemn


----------



## granville (Oct 18, 2008)

I welcome two newcomers (that you should know already) to the force:



Spoiler

















I'm currently working on a new radioactive project at the moment and should be done in a short while!

EDIT: the new project is complete.



Spoiler



I present a compilation project: The Radioactive Halloween Team. All of these famous Halloween characters have been infused with radioactivity. This makes them even stronger and removes their weaknesses.

First up is Radioactive Dracula-





Radioactive Frankenstein-





Radioactive Werewolf-





Radioactive Fishman-





Radioactive Mummy-





And most powerful, the Radioactive Grim Reaper (Death)-





Happy Halloween!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 19, 2008)

kk so in conclusion, this thread is dying.


----------



## Frog (Oct 19, 2008)

everything must die sometime.
But the radioactive force will just come back, ten times as strong!


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 19, 2008)

I QUIT AND IM JOINING THE XCALIBURACTIVE FORCE!!1


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I QUIT AND IM JOINING THE XCALIBURACTIVE FORCE!!1


I'm sorry to hear this, but it's your call.......

Bye xcali, maybe you'll get smarter once


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 19, 2008)

How's your foot Tony? I had no idea anyone would go that far as to have these crazy-awesome tattoos on their feet permanently.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> How's your foot Tony? I had no idea anyone would go that far as to have these crazy-awesome tattoos on their feet permanently.







Still kinda hurtful, but not that bad, a bit swollen, but much much better than it was.......two-three week of healing, and than we're continuing..

Well, it's my thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I  like it, and it makes me happy, so why not do it.....people do lots of weird stuff because it makes them feel good....

EDIT: and, yeah, my skin started to peel off, so it looks very messy at the moment.....but I'll probably loos all that skin in a day or two..


----------



## Kaan (Oct 19, 2008)

how do these fights look btw?
can i imagine a flamewar similar to the ts owned by a 13 year old cs player?


----------



## moozxy (Oct 19, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I QUIT AND IM JOINING THE XCALIBURACTIVE FORCE!!1


ME TOO!
CEPT I NEVER JOINED


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same!!! And I forced my way in to the Xcaliburactive Force with LEET PHOTOSHOP SKILLS.

Using spraypaint on paint to colour it in lime green and crossing out Xcalibur's name and writing using the pencil tool my name!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 20, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats paint not photoshop


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Kaan said:
			
		

> how do these fights look btw?
> can i imagine a flamewar similar to the ts owned by a 13 year old cs player?
> Nah...our main battlefield is BAN topic...That's the place where everything started..
> But we had some "little" wars here as well..
> ...







True, that, true!!

*
OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW MEMBER....NARIN.....AND XCALIBUR HAS REQUESTED FOR HIS NAME TO BE REMOVED; BECAUSE HE'S LEAVING.....FORMING HIS OWN FORCE.....
SO LET HIM BE.....*


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *
> OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW MEMBER....NARIN.....AND XCALIBUR HAS REQUESTED FOR HIS NAME TO BE REMOVED; BECAUSE HE'S LEAVING.....FORMING HIS OWN FORCE.....
> SO LET HIM BE.....*


Are you sure we shouldn't send the turtles after him?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Well...Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, should do the trick...........I guess we can send them, just for laugh!!


----------



## rikuumi (Oct 21, 2008)

Im ready to join Radioactive Force!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome  rikuumi!! I'll add you right away, choose the tile!!

And feel yourself at home!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Oct 21, 2008)

RadioActive Force is overrated.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!
YOU ARE NOW ON THE STANDUP COMEDY THING!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 21, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> RadioActive Force is overrated.


Some time ago,  you were overrated.....but look at you now....haha..

And no, Radioactive Force isn't overrated, and don't talk about stuff you don't understand!

Thank you very much, please come again!!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> don't talk about stuff you don't understand!


One of the best ways to make yourself look like an idoit


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> Im ready to *kill the* Radioactive Force!


Fix'd.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> RadioActive Force is overrated.



I dont dislike Eternal Myst, I like him!

But many many many times he has proven himself to be a retard!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 22, 2008)

Grats on moderator Toni!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Grats on moderator Toni!



Honestly Im so fucking happy right now for Toni!


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Omg. He is a moderator isn't he? He deserves it, definately. Next stop: Global Moderator Island!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 22, 2008)

GRATS TONI!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hope you have a good time being a mod!!!!!


----------



## papyrus (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah Toni deserves it. Congratz again Toni.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

Toni  : D

p.s. congrats on making it to the mods kingdom.


----------



## granville (Oct 22, 2008)

Hail to the chief! Congrats on becoming a moderator Toni! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now use your power to sticky this blog article!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 22, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Now use your power to sticky this blog article!


Agrreeed!
Or move it to a better forums

Like the testing area!


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

I am so proud. *sniff* Radioactive GBATemp=Pure win.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Oct 22, 2008)

I am back! and can I have my title changed to Immortal kamikaze and Radioactive Llama herder? I also discovered that green pickles are, indeed, radioactive. So you can put yellow pickles on the blacklist.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO of this this thread if you don't plan on joining!


----------



## JPH (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think it'd be proper to sticky a blog thread.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't really expect this to be stickied, I was just telling Mewgia to stop trolling.  

And I know that Toni wouldn't abuse his newfound powers.  He's like Yoda, or Mr. Miyagi.  Both are powerful beyond comprehension, yet they would only use their powers when necessary.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

You're all so cliche with your repetitive congrats and whatnot! 


Spoiler



Conrats Toni!




MORE POWER TO THE FORCE! *soldiers shout in a chorus*


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 22, 2008)

[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]

thats cliche in its own way.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 22, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> [/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]
> 
> thats cliche in its own way.


It seems that you didn't get the joke my good sir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








NOW STICKY THIS!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 22, 2008)

congrats toni on becoming a mod!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 22, 2008)

im boycotting from posting on this topic until u sticky it!!!.


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2008)

Why isn't this topic stickied yet!
Frog wants answers!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and congratulations.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> One of the best ways to make yourself look like an idiot
> True that,  true!!
> But we'll forgive him....he doesn't know what is he talking about!
> 
> ...


Exactly same here.....I know him  from the beginning,  while he was a bit trolly and spammer..Be he has that great topic about homebrews and hacks!!
Ahhhh...EMO....(j/k)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Grats on moderator Toni!
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


Well, kings are supposed to be in kingdoms!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha, just kidding...this won't change a bit, I'll keep posting in all the same places I did before....but now, I don't have to use "report" button anymore haha..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Hail to the chief! Congrats on becoming a moderator Toni!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this message is pretty clear and selfexplainatory (I think I maybe spelled this wrong).....

Ahhhh Densetsu3000.....


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I don't think it'd be proper to sticky a blog thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.....and it isn't pinned because that would be power abusing, which is plainly wrong......If I do dthan, I might go mad with power!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 22, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

It's my blog!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I had to reply to all posts worth replying..

EDIT: I'll try to keep  an eye on those requests!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep  an eye on those requests!


Just close them as soon as they appear


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 22, 2008)

So can i join? i want to a Desolator. Wait no! i want to be the Radio Active CannANATOR.


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

So can i join? i want to a copycat. Wait no! i want to be the Radio-Active-all-out-killer-of-all-members-that-are-apart-of-this.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> So can i join? i want to a Desolator. Wait no! i want to be the Radio Active CannANATOR.
> Added, welcome!!
> 
> 
> ...


playallday....just keep  it up, you're great entertainment and standup comedy!!!!!!
You'll never be taken for serious!!
*
OP  HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW MEMBERS, AND SOME MEMBERS USERBARS........
RADIOACTIVE FORCE IS NOT DYING (LOL TO ANYBODY WHO THOUGHT THAT), WE'RE STRONGER THAN EVER, AND WE'RE GAINING MORE POWER AND AS YOU SEE, I'M REALLY SERIOUS ABOUT THIS!!*


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 22, 2008)

Lol at this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might consider joining...
Also 6 posts in a row, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sinkhead, how was that offensive FFS? I called the thread overrated and useless, not anyone in particular.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, you should join!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're pretty much big now...

And about those 6 posts in a row...I had no  other way to  reply to everything,  I thought that posts will merge, but they didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, it was no spam, as this is my blog, and it actually was "important".....

If you care to join, just let me know your title!!

EDIT: sinky,  thanks for that,  I missed it!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why am I not first in command or better zero in command!


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 22, 2008)

WOOT! can i gat a glossy bar? i dont know how to do that.. but i need to overhaul my ava for halloween and radioactive force.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 22, 2008)

I just did my Halloween avatar, whenever I look at it I go


----------



## Law (Oct 22, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I just did my Halloween avatar, whenever I look at it I go



...wow

That's pretty extreme.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 23, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> wait, 6 posts in a row o.O???;;
> that's worse than double posting.
> 
> I was just about to say you made the right choice with
> ...


I think the "3 quotes per post" limit should be removed.  That's the only reason why Toni would have to post so many times in a row.  If there were no limit, he would've replied to everyone in one post.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you shouldn't move it to the EOF 
I said Testing Area not EOF
Testing Area is obviously way better.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

and where is this "testing area"?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't know, get Toni to revive it.
We can succeed with the power of radioactivity!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

That's abusing his power.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 23, 2008)

Seriously EOF sucks now, no new people post, its like the same 30 people posting only!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree-r.i.p testing area :'(


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 23, 2008)

Can the radio active force revive it form the grave yard? the testing area being consolidated to one thread sucks. i cannot live in one thread...


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 23, 2008)

Me posting here, probably makes it 31. That's a begin isn't it?

I'm new. My demonic powers just turned Radio Active.
So I decided to join.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I think the "3 quotes per post" limit should be removed.  That's the only reason why Toni would have to post so many times in a row.  If there were no limit, he would've replied to everyone in one post.
> That's true, if I'm going to keep this running and serious, I have to reply to posts that require it, and there is no other way than multiple posts..
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, Welcome, really nice  avatar!! I  like it!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH NEW TITLES FOR SOME MEMBERS!!*


----------



## xalphax (Oct 23, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I think the "3 quotes per post" limit should be removed.  That's the only reason why Toni would have to post so many times in a row.  If there were no limit, he would've replied to everyone in one post.



its because of this pyramid game, or not?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 23, 2008)

Attention: I'm taking halloween siggy requests for 3 people from the Force, all I need is a good quality pic and some specifics, only taking 3 atm because of time constraints, but I'm very, very bored during my free time sooo yeah, I need something to do.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 23, 2008)

Since I was asked by our great leader.. my arthropod brothers offers themselves to fight for the radioactive cause! I want to be the Commander of the Insect Army!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 23, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Since I was asked by our great leader.. my arthropod brothers offers themselves to fight for the radioactive cause! I want to be the Commander of the Insect Army!


You're very welcome CockroachMan!!
*I've updated the OP*, and as I already said it...you're a quite mighty addition to the force!!


----------



## Dark (Oct 24, 2008)

quiting the force bye!


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 24, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> quiting the force bye!


Quickly! SEND THE TURTLES AFTER HIM!


----------



## Awdofgum (Oct 24, 2008)

Cockroach Man is the only one that's going to survive...


P.S. Can I be an enemy?

Along with these guys


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 24, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> mehenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I send them and They took away his powers.

they also did some other shit but I don't know if he lived through it.


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Why am I not zero in command yet?!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> quiting the force bye!
> Yeah,  OK,  you weren't much of addition anyways!
> Bye....
> 
> ...


Because you're to week, and not a threat at all!


----------



## JPH (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni, for personal reasons - I must depart from the Radioactive Force.


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?!?  You call my more-coke-than-you-drank-up-your-nose jokes "WEEK"!?!?!?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Toni, for personal reasons - I must depart from the Radioactive Force.


Hmmmm....well this is a big loose!!

I'm  sorry to see you leave, but yeah....it's your choice....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




See ya around!


----------



## JPH (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or will you?


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 24, 2008)

Here, as an apology to earlier's message towards the Radioactive Force...





Use it at will


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

I hope I will....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......I won't?!?!


----------



## JPH (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I hope I will.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We...shall see.

:l


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....am I missing something?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
..
..
me not get!

EDIT: and Salamantis, this is VERY nice of you! I'll update the OP with it..


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Toni, for personal reasons - I must depart from the Radioactive Force.



JPH please stay, you know deep down in your heart you are nothing on this forum without our support!


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A life? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe JPH is thinking about something...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> A life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have to  worry about my life!!

I had a great time last few hours..

I'm really dazzled with JPH?!?! Ah, well......


----------



## JPH (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol.

Well the last time I saw JPH is when he banned me from the chat room. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hes just messing with you.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any more info anyone wants? I have the database right here.


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a fitting joke for our force:

What can you do in radiation-contaminated rivers?
Nuclear fission.


----------



## OSW (Oct 27, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I have a fitting joke for our force:
> 
> What can you do in radiation-contaminated rivers?
> Nuclear fission.








  man, that was a killer!, a true nuke


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 27, 2008)

^ didnt understand it at whole


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Haaahahahaha, this one is really really good....


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> ^ didnt understand it at whole





Spoiler



The word "fission" remind you of anything you would do at a river? Maybe.....with a pole and worms?



Got another one:

*Does a radioactive cat have 18 half-lives?*

And for my friends, it's important to remember that although we are radioactive, we are peace-loving:


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 27, 2008)

that's a good one!


----------



## granville (Oct 27, 2008)

This one is a bit long:



Spoiler



A truck driver who had been delivering radioactive waste for the
local reactor begins to feel sick after a few years on the job. He
decided to seek compensation for his ailment.
Upon his arrival at the workers' compensation department, he is
interviewed by an assessor.

Assessor: I see you work with radio-active materials and wish
to claim compensation.
Trucker: Yeah, I feel really sick.
Assessor: Alright then, Does your employer take measures to
protect you from radiation poisoning?
Trucker: Yeah, he gives me a lead suit to wear on the job.
Assessor: And what about the cabin in which you drive?
Trucker: Oh yeah. That's lead lined, all lead lined.
Assessor: What about the waste itself? Where is that kept?
Trucker: Oh, the stuff is held in a lead container, all lead.
Assessor: Let me see if I get this straight. You wear a lead
suit, sit in a lead-lined cabin and the radio-active waste is kept
in a lead container.
Trucker: Yeah, that’s right. All lead.
Assessor: Then I can't see how you could claim against him for
radiation poisoning.
Trucker: I'm not. I claiming for lead poisoning.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 27, 2008)

Those jokes made my day!! They are really good!! haha..


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 28, 2008)

Brilliant!

Oh, I'm now undercover.
Because, I hide my radioactive demonic powers... in a halloween suit.

bwhuahahahahahaaaaaa *cough* haa....


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 28, 2008)

Sooo, sticky tiem!?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

its time i finally join since i got my custom title


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Well...what to say, other than WELCOME....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You want some special title, or should I just use this "R4 Flameboy" ?

I'll add you right away


----------



## Diablo1123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, but this thread is dying, we need something to revive it.

Like
Frozen people on dragons attacking people with giant forks


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well...what to say, other than WELCOME.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Radioative Flamer?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Okay, but this thread is dying, we need something to revive it.
> 
> Like
> Frozen people on dragons attacking people with giant forks
> ...


DONE!!

Haha, enjoy it!!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a very very very evil plan, something, that only I, the radioactive demon, can do.
Who wants to know?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 29, 2008)

I already know what it is.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 29, 2008)

I bet it involves alot of Thermometers...your sick sir.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 29, 2008)

Crap.

You people got me...


Well then, I'll think of another plan. And it will be good. It will be devilish.
Bwuahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Okay, but this thread is dying, we need something to revive it.
> 
> Like
> Frozen people on dragons attacking people with giant forks


----------



## granville (Oct 29, 2008)

New joke:

A plutonium atom and a hydrogen atom were good friends.
One day the plutonium atom looked very upset and the hydrogen atom asked him what was wrong.
Plutonium atom- "I lost all of my electrons!"
Hydrogen atom- "Are you sure?"
Plutonium atom- "I'm positive!"

Kudos to those who get this one!


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, i got that.

mission report:
i have almost conquered the EOF section!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Frozen people on dragons attacking people with giant forks
> 
> snip
> Classic p1ngpong,  pure classic!!
> ...








 You sir, are a mighty warrior!
Just keep it up....
*salutes


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...this agentgamma seems like a very powerful person if you couldn't get rid of him completely.  In fact, "gamma" is a type of radiation.  He's already radioactive!  Maybe we could recruit him into our ranks...


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2008)

new beast kinda like p1ngpongs

radioactive pigeot and ninja plushies throwing smiley chillies at member of the public also sukamon is one of us.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 29, 2008)

Become a romhacker instead


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 29, 2008)

our growing power is starting to expand even more 



			
				Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> DarkRey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought he was already in our force, thats why i didn't destroy him completely.


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

The Radioactive Force is dead!  We win!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2008)

the radioactive force will never die like radioactive waste we take many years to settle


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> The Radioactive Force is dead!  We win!


You who?!
What are you talking  about........You can only make us piss our pants with your funny attempts to "damage" us!!






Maaaaan...you have no  power,  no  skill, no members, no nothing....


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave you all a shot while you were sleeping, you'll all die in a few hours.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

....liar, just like psycoblaster...

I  don't know why everybody who try to go  against us these days, has to lie...

Minox_IX and WildWon  never lied, and I really respected them as my enemies......but you, you just get laughs!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ....liar, just like psycoblaster...
> 
> I  don't know why everybody who try to go  against us these days, has to lie...
> 
> Minox_IX and WildWon  never lied, and I really respected them as my enemies......but you, you just get laughs!


Wait a few hours... THEN YOU WILL SEE!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, can we have a deal then.....If I'm still alive tomorrow, I'll suspend you from  posting for few days!
Just kiddin', I'd never do that!....or would I?!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAIT!!!  No!  It was all a lie!  psycoblaster put me up to it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 29, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> WAIT!!!  No!  It was all a lie!  psycoblaster put me up to it!


Haha, I thought so!!

Actually, there is a hidden message in my previous post!


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I saw it.  But still you need to ban psycoblaster for it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

Surveillance photos of psycoblaster force propaganda parade :


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2008)

Agh mutant temper


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2008)

Salamantis, TrolleyDave, jargus

SHOW YOURSELVES YOU EVIL SCUM


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> and Salamantis, this is VERY nice of you! I'll update the OP with it..
> Lol, you forgot
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Salamantis, TrolleyDave, jargus
> 
> SHOW YOURSELVES YOU EVIL SCUM


Yay!  I'm not evil scum anymore!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 29, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Salamantis, TrolleyDave, jargus
> 
> SHOW YOURSELVES YOU EVIL SCUM



You need to cut down on the bongs son!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 29, 2008)

sorry I'm a little sketchy after meeting Damian and playing 666 on guitar hero and kicking his ass

p.s. playallday is not evil scum he is worse
he is dried on scum, limescale grime and rust
we need cillit bang launcher/gun


----------



## amptor (Oct 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij has a silly hairdo


----------



## playallday (Oct 29, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> p.s. playallday is not evil scum he is worse
> he is dried on scum, limescale grime and rust
> we need cillit bang launcher/gun


Great!  Then I'm good!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amptor speaks truth!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But of course, it's one of the things that makes Toni, well, Toni!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 30, 2008)

that is why hes a beloved friend and our leader


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you guys......I really feel special while reading such posts!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why would you remove 2 images, WHY NOT INSTEAD REMOVE ALL 4 OF THEM?


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

Now that he's a mod he has power.


----------



## granville (Oct 30, 2008)

The pathetic thing about psyco is that he doesn't realize that every time he posts in this thread, it's adding traffic to it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you'd better have a good reason for thinking why Toni abuses his power. He's chosen not to sticky this blog even though he has the power to do it.

BTW, radioactive Pygmy Marmosets:


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

the cillit bang gun has been completed not yet sure wether it is a stable weapon but should kick rom hacker ass






it looks better cartoonified


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> the rom speaks nothing but the truth.
> snip


Fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT*
@granville: That radioactive pygmy marmoset rules!  Our enemies will cuddle them and they'll explode in their faces!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## DukeDizko (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool. 
Don't really know what this thread is about, but bein' "FUCKING SERIOUS" doesn't fit with your ava. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 30, 2008)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> Cool.
> Don't really know what this thread is about, but bein' "FUCKING SERIOUS" doesn't fit with your ava.
> 
> Have a good day everyone!


+1 for respect.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> i'm quitting this thread.
> People here are not serious, while too serious.
> I see no reason why I should have been moderated, if that's true, I'll take EVERYTHING the "force" said to me as a insult.
> Then remove the pic densetsu posted.
> ...


No  psyco, you have taken it a bit too far!
As you see, I don't mind having fun or anything, but I do mind when you call 40 members retarded or idiots!

You have already made one picture where you call "Radioactive Force" idiots, and you posted it in the BAN game,  I said it than, that I didn't expected it from you, because I thought you're above the personal insults and name  calling....I have said it that, that I'll stop talking with you, because this whole think  is about fun, and not name  calling..  I have NEVER called you any name or anything..
Besides, I left two of your pictures, so that means I can take a joke, but I won't allow insulting.......
And no,  Densetsus picture is in the range of the other two of yours! I won't remove it, unless you really demand it!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _reason for edit_: why do I care?


----------



## granville (Oct 30, 2008)

So, you WERE taking this whole thing seriously?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I really demand it.
> I'm taking the smallest thing serious from now on.


I'm sorry to hear this..

But if you're taking  stuff that seriously, you might want to stop posting here.....you know, for your own sake....This stuff here is kinda off of the serious league!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 30, 2008)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

I removed Densetsus picture.......I'll just add that all this speaks more of you than me..


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 30, 2008)

Whoa, alright, time for me to get serious on this thread for the first time ever.  

I just noticed that psycoblaster's original post with the hacked ROM screenshots was edited and two of them were removed.  I didn't think that was necessary, since this is all in good fun.  I appreciate the mods trying to make sure no one gets their feelings hurt and whatnot, but I don't think psycoblaster's pics were out of line.  I actually thought they were funny.  In fact, I thought they were brilliant.  That's why I responded with my own screenshot had the psycoblaster clone I created do some ROM hacking against the real psycoblaster.  

I don't see what all the fuss is about.  But in all fairness, if psycoblaster's pics were removed, then maybe mine should be removed too.

*EDIT*
I see Toni already got the job done.  And don't worry Toni, I'm not offended, I think it's more important that you do what you have to in order to keep the peace around here.


----------



## granville (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh well..... BACK TO THE RADIOACTIVE ANIMAL ENGINEERING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I should be the Radioactive Mad Scientist or something! Haha!

@Densetsu:

Yours were removed. Go up and look.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 30, 2008)

I knew it.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically I've been an enemy, or you can now call me a threat, to this thread, and all my post here was actually something against this "force". 
You guys called me an enemy, so I've acted just like one. Now you come back saying how I shouldn't be "insulting" this "force," which is what I have been doing since page 4 (I think) of this thread.
I've took my time to remove ALL of my posts here.
And also, you stated how calling the force an idiot (as a joke) is offending to all 40 + members of this force, right?
And all you guys did to me was say I was a 1 man team, while calling me a blasphemous idiot?
Yes, you guys DID use the word idiot to me, and I just thought I would do the same.
So JUST because you guys say i'm a "1 man team" and because you guys have over 40 members, you're freely allowed to call me an "idiot" but I can't?

-end


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I think I've already said i'm quitting on posting on this thread.
> As I said it already, I'm sorry to hear this......but  it's your call, and I won't force you to anything..
> 
> QUOTE(psycoblaster @ Oct 30 2008, 02:03 PM) So basically I've been an enemy, or you can now call me a threat, to this thread, and all my post here was actually something against this "force".
> ...


No,  basically, you made yourself an "enemy"...and you have never been threat to anything,as this is blog made solely and only for fun!
I never taken anything personally against you or anyone else who "attacked" the Force......WildWon is one of my  best friends here, and one of my favorite Tempers, yet he was an "enemy" if you like..
Removing  your  posts form here was just waste of time, but  again, it's your time.......you do what you like with it..

Few times you already picked me, personally me, and  insulted me (out of fun as you say), and  insulted the whole  force as the group of members! You should take  every one  of this members here as a individual,  not  Force as whole,  because every members acts on it's own! I, personally, have NEVER insulted you, but you have me.....when  people here  insulted you, I asked them to stop from any kind of insults, because it's not  fun....and I  don't enjoy it.....I wasn't MOD back then, and I couldn't edit entries....
I'm a fair guy, and don't take this "us" against you, it's me against you now!

I don't like being called idiot in a fun thread, because it  kills fun! I do not do stuff to other that I don't want to be done to me!

I have high respect to you as a member of GBAtemp, and I respect your work......but I don't know when did you become thinking that plain insults amuse me?!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

OK,  this is fair post you made up there!

I again, disagree with some parts, but I agree with the most of it......

It's my part to apologize then....I have taken  too  seriously something that should have been just for fun..(I still see nothing fun in plain insults..but I see that some can enjoy it)..



			
				psycoblaster said:
			
		

> *This enemy thing started out for fun. What fun is a force with no enemies?*
> You're completely right there......I have no  problems with enemies....I think  you noticed that I have moved you from "standup comedy" to enemies,  because I have admitted that you "fought" bravely!
> 
> *same here. I've never tried to insult your force in any way.*
> ...




Once again,  I'll apologize for taking stuff a bit too serious, but I'll also ask you not to stop posting then, and ease up  on insults! We don't  want this to stop being fun....because the moment I'll loose enjoyment in this, I'll close it!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 30, 2008)

as being with or against the force is all about fun, lets have some.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Once again,  I'll apologize for taking stuff a bit too serious, but I'll also ask you not to stop posting then, and ease up  on insults! We don't  want this to stop being fun....because the moment I'll loose enjoyment in this, I'll close it!


Also, don't forget guys that we're a community there's no need to fight over the radioactive force, even though I believe whatever that seemed insulting to you was intented to be nothing more than a joke


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> as being with or against the force is all about fun, lets have some.
> Well, that's exactly what I'm  talking about!
> 
> QUOTEAlso, don't forget guys that we're a community there's no need to fight over the radioactive force, even though I believe whatever that seemed insulting to you was intented to be nothing more than a joke smile.gif


I agree Noitora, but I still think that insult is an insult, taken as a joke, or with an intention to hurt someone, I think we should be above that..

There is a thin line between joking and flaming.....I have to keep  this place in order, because, I'm very thankful that staff of GBAtemp  allowed me to keep this blog in a first place.....From one point of view, all this could be considered on big spam!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, it's all about fun......I'm just pointing out that I see no fun in name calling!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> OK,  this is fair post you made up there!
> 
> I again, disagree with some parts, but I agree with the most of it......
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

OK than......you really want to keep  on  loosing here?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





From what I see, you're receiving some  serious damage....I see I've managed to destroy your avatar, and your forum identity!!

And you say you're winning?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: and by name calling, I'm  referring, again, to insults.....It's not  insult to call you one man team (nothing more than call Radioactive Force a fad)....but it is if you say Toni  you and your Force are idiotic and retarded..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 30, 2008)

I respectfully request entry into the Radioactive Force, under the title 
Radioactive Prinny.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

YOU destroyed my avatar? HELL NO.
I'm soon leaving gbatemp for good, and i've been doing some clean ups lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm gonna hang around with the koreans, not like you losers lolol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, it's losing, not loosing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> YOU destroyed my avatar? HELL NO.
> I'm soon leaving gbatemp for good, and i've been doing some clean ups lately
> 
> 
> ...


Oh,  did I punch where it hurts?! In your avatar?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You shouldn't leave GBAtemp....I know, I saw some of your posts where you're not satisfied with temp, and you're saying that you're about to leave..

And  we're soooo much better than koreans, we have all........(even some koreans)..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DO I see you falling to the ground there?

@Vulpes Abnocto, of course you can join!!!!! Welcome....I'll edit the OP right away!










*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER.....WELCOME VULPES ABNOCTO!*


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, all I have to say than...is....good luck with your translations in the future..

Do you know when are you leaving?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 30, 2008)

is he/she leaving gbatemp!! 
thats means victory to us!! 
nahh j/ks
are u leaving because of beve/hexan26 and his far superior talents in hacking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Noitora (Oct 30, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> is he/she leaving gbatemp!!
> thats means victory to us!!
> nahh j/ks
> are u leaving because of beve/hexan26 and his far superior talents in hacking
> ...


I'm sure beve did some serious psychological damage to him, I'd leave after that too


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 30, 2008)

*sigh*

Well, for what it's worth, I had fun exchanging shots with you psycoblaster.  I never took any of your "attacks" personally, and I even thought a lot of them were really good.  They made me laugh, but since we were "enemies," of course I would never admit that while we were "battling."  You're a worthy opponent and I also appreciate your contributions to GBAtemp as a ROM hacker.  But if you really want to leave, that's your choice.  If you change your mind, you'll always be welcome here.  I hope we can battle again some day.  

*salutes*


----------



## Noitora (Oct 30, 2008)

Dammit we're losing another romhacker.


----------



## playallday (Oct 30, 2008)

Dammit I killed only half of you guys.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, all I have to say than...is....good luck with your translations in the future..
> 
> Do you know when are you leaving?


meh, very soon.

I'm just gonna be in the romhacking section for a little more and finally leave.

@noitora
we'll still be in contact, won't we ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, I GBAtemp is on a loss of one great member.....
I hope you'll drop in from time to time!

*salutes to the  worthy warrior

(I'm trying to keep  hacking/translations  section as much clean as I can, I hope you're enjoying it a bit more without all those requests and trash posts)


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm also sad to see psycoblaster go. I hope nothing I said made you want to leave, and I'm sorry if you took anything I said personally.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 31, 2008)

U see? Here is my evil plan.

I'm the devil. Because, I have 666 posts.
On halloween.

My radioactive demon powers are on its max now. Who should I kill?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

kill granville or toni


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

*psycoblaster*
Target locked on. Set. Fire.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> kill granville or toni


I'd rather not kill any of our ally's...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> *psycoblaster*
> Target locked on. Set. Fire.


_not enough minerals_


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Too late for witty (or rather lame) comeback psyco!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He already got you! We don't run on mineral. We run on unlimited radioactive power. Silly psyco. Minerals are for kids!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Too late for witty (or rather lame) comeback psyco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not enough vespene gas


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two words: You're desperate!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one word: fail


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I though you were leaving. I'm glad we still have a decent court jester if you stay though!)


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw i'm leaving soon. Not today though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i don't need to describe you with ANY words. any insult will be a praise for you.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

I see you try to heal...But psychological damage is to great to be overcomed!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I see you try to heal...But psychological damage is to great to be overcomed!!


but physical damage that you recieved will never be completely gone.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

What's with all the drama?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reject...

Now they're gone.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cut it out guys, stop acting childish.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Let me all play you a sad song on the worlds smallest violin.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Let me all play you a sad song on the worlds smallest violin.


Stop watching Spongebob


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm battling with psyco!!

We're not childish!

I just noted that yesterday, I damaged him so hard that he lost his forum  identity..But I see he's healing up now...........

Mei-o, is this some kind of a copycat?! Mei123


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, must be a spy! And a bad one at that!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

noitora you are nothing more than a pineapple.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> noitora you are nothing more than a pineapple.


..and you're nothing more than banana....
....
...
....
...
....
...
...
And I'm nothing more than a kiwi.......let's make a fruit salad!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO
YOU'RE A PIECE OF HAIR IN A SALAD


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be a papaya!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> noitora you are nothing more than a pineapple.


I don't like fruits.I'll be a coconut juice.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








liar.....I'm a melon then!! green from the outside....sweet from the inside!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watermelons are awesome! Can I have a piece of you?


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

I like avocados! And believe it or not, they are fruit!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Watermelons are awesome! Can I have a piece of you?


Haha...always!!


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be a blueberry, oh so dark yet so sweet, soft and filled with nutritious care...wait, WHAT!?


Noitora: Too much coconut juice will make you run to the bathroom faster than Sonic can ever hope to.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but the radioactive speed will forbid him from doing so. So zetta slow!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you are the cause of all problems.
> No he isn't......he's the part of the solution!
> 
> QUOTE(psycoblaster @ Oct 31 2008, 12:20 PM) but the radioactive speed will forbid him from doing so. So zetta slow!



No, you're wrong....it's gamma...and it's warping fast!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noitora is very smart and a teacher!! Just so you know!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Whiny whiny whiny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're SO jealous that we have Noitora that you hate his guts now!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

True that true that!!

But I don't think he hates him....psyco is just envy of us! We have really cool guys here!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> True that true that!!
> 
> But I don't think he hates him....psyco is just envy of us! We have really cool guys here!


Maybe hate was a strong word, but if he doesn't control his envy, it could become hatred!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this statement!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

He's just jealous of my sexyness.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> He's just jealous of my sexyness.


True that, true.....You radiate sexyness ever place you come to!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

can i be a pair of grapes?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Haha,  yes you can.....and we'll have to get Minox_IX as an orange!!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haha,  yes you can.....and we'll have to get Minox_IX as an orange!!


Don't you mean a lemon? He's a sour enemy!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haha,  yes you can.....and we'll have to get Minox_IX as an orange!!





wouldnt a banana be more fitting?


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Bananas are great! You can eat them and they are delicious. Or women can use them as...........never mind.

But lemons are pure evil on their own. Unless used to season food, they exist only to make you pucker.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No,  psyco is already a banana!

@granville...yeah,  that makes sense!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess I have no choice but to be the mango.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

men could also use the banana for sexual pleasure
........................................................................
lets just leave it at that


p.s.
mangoes are amazing so freakin delicious and make good songs


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Bananas may be awesome, but this is the kind that psycoblaster is:



Spoiler


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Man, that's cruel!!! But he did called me a hair in fruit salad!!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't worry Toni! I'm sure psyco will come up with an awesome insult to counter this.......NOT!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Hahahaha.....well, be sure he'll come back..he always come back!!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

hell probably complain until the posts get removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





just quickly checked ppl viewin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 incase psyco was viewin


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

*ONCE YOU VISIT GBATEMP YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

But you can get banned!!


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> *ONCE YOU VISIT THE RADIOACTIVE FORCE BLOG YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE ALIVE*


Fix'd


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks Noitora!!!!!!!


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> But you can get banned!!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> But you can get banned!!


True, but you can still visit can't you? And if your IP address changes, just sign up again. Bonemonkey could still be among us as a silent monkey ninja!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you could...but I don't believe that's the case for the BoneMonkey....He couldn't be silent and calm for that long....


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

i just noticed my warn level has not gone down since the meatspin incident of Aug 27 2008, 06:32 PM
i have been good


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

WOWOMG


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i just noticed my warn level has not gone down since the meatspin incident of Aug 27 2008, 06:32 PM
> i have been good


Mine went to 0% again yesterday


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

INIT MY L33T STATUZ HAS B33N 4SHAM3D BI THIZ MOCKERY I HATEZ THE CHAINS GANGS ITE CLAAT


from nerd to chav in 3 simple steps


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mine is still at 10%


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

do they just do it to ppl they like 
No1 Likes MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :'(


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> do they just do it to ppl they like
> No1 Likes MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :'(


Ughh, of course not maybe they'll lower yours if you contribute to the community and continue being a nice guy.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There hasn't been enough time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Noitora.....Well, you did deserve it!!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow. I'm a good boy compared to you criminals!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think I've ever gotten a warning at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(but I probably will for using too many emoticons)


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!*


*[Raven:]
Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange?

[Double p1ingpong:]
Come with us and you will see
This, our town of Halloween

[Radioactive Pumpkin Patch Chorus:]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night

[A bunch of members:]
This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick of treat till the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody scream
In this town of Halloween

[Tropicana:]
I am the one hiding under your bed
Teeth ground sharp and eyes glowing red

[CockroachMan:]
I am the one hiding under your stairs
Fingers like snakes and spiders in my hair

[Force Chorus:]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween

[Mei-o:]
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
Everybody waiting for the next surprise

[Toni:]
In this town, don't we love it now?
Everybody's waiting for the next surprise

[Force Chorus:]
Round that corner, man hiding in the trash can
Something's waiting now to pounce, and how you'll

[Frog:]
Scream! This is Halloween
Red 'n' black, slimy green

[NeSchn:]
Aren't you scared?

[TrolleyDave:]
Well, that's just fine
Say it once, say it twice
Take the chance and roll the dice
Ride with the moon in the dead of night

[Radioactive Tree:]
Everybody scream, everybody scream

[Hanged Stand-up Comedians:]
In our town of Halloween

[psycoblaster:]
I am the clown with the tear-away face
Here in a flash and gone without a trace

[wabsta:]
I am the "who" when you call, "Who's there?"
I am the wind blowing through your hair

[DarkRey:]
I am the shadow on the moon at night
Filling your dreams to the brim with fright

[Force Chorus:]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!
Halloween! Halloween!

[Younger member trio:]
Tender lumpings everywhere
Life's no fun without a good scare

[Older members:]
That's our job, but we're not mean
In our town of Halloween

[Corpse Chorus:]
In this town

[Toni:]
Don't we love it now?

[Toni with the Force Chorus:]
Everyone's waiting for the next surprise

[Force Chorus:]
Leader Toni might catch you in the back
And scream like a banshee
Make you jump out of your skin
This is Halloween, everyone scream
Won't ya please make way for a very special guy
Our man Toni is king of the Radioactive Force now

[Everyone:]
This is Halloween, this is Halloween
Halloween! Halloween! Halloween! Halloween!

[Younger member Trio:]
In this town we call home
Everyone hail to the radioactive halloween song

[Everyone:]
La la la la, Halloween! Halloween!(etc.) *


HAHAHAHAHA, THAT WOULD BE PRICELESS!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

i watched that movie yesterday


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm confused...

can we also use The nightmare before Christmas  in christmas?


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 31, 2008)

rowanchap said:
			
		

> i watched that movie yesterday
> It's awesome, one of my fave movies ever!
> 
> QUOTE(Holaitsme @ Oct 31 2008, 09:16 PM) I'm confused...
> ...


But of course, double holiday!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

its mostly halloween orientated but i did watch it last christmas


my friend was hilarious near the end of the film when he goes 
"My dearest friend, If you don't mind I'd like to join by your side"
he turned it into
"My dearest friend, If you don't mind I'd like to rape you from behind"
that memory will always stay in my head
unless i get amnesia
or die
or get eaten by a ravenous crab carrying plasma rifles shooting at pigeots with chili bombs which attack werewolves which then later turn on them then eat them


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> rowanchap said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also one of my favorites movie....

Yay! now I can use a skeleton avatar in Christmas.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

indeed you may but heres a better avvie


tramp-o-clause


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!*
> 
> 
> *[Raven:]
> ...


THIS IS PRICELESS!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 31, 2008)

you guys are rotting.
go join the x team. You guys are like R4s. outdated, with no special functions. 

R4 (*R*adioactive *FOR*ce) functionality:
-1st generation noob storage device (booting tool required) 
-Flush fitting noobs into a salad 
-Does not use MicroSD cards 
-Supports any noobs with lots of lag in game 
-Supports noobish noobs, drag and drop. Works on any Noobs. 
-Built in NoPass 
-Automatically detect noob level 
-Save directly to the R4 thread, not the onboard thread 
-Supports Noobshell and other nonbrew. Closed I/O interface 
-User friendly unskinnable interface. NO operations 
-Supports request threads and R4 clones 
-Supports shovelware game
-Supports changes of the noob level of radioactivity interface
-Everything is DIY
-Supports temporary noob -> rom hacker switch ( Noitora only )
-Kind of supports the Soft Reset (Just need to get the reset to work). 
-Toni IS an Action Replay cheat 
-noobshell 1.6 support User Reset function( Press START key back to the R4 (*r*adioactive *for*ce) menu and all members will be reseted)


hmm... and your logo also shows how your force is a clone and the members are all illegally pirated roms. (mei-o especially, he's on 4 flashcarts already)






1. just like other R4 clones, It says R4 with extra text. (look at the part I scribbled out; all extra crap)
And the text is greenish to mimic the green/blackish font of the "R4" in the official box. Good try, though. 
2. probably the logo. The main guy glows green, again for trying to mimic the effect of the official box.
3. The murdered "children"? What are the "children?" answer on # 5
5. On #5, it says "children all the same" which means something similar to "clone". Trying to hide yourself? I know it's a clone. You've left a big hint.
4. The guys in the 4th section are the "children", or you can say "clones" with your main logo trying to look like a leader.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I clearly demonstrated my power!! And  you fail  miserably!! 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Flush fitting noobs into a salad



We  actually already agreed that you're part of the salad too...which  means,  you're a noob too than!!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

I vote that we sing the Heat Miser and Snow Miser song for Christmas (starring Psycoblaster as Snow Miser and Minox as Heat Miser)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: Psycoblaster=Virtual Boy. Will induce headaches and neck pain. In some rare cases, seizures and death.


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 31, 2008)

psyco is physco!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you guys are rotting.
> go join the x team. You guys are like R4s. outdated, with no special functions.
> 
> R4 (*R*adioactive *FOR*ce) functionality:
> ...




yeah well.....
you're gay


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

I think our following shows that we are the "CycloDS" of the scene. And psyco is being pretty ironic in saying that we are a clone or something considering HE copied us. The difference between flashcards and us is that we continue to evolve so that we will never be outmoded. Psyco on the other hand is dying. Just look at the biohazards blog.


----------



## playallday (Oct 31, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> you guys are rotting.
> go join the x team. You guys are like R4s. outdated, with no special functions.


You want to join?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We're like the CycloDS!


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except we already work on DSi! (and any other game system that will ever be released)


----------



## playallday (Oct 31, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...  No you don't.


----------



## granville (Oct 31, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a joke son! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(if you've never seen this character, his name is Fog Horn Leg Horn. He's an old Looney Toons cartoon who said "it's a joke son" all the time)


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I think I clearly demonstrated my power!! And  you fail  miserably!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's "then", not "than" mr. leader


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I think our following shows that we are the "CycloDS" of the scene. And psyco is being pretty ironic in saying that we are a clone or something considering HE copied us. The difference between flashcards and us is that we continue to evolve so that we will never be outmoded. Psyco on the other hand is dying. Just look at the biohazards blog.


You're the CycloDS? hell no. You guys are an outdated team that can't update anymore. (You guys were getting worse per update)
That blog? psh 
why would you want to have a conversation in a blog if my team members can communicate with telekinetic powers?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys work on the DSi? Prove it. Put illegal ROMs in this blog and I'll check if they work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(my triple post was inspired by toni's sextuple post)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 1, 2008)

General Plutonij, this is getting ridiculous.
I say, load me into the howitzer. 

Beeg bada boom.


----------



## granville (Nov 1, 2008)

Psyco, you don't have any members to speak WITH in your mind (unless you mean yourself......poor lonely thing). And it's TELEPATHICALLY not telekinetically. Telekinetic means moving physical objects with the mind. Both of these are powers we have always been able to do, but we like to post here to let other people see what we're about. It's common courtesy to let everyone in on the fun who haven't had the privilege of joining our force yet. Sure we could invade their minds using forced telepathy, but the mind is a man or woman's final sanctuary, one that we will always respect.

And we've already established by proof that your force is a cheap clone that never updates or improves itself. No credit for you. You even stole part of our radioactivity and then betrayed us. Good thing Toni had the good sense to give you a heavily degraded form of radioactivity because he had suspicions you were not to be trusted. Your power has already left you. Ours is infinite. OUR members are constantly active every day to strengthen our force and make it much better (more for fun though as we're already unstoppable). I'm working on a new project at this very moment.

EDIT:

New project is completed! 
I present the Radioactive Chimera:


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Psyco, you don't have any members to speak WITH in your mind (unless you mean yourself......poor lonely thing). And it's TELEPATHICALLY not telekinetically. Telekinetic means moving physical objects with the mind. Both of these are powers we have always been able to do, but we like to post here to let other people see what we're about. It's common courtesy to let everyone in on the fun who haven't had the privilege of joining our force yet. Sure we could invade their minds using forced telepathy, but the mind is a man or woman's final sanctuary, one that we will always respect.
> 
> And we've already established by proof that your force is a cheap clone that never updates or improves itself. No credit for you. You even stole part of our radioactivity and then betrayed us. Good thing Toni had the good sense to give you a heavily degraded form of radioactivity because he had suspicions you were not to be trusted. Your power has already left you. Ours is infinite. OUR members are constantly active every day to strengthen our force and make it much better (more for fun though as we're already unstoppable). I'm working on a new project at this very moment.
> 
> ...


hoooly shit, nice Radioactive Chimera, I can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Psyco, you don't have any members to speak WITH in your mind (unless you mean yourself......poor lonely thing).
> *jelousy*
> And it's TELEPATHICALLY not telekinetically. Telekinetic means moving physical objects with the mind. Both of these are powers we have always been able to do,
> *That's my bad :3*
> ...




hmmmmmmm... andy park 10/11/05. Now you are a pirate?


----------



## granville (Nov 1, 2008)

Your force is dead.

You have barely any members (and most of the ones you claim to have are either non-existent or really on our side), no projects, and no powers.

You hate radioactivity because you are jealous. Your little "biohazard force" attempted to copy us. It failed. You made an alliance with us and then declared war against us. You failed. You are the little villager who throws rocks because he has no weapons. *Going by your logic of radioactive hate, you must hate yourself since you are made of it!*

What sort of radioactivity are you smoking??? We're self-sustaining, made of pure energy that cannot be destroyed (even if you found out how to destroy energy, which you didn't), and we don't give off waste. Your technology is truly pathetic if you though we are made of "unstable" elements. We would never accept unstable elements into our force.

As for updating, the proof is in the radioactive pudding. *We update EVERY day and keep active throughout that day, fact not opinion.* I feel like dedicating the "if I only had a brain" song to you.

*And we are proud to share our identity with others because we aren't cowards.*

Jealousy indicates something I'd want but don't have. I don't want to be alone, powerless, or a sad ripoff. And since I'm not, I'm very content.

But it's all ok, Psyco! You're a very fun court jester for all of us to enjoy! I'm going to miss you. 



Spoiler



(and apart from the fake hate in this thread, I mean it truly as you are a good hacker and a cool guy.)



And the next project-
Radioactive Cerberus:


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

yooz are verry botherrin to me
noitoraa madee me tranzlate crstltile2


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> yooz are verry botherrin to me
> noitoraa madee me tranzlate crstltile2








 *yay*


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

About half translated.
I've skipped some descriptions, because nobody reads them anyways.
Some of the lines are like in this file 3 times.

A3=\n모드읽기\n영사모드\n영사읽기
A5=행렬:%dX%d=%d 크기:%d/%Xh
A8=일치하는 데이터를 찾지 못했습니다！
A9=%d항을 대체 하였습니다！
AA=번호          주소        크기（십진수）
AB=검색 결과가 9999개가 넘습니다，강제종료 합니다！
AC=%d 개의 검색결과가 있습니다.
AD=바로 여시겠습니까？
AF=모든문서(*.*)*.*
B1=파일명\n번호\n어드레스\n\n서브파일 정보\n파일설명
B2=정확한 코드
B3=코드가 틀립니다！\n수정 합니까？\n\t이전값:\t정확한값:\n보호영역:\t%04X\t%04X\n　상표:\t%04X\t%04X\n파일선두:\t%

04X\t%04X\n　아이콘:\t%04X\t%04X
B4=포인터\n주소\n길이\n문서
B5=문서 검색 중...
BA=문서파일(*.txt)*.txt
BE=포인터 검색중...
BF=LZ77 압축 검색중...
C0=정의된 문자열을 발견했습니다！이후에 다시 확인하시겠습니까？
C1=정의된 문자열을 발견시\n번호로부터 자동으로 정의를 처리합니까？
C2=내보낼 정의를 선택한 후 실행하세요！
C3=불러올 정의를 선택한 후 실행하세요！
C4=실행 후 취소할 수 없습니다！\n불러옵니까？
C5=새로운 코드가 생성되었습니다. 번호표시를 추가하시겠습니까？
C8=\t - 코드페이지 %d
CA=이 파일중 몇개의 Unicode문자는 저장이 안됩니다.\n저장 옵션에 Unicode를 사용하거나\n문서에 대응하는 코드를 사용해주세요！
CC=파일이 너무큽니다！새로운 위치를 입력하세요(&V)：\n이전 위치 자료를 옮겨둔 후 \nROM을 새로 만드는것을 추천합니다.
CD=이미 %s이\n파일에 존재합니다.（교체）！\n새로운 값을 입력하시겠습니까？
D0=%d의 조건에 맞는 항목을 찾습니다.
D1=9999개 이상의 항목을 검색하였습니다！\n강제중단 합니다！
D2=파일 데이터가 너무 커서\n커서위치까지 입력될수 없습니다！
D3=파일이 외부에서 변경되었습니까？
D4=주소\n길이\n값（파일1）\n값（파일2）
D5=파일의 크기가 틀립니다！\n최소크기의 파일과 비교하시겠습니까？
D6=동일한 파일입니다！！！\n의미가 없습니다！！！
D7=파일 비교중...
D9=파일선두
DA=어드레스\n사용자 테이블
DB=자동숨김\n자동숨김
E4=헥사코드\nARM9:ARM명령\nARM9:THUMB명령\nARM7:ARM명령\nARM7:THUMB명령
E5=기본
E6=잘못된 명령！
E8=NDS파일이 너무큽니다.불러오지 못합니다！
E9=소리파일\n절대경로\n상대경로\n크기\n목록정보
EA=검색할 문자를 입력하세요\n“*、?”등의 와일드카드 지원）：
EB=%d개의 항목이 검색되었습니다.\n총 %d 자
EC=어떤 행의 코드를 가져옵니까？
ED="구조변경 "
EE=새로운 크기를 입력하세요.\n문서를 넣을수 없어서 이동한다면.
EF="정위치 "
F0=특정 키워드를 포함하는 파일을 내보냅니다.
F1=샘플링 율을 입력해 주세요.
F3=<CWDH 캐릭터수:%d WDH[0]:%02X-%02X-%02X 3바이트 씩의 데이터:0x10+Index*3>
F5=<CGLP Tile넓이:%dx%d 크기:%d 갯수:%d(%d)>
F6=새도구
F7=실행파일(*.exe)*.exe모든파일(*.*)*.*
F8=최대 32개까지 추가 가능합니다！\n도구를 더 추가하시려면，이전 목록중 한개를 삭제하세요。
F9=강제 중단합니다！\n조작이 완료되지 않았습니다.
FA=강제 중단합니다！\n저장이 완료되지 않았습니다.
FB=외부 도구 툴바
FC=포멧:\n8x8\n8,8
FE=메모리에 데이터 기록을 실패하였습니다.외부프로그램에서 사용중 인것 같습니다！
FF=DS 에뮬레이터 메인 메모리
100=치우침\n십진수\n십육진수
101=새로운 값을 입력하세요:\n기본 10진수, 접두사 “0x”는 16진수로 판단.
102=치트 추카 EC코드\n헥사 주소:16진수\n000000:11 / 000000:4444 / 000000:88888888
103=에뮬레이터 메뉴에 간체를 표시합니까？\n만약 기계에 간체가 표시되지 않는다면...
104=<<에뮬레이터를 구동 시킨 후，ROM을 기록해야 에뮬레이터의 메모리에 들어갈수 있습니다.>>
108=%s의 형태를 알수없음.\n%s 파일정보(&S)...\tF2
109=파일명\n절대위치\n상대위치\n크기
10A=파일명\n번호\n절대위치\n상대위치\n크기
10B=알수없는 파일형식 이므로\n테이블에 기록할 수 없습니다.\n원본파일보다 클수없습니다！
3EE=폰트색을 선택하세요.
3EF=배경색을 선택하세요.
3F0=그림자/색을 선택
43C=동시에 여러항목을 입력시 “,”로 구분합니다.
486=CPU:  입구부호  RAM입구  RAM복사 크기\r\nARM9:%08X %08X %08X %08X\r\nARM7:%08X %08X %08X %08X\r\n로딩 프로세서:复制"크

기"바이트"입구코드"형"RAM복사"\r\nPC=RAM入口
7F30=반드시 Tile형식이어야 합니다.선택된 영역의 Tile을 확장합니다.
8004=Ctrl+Shift+W: 상위메뉴 Ctrl+W: 하위메뉴; Tab/더블클릭: TileEditor\nTileView
8005=Ctrl+Shift+W: 상위메뉴 Ctrl+W: 하위메뉴; Ctrl+H\nHexEditor
8006=Ctrl+Shift+W: 상위메뉴 Ctrl+W: 하위메뉴\nAsmView
8007=Ctrl+Shift+W: 상위메뉴 Ctrl+W: 하위메뉴 Tab/Esc: TileView\nTileEditor
8008=Ctrl+Shift+W: 상위메뉴 Ctrl+W: 하위메뉴\nScriptView
800C=격자 표시 유무설정; Shift+G\n격자
800D=색 맞추기、팔레트 파일을 불러옵니다.색 선택\n팔레트
801B=내보내기\n내보내기
8024=가져오기（만약 잘못 입력되면 Ctrl키를 눌러주세요.）\n가져오기
803A=Tile크기를 자동으로 화면에 맞춥니다.; 열:Shift+좌,우 행:Shift+상,하
803B=테이블 파일을 기록합니다.(Ansi/Unicode 문서를 자동 식별합니다.); Ctrl+T\n테이블 가져오기
8060=컨트롤형식:>컨트롤길이,컨트롤 길이는 길이가 0일때 제어를 종료합니다.
8066=2바이트 정렬\n2바이트 정렬
8067=4바이트 정렬\n4바이트 정렬
8069=DATA를 색상으로 표시\n색상표시
806D=2진법으로 설치\n바이너리 화
8070=상위 바이트와 하위 바이트 위치를 바꿉니다.\n코드반전
8083=선택된 영역의 데이터를 팔레트로 변환합니다.（색상수는 정렬방식에 기여합니다.）\nDATA -> 팔레트 변환
8084=선택된 위치에 현재 팔레트를 데이터화 시킵니다.（색상수는 정렬 방식에 기여합니다.더블클릭으로 색상을 변경 할 수 있습니다.）\n팔레

트 -> DATA 변환
8085=선택된 영역에 불러온 문서를 붙여넣습니다.
80A2=NDS파일의 정보를 봅니다.\nNDS파일
80AE=ROM내부의 대사를 검색합니다.\n대사검색
80AF=지정된 크기의 대사를 검색합니다，또한 포인터가 존재하는 문서를 Script 목록에 저장합니다.
80B4=포인터검색（ROM용량이 크면 속도가 느려질수 있습니다.）\n포인터검색
80B7=주소가 없는 포인터를 삭제합니다.
80C0=이전에 저장한 파일을 엽니다.（적당한 코드형을 선택하세요）
80C2=포인터가 없는 항목을 검사합니다.
80C4=문장의 길이가 홀수인 항목을 검사합니다.
80C6=문장의 길이가 짝수인 항목을 검사합니다.
80C8=문장의 최소 길이 항목을 검사합니다.
80CA=문장의 최대 길이 항목을 검사합니다.
80CC=문장의 주소가 홀수인 항목을 검사합니다.
80CE=문장의 주소가 짝수인 항목을 검사합니다.
80D0=오류문자를 검색합니다.（조금 부정확）
80D2=문서내부의 특정문자를 포함하는 항목을 검사합니다.（문자는 테투리가 표시됩니다）
80D4=선택된 항목을 반전선택 합니다.
80D8=보유한 항목을 검사합니다
80DA=보유한 항목의 검사를 취소합니다
810D=2개의 문서의 차이를 바이너리로 검색합니다.
8114=정상적인 종료코드로 끝난 문서만 검색합니다.（기초시계만 효과적으로 사용；정의：>Ctrl,0）\n컨트롤끝에
8117=문서에 존재하는 캐릭터 파일이 생성된 통계를 냅니다.
8119=문서의 코드를 변경합니다.
815F=실행 취소한 명령을 다시 실행합니다.\n복구
8172=파일내부의 서브 파일들을 검색합니다.
81C7=외부 툴바를 표시하거나 숨김니다.\n외부도구 틀 잘라내기
81DB=외부 프로그램의 메모리 데이터를 갱신합니다.
81EB=NFTR글꼴 문서를 CMAP구조에 맞는 부호표 파일로 변환 합니다.
8207=속성윈도우를 표시하거나 숨김니다.\n속성창 잘라내기
8217=DS 펌웨어에 사용자 정보를 설정합니다.
E001=http://www.angeleden.net [시스템 리소스 사용률：%dKb]
8221=Tile오른쪽 아래에 Tile번호를 표시합니다.
95=초기검색어를 입력하세요：
96=최대 %개의 파일을 엽니다！
99=압축하는중...
9E=LZ77 파일(*.lz77)*.lz77Yaz0 파일(*.yaz0)*.yaz0
9F=Tile 공간이 MAP데이터를 수정하는것 같이 할당합니까？\n충분한 공간이 있어야 합니다.아니면 MAP이 관장하는 TILE 주소를 직접 입력하여야 

합니다.\n（불러올때 문제가 발생할 수 있습니다.）
A0=Tile공간 재설정\n주소:%08X-%08X\n크기:%d字节(%d개 Tile)
110=불러오는중...
A4=내보낼 타일의 범위와 파일 이름을 입력해 주세요：\n형식：시작번호,종료번호,[접두사]<%d>[접미사]<.bmp>\n[] 선택입력 <> 필수입력
8227=1대1 타일을 단독 비트맵 파일로 내보냈습니다.
A6=화소의 고유 Alpha블렌딩 정보를 보류하시겠습니까？
AE=적=%03d,녹=%03d,쪽=%03d,Alpha블렌딩=%03d
97=지원하는 그림 파일
B0=CrystalTile 파일 정보 수집(*.ctf)*.ctf
B6=收藏夹项目超过1000个！
B7=解压失败！

;Menu

[MENU145]
804C=문자(&T)
804E=배경(&B)
8050=음영(&S)
8131=TLP
8132=조합
8133=회색계열
8134=회색계열2
8163=ARM9:ARM명령
8164=ARM9:THUMB명령
8165=ARM7:ARM명령
8166=ARM7:THUMB명령
8093=내보내기(&E)
8094=가져오기(&I)
8159=MAP 보기 (&M)
821B=식별불가
81CF=NTFR 폰트 정보 불러오기(&L)
81D0=NTFR 폰트 정보 변경(&C)
8211=게임 아이콘 보기(&G)
8213=아이콘 팔레트 갱신(&P)
8098=타이틀 정보(&T)
822B=압축해제(&U)...
822D=압축(&C)...


[MENU129]
E101=열기(&O)\tCtrl+O
90A9=<<NODS>>
MENU129D797=DS 에뮬레이터에서(&D)...
E102=닫기(&C)
E103=저장(&S)\tCtrl+S
E104=다른 이름으로 저장(&A)
E110=최근 문서
E141=끝내기(&X)\tAlt+F4
MENU12965EA=파일(&F)
E12B=실행 취소(&U)\tCtrl+Z
815F=반복(&R)
E123=잘라내기(&T)\tCtrl+X
E122=복사(&C)\tCtrl+C
E125=붙여넣기(&P)\tCtrl+V
E12A=모두선택(&A)\tCtrl+A
8C=이동(&G)\tCtrl+G
801B=이미지 내보내기(&E)\tCtrl+E
8024=이미지 가져오기(&I)\tCtrl+I
803B=폰트 삽입(&T)\tCtrl+T
A0=폰트 설정(&F)...
81DB=메모리 스냅샷 새로 고침(&N)
MENU1298A4E=편집(&E)
E800=기본 툴바(&T)
8207=특성창(&O)
81C7=외부 툴바(&E)
E801=상태바(&S)
8004=타일뷰어(&I)\tF5
8005=헥스에디터(&H)\tF6
8006=ASM 뷰어(&A)\tF7
8007=타일편집기(&L)\tF8
8008=텍스트 검색(&S)\tF9
800C=격자(&G)\tShift+G
8221=Tile 일렬번호 표시(&N)
803A=타일 크기 창에 맞추기 (&L)
8138=Wannya
8139=White
813A=black
813B=Box
MENU129AC6F=무늬(&B)
MENU1292051=보기(&V)
808C=LZ77 데이터 압축(&C)
810D=문서 비교 (&O)
7F30=<<확장이 불가능한 문서>> 
MENU12967B0=타일 처리 확장(&E)
80A2=NDS 파일 시스템 정보(&I)\tCtrl+N
8217=DS 펌웨어 사용자 설정(&D)
8119=텍스트 코드 변환(&S)
81EB=TBL -> CMAP 변환(&P)
9088=외부 도구(&E)...
MENU1292799=도구(&T)
84D0=추가/정리 <책갈피>(&A)...\tCtrl+Q
MENU1299A7=책갈피(&C)
E130=새창(&N)
E132=계단식 배열(&C)
E133=가로 바둑판식 배열(&T)
E134=세로 바둑판식 배열(&V)
E131=순차 배열(&A)
8185=속성\tAlt+Enter
8186=팔레트(&P)\tCtrl+P
8187=기본 설정으로(&D)\tF1
MENU129A7CE=창(&W)
E140=CrystalTile2에 대하여(&A)...
MENU129C506=도움(&H)
8227=1대1 내보내기(&O)...

[MENU211]
E101=열기(&O)\tCtrl+O
90A9=<<NODS>>
MENU211D797=DS 에뮬레이터에서(&D)...
E102=닫기(&C)
E103=저장(&S)\tCtrl+S
E104=다른 이름으로 저장(&A)
E110=최근 문서
E141=끝내기(&X)\tAlt+F4
MENU21165EA=파일(&F)
E12B=실행 취소(&U)\tCtrl+Z
815F=반복(&R)
E122=복사(&C)\tCtrl+C
E125=붙여넣기(&P)\tCtrl+V
801B=이미지 내보내기(&E)\tCtrl+E
8024=이미지 가져오기(&I)\tCtrl+I
8083=DATA -> 팔레트 변환(&P)
8084=팔레트 -> DATA 변환(&D)
81DB=메모리 스냅샷 새로 고침(&N)
MENU2118A4E=편집(&E)
8078=찾기(&F)...\tCtrl+F
807F=다음찾기(&N)\tF3
807A=복구(&R)...\tCtrl+R
8C=이동(&G)\tCtrl+G
8190=ARM&9 포인터
8191=ARM&7 포인터
80E0=연관검색(&E)...
8088=LZ77압축 검색(&L)...
MENU21142C9=검색(&S)
8060=TBL 선택(&S)...
A6=TBL 사용...(&T)\tCtrl+T
816F=기본정의 코드 사용(&C)
8070=코드변환(&S)
258=시스템 기본설정(&D)
MENU211C36A=코드(&E)
81C8=폰트 설정(&F)...
MENU2119E93=TBL (&T)
E800=기본 툴바(&T)
8207=특성창(&O)
81C7=외부 툴바(&E)
E801=상태바(&S)
8004=타일뷰어(&I)\tF5
8005=헥스에디터(&H)\tF6
8006=ASM 뷰어(&A)\tF7
8007=타일편집기(&L)\tF8
8008=텍스트 검색(&S)\tF9
8066=2바이트씩 정렬(&2)
8067=4바이트씩 정렬(&4)
8069=색상 문자(&C)
8138=Wannya
8139=White
813A=black
813B=Box
MENU211AC6F=무늬(&S)
MENU2112051=보기(&V)
810D=문서 비교 (&O)
808A=LZ77 압축 해제(&U)
808C=LZ77 데이터 압축(&C)
80A2=NDS 파일 시스템 정보(&I)\tCtrl+N
8217=DS 펌웨어 사용자 설정(&D)
8119=텍스트 코드 변환(&S)
81EB=TBL -> CMAP 변환(&P)
81E0=치트 검색(&F)
8215=CRC16 연산 (&1)
9088=외부 도구(&E)...
MENU2112799=도구(&T)
84D0=추가/정리 <책갈피>(&A)...\tCtrl+Q
MENU2119A7=책갈피(&A)
E130=새창(&N)
E132=계단식 배열(&C)
E133=가로 바둑판식 배열(&T)
E134=세로 바둑판식 배열(&V)
E131=순차 배열(&A)
8185=속성\tAlt+Enter
8186=팔레트(&P)\tCtrl+P
8187=기본 설정으로(&D)\tF1
MENU211A7CE=창(&W)
E140=CrystalTile2에 대하여(&A)...
MENU211C506=도움(&H)

[MENU230]
E101=열기(&O)\tCtrl+O
90A9=<<NODS>>
MENU230D797=DS 에뮬레이터에서(&D)...
E102=닫기(&C)
E103=저장(&S)\tCtrl+S
E104=다른 이름으로 저장(&A)
E110=최근 문서
E141=끝내기(&X)\tAlt+F4
MENU23065EA=파일(&F)
E12B=실행 취소(&U)\tCtrl+Z
815F=반복(&R)
801B=이미지 내보내기(&E)\tCtrl+E
8024=이미지 가져오기(&I)\tCtrl+I
81DB=메모리 스냅샷 새로 고침(&N)
MENU2308A4E=편집(&E)
8C=이동(&G)\tCtrl+G
8190=ARM&9 포인터
8191=ARM&7 포인터
8193=추적(&F)\tAlt+오른쪽 커서
8195=추적 취소(&U)\tAlt+왼쪽 커서
MENU23042C9=검색(&S)
E800=기본 툴바(&T)
8207=특성창(&O)
81C7=외부 툴바(&E)
E801=상태바(&S)
8004=타일뷰어(&I)\tF5
8005=헥스에디터(&H)\tF6
8006=ASM 뷰어(&A)\tF7
8007=타일편집기(&L)\tF8
8008=텍스트 검색(&S)\tF9
8138=Wannya
8139=White
813A=black
813B=Box
MENU230AC6F=무늬(&S)
MENU2302051=보기(&V)
808C=LZ77 데이터 압축(&C)
810D=문서 비교 (&O)
80A2=NDS 파일 시스템 정보(&I)\tCtrl+N
8217=DS 펌웨어 사용자 설정(&D)
8119=텍스트 코드 변환(&S)
81EB=TBL -> CMAP 변환(&P)
81E0=치트 검색(&F)
9088=외부 도구(&E)...
MENU2302799=도구(&T)
84D0=추가/정리 <책갈피>(&A)...\tCtrl+Q
MENU2309A7=책갈피(&A)
E130=새창(&N)
E132=계단식 배열(&C)
E133=가로 바둑판식 배열(&T)
E134=세로 바둑판식 배열(&V)
E131=순차 배열(&A)
8185=속성\tAlt+Enter
8186=팔레트(&P)\tCtrl+P
8187=기본 설정으로(&D)\tF1
MENU230A7CE=창(&W)
E140=CrystalTile2에 대하여(&A)...
MENU230C506=도움(&H)

[MENU212]
E101=열기(&O)\tCtrl+O
90A9=<<NODS>>
MENU212D797=DS 에뮬레이터에서(&D)...
E102=닫기(&C)
E103=저장(&S)\tCtrl+S
E104=다른 이름으로 저장(&A)
E110=최근 문서
E141=끝내기(&X)\tAlt+F4
MENU21265EA=파일(&F)
E12B=실행 취소(&U)\tCtrl+Z
815F=반복(&R)
8C=이동(&G)\tCtrl+G
8032=문서삽입(&E)\tCtrl+E
803B=폰트 삽입(&T)\tCtrl+T
81DB=메모리 스냅샷 새로 고침(&N)
MENU2128A4E=편집(&E)
E800=기본 툴바(&T)
8207=특성창(&O)
81C7=외부 툴바(&E)
E801=상태바(&S)
8004=타일뷰어(&I)\tF5
8005=헥스에디터(&H)\tF6
8006=ASM 뷰어(&A)\tF7
8007=타일편집기(&L)\tF8
8008=텍스트 검색(&S)\tF9
800C=격자(&G)\tShift+G
8138=Wannya
8139=White
813A=black
813B=Box
MENU212AC6F=무늬(&S)
MENU2122051=보기(&V)
808C=LZ77 데이터 압축(&C)
810D=문서 비교 (&O)
80A2=NDS 파일 시스템 정보(&I)\tCtrl+N
8217=DS 펌웨어 사용자 설정(&D)
8119=텍스트 코드 변환(&S)
81EB=TBL -> CMAP 변환(&P)
9088=외부 도구(&E)...
MENU2122799=도구(&T)
84D0=추가/정리 <책갈피>(&A)...\tCtrl+Q
MENU2129A7=책갈피(&A)
E130=새창(&N)
E132=계단식 배열(&C)
E133=가로 바둑판식 배열(&T)
E134=세로 바둑판식 배열(&V)
E131=순차 배열(&A)
8185=속성\tAlt+Enter
8186=팔레트(&P)\tCtrl+P
8187=기본 설정으로(&D)\tF1
MENU212A7CE=창(&W)
E140=CrystalTile2에 대하여(&A)...
MENU212C506=도움(&H)

[MENU213]
E101=열기(&O)\tCtrl+O
90A9=<<NODS>>
MENU213D797=DS 에뮬레이터에서(&D)...
E102=닫기(&C)
E103=저장(&S)\tCtrl+S
E104=다른 이름으로 저장(&A)
E110=최근 문서
E141=끝내기(&X)\tAlt+F4
MENU21365EA=파일(&F)
E122=복사(&C)\tCtrl+C
80B5=선택 프로젝트 삭제(&D)\tDel
80B7=선택 프로젝트 제외 삭제(&V)
E12A=모두선택(&A)\tCtrl+A
81E2=새로운 형태 추출(&X)...
801B=이미지 내보내기(&E)\tCtrl+E
8024=이미지 가져오기(&I)\tCtrl+I
80C0=문서열기(&O)...\tAlt+O
MENU2138A4E=편집(&E)
80C2=무효포인터(&P)
80C4=짝수길이의 문서(&S)
80C6=홀수길이의 문서(&D)
80C8=최소길이 보다 짧은 문서(&L)
80CA=최대길이 보다 긴 문서(&H)
80CC=홀수 번지열의 문서(&A)
80CE=짝수 번지열의 문서(&O)
80D0=빠른 문법 검사(&T)
80D2=특정 문자 포함(&W)
80D4=반전선택(&U)
80D8=프로젝트 검색(&C)
80DA=검색 취소(&N)
80DC=검색된 프로젝트 삭제(&R)
80DE=검색된 프로젝트 추출(&E)
MENU213A1BF=검열(&I)
80AE=대사검색(&S)
80AF=폴더 전체검색(&F)...
80B9=2바이트 정렬(&A)
80BD=2바이트 문자(&W)
8114=종료코드 제어(&E)
80B4=포인터 검색(&P)
C7=프로젝트 검색(&F)\tCtrl+F
E124=하위검색(&N)\tF3
MENU21342C9=검색(&S)
8060=TBL 선택(&S)...
A6=TBL 사용...(&T)\tCtrl+T
816F=기본정의 코드 사용(&C)
8070=코드변환(&S)
258=시스템 기본설정(&D)
MENU213C36A=코드(&E)
8117=통계(&O)...
MENU2139E93=TBL (&T)
E800=기본 툴바(&T)
8207=특성창(&O)
81C7=외부 툴바(&E)
E801=상태바(&S)
8004=타일뷰어(&I)\tF5
8005=헥스에디터(&H)\tF6
8006=ASM 뷰어(&A)\tF7
8007=타일편집기(&L)\tF8
8008=텍스트 검색(&S)\tF9
MENU2132051=보기(&V)
808C=LZ77 데이터 압축(&C)
810D=문서 비교 (&O)
80A2=NDS 파일 시스템 정보(&I)\tCtrl+N
8217=DS 펌웨어 사용자 설정(&D)
8119=텍스트 코드 변환(&S)
81EB=TBL -> CMAP 변환(&P)
9088=외부 도구(&E)...
MENU2132799=도구(&T)
E130=새창(&N)
E132=계단식 배열(&C)
E133=가로 바둑판식 배열(&T)
E134=세로 바둑판식 배열(&V)
E131=순차 배열(&A)
8185=속성\tAlt+Enter
8186=팔레트(&P)\tCtrl+P
8187=기본 설정으로(&D)\tF1
MENU213A7CE=창(&W)
E140=CrystalTile2에 대하여(&A)...
MENU213C506=도움(&H)
80B0=BMG파일대사 검색(&B)


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 1, 2008)

Hmmm, I thought everyone had their personal spaces? Don't you have one? I could sell you one but it won't be cheap!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Korean stuff


use this for the duplicates: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Translation_memory


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 This could have done 50% of the work for me. Thanks for telling me NOW.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to help you, I need the translation of crystaltile 2 too


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get this program 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think By hand will be faster than trying to figure this out


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> Can I join this? Or is it 'Special People Only' (eg: Coders etc.)?







Nah, it's not for "Special people only"....you're added!! Feel ticklish much?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE TWO NEW MEMBERS DieForIt and xcdjy!!!*

Welcome soldiers


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Toni Plutonij


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't mention it! YOu're very welcome...all  I need now is your title! Just pick something, I'll update the OP when you choose it!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Thanks Toni Plutonij


You're with us now bwahahaaha


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 1, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that, true.....We're all in  it together!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 1, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kinda, they become special after joining.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

Die For The Radioactive Force


----------



## Noitora (Nov 1, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Die For The Radioactive Force


By the time you join us you become immortal and more importantly radioactive.


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 2, 2008)

can i join? i'll be the "motherload of radioactive waste"


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Die For The Radioactive Force
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can,  I'll add you right up!! 
Welcome to the Force soldier!!


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 2, 2008)

yays.

erm, how does one change what it says below their name and ava?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 2, 2008)

After you get 500 posts, you get the option  to change it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You're half-way there!!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

Hai, i herd u guiz hav kookees
I can haz sum?


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Can I join as a double agent?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Hai, i herd u guiz hav kookees
> I can haz sum?
> Only if you join!!
> Than you can get the whole box of cookies!!!
> ...


Haha, and than try to kill us within our Force....

Hell no!! Once standup comedy/enemy......allways standup comedy/enemy!!!!!


----------



## playallday (Nov 3, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol

Once a Radioactive Force killer, "al*l*ways" a Radioactive Force killer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  (I'm mocking you if you didn't know.)


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

toni's spelling errors are common. I think I've fixed his errors 3 times already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's reason 2 why this force fails.

Hey toni, can I join as "Toni's Boss"?


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> toni's spelling errors are common. I think I've fixed his errors 3 times already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> toni's spelling errors are common. I think I've fixed his errors 3 times already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


granville p0wned you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I already stated.....My English isn't perfect, because I'm not an English born person!

And  psyco! You can join as "Tonis little pet friend!"


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

did I ever say I was perfect?
well english isn't perfect for me too, because this is now my 2rd year learning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (just few more months and it will be 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Hm I'll join as "Toni's supervisor".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> did I ever say I was perfect?


Again,  you didn't capitalize the first letter of the sentence, and if you read my post,  you'll see that I didn't imply antything about you being perfect! I was merely stating, that _my_ English isn't perfect!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> lol



That's not a sentence, psycoblaster. And you can join as Toni's dancing slave-girl.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not like one of you. You guys are trying to be too formal, Toni's spellings sucks, and you guys still call yourself perfect.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'm not like one of you. You guys are trying to be too formal, Toni's *spellings* sucks, and you guys still call *yourself* perfect.


Criticizing Toni's spelling reminds me of the saying "pot calling the kettle black". If you are going to criticize someone's spelling, at least get your own sentences right. And I bolded another two spelling mistakes. Should be SPELLING and YOURSELVES.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

that's not a spelling mistake. get it right.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha psyco!! i think you're failing.....and I don't think my spelling sucks, but I do agree it's not perfect...

The main point is that you all understand what am I talking about! and you do from what I see......
Don't criticize someone on something that you're doing too!!

And those are grammar mistakes!!


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> *t*hat's not a spelling mistake. *g*et it right.


It was a spelling mistake. It should read either:

"Toni's spelling sucks"
or
"Toni's spellings suck" (which doesn't sound right to the ear either)

The other mistake was obvious and I need not point it out. And once again, you didn't capitalize your sentences.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> And those are grammar mistakes!!


Exactly, granville.

(Oh, by the way, don't they call it "grammatical" mistake/error, not grammar mistake/error?)


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the spelling is 100% correct. Go to a spell checker and type in "spelling."
A spelling error is something like
somthing instead of something,
or sentenses instead of sentences.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I can tell you that you're obviously making mistakes yourself....so it's kinda hypocritical to call me out for mine!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

I never said I was perfect. But you guys did.
So you guys are liars. 
Losers.
The big L's.
Try rubbing your 2 IQ points together and see if you can start a fire.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that WAS my mistake. It was a grammar error. Albeit one linked to the proper spelling of the word. The word "spellings" is a correct way to spell that word (under certain and special circumstances), but not when placed in that part of the sentence. So it is both a spelling mistake AND a grammar mistake.

And you don't have a say in the matter since you criticized someone on the way they write with spelling and grammar errors of your own. It's simply the pot calling the kettle black. It doesn't matter whether you said you're perfect or not. You still criticized someone over something that you do yourself. Squirm all you want.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I never said I was perfect. But you guys did.
> So you guys are liars.
> Losers.
> The big L's.
> Try rubbing your 2 IQ points together and see if you can start a fire.


I am perfect, but not with English language....point me to the post where I said that?!

And from what I remember...you have quite big history of lying.....you know!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When has that been a rule?
NEVER.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hasn't ever been a rule. It's just something people won't take you seriously over. It simply makes you a hypocrite and makes you look stupid.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Granville-


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's how perfect we are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Direct quotes from this blog.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Granville-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet, we didn't mention which parts of ourselves are perfect. So the joke's on you. If you think you can destroy our force by criticizing our writing, knock yourself out!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Once a Radioactive Force killer, "al*l*ways" a Radioactive Force killer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toni is Croatian and obviously English is not his native language, where do you think mocking someone will take you? after all I doubt you know any other languages than English.

You guys should stop messing with Toni, the fact that he doesn't make fun of you doesn't mean he's stupid, he just doesn't want to fall down at your level, you should at least respect him.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what you call a grammatical error.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why so srs


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You actually, are completely right!! And I'm really not a person who mocks others! I always say, it speaks more of them, then me..
If psyco or playallday or anybody has problems with my spelling, it's their problem, not mine.....Staff of GBAtemp thought that my english is good enough to become a mod.....I think that means something! ha!


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's what you call a grammatical error.
> 
> Nothing in that sentence is incorrect. I'm sorry.
> 
> QUOTEwhy so srs



Well basically, you got off on a completely unrelated and pretty pathetic subject: proper grammar and spelling. It used to be about making radioactive warfare, but you turned it into pussy-time school. Pretty lame.

All in all, no one really cares what you think about our English speaking skills. Toni would never have become a mod if little crap mattered. He's a good leader and we don't care about his little mistakes. Indeed, you seem to be desperate to find something to complain about.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

@toni
Now calling me a psycho is something really serious.
Is that some kind of racial discrimination?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nothing in that sentence is incorrect. I'm sorry.
> I wasn't talking about your sentence, but
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, you are getting to serious there. Playallday was the one who pointed out the "allways" so I just wanted to continue it. And YOU guys are the ones that are taking it seriously.


----------



## playallday (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh but it was all in fun (the mocking I mean, not being a mod)!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what I mean.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni,
You are a stud! And I love it!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

"The rule of grammar"
Isn't, the ruleS or grammar state the correct one?


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Woah, you are getting to serious there. Playallday was the one who pointed out they "allways" so I just wanted to continue it. And YOU guys are the ones that are taking it seriously.



In that case, it was my mistake. I didn't notice playallday and I thought you were the one who started the whole thing. You chose to escalate it though.

I mean, it's somewhat fun to point out grammar or spelling mistakes for some people, but it's getting old. Go ahead though if you think you can destroy our force by criticizing our writing!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Isn't that admitting Toni is your superior?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the heck are you guys using my translation for?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I mean, it's somewhat fun to point out grammar or spelling mistakes for some people, but it's getting old. *Go ahead though if you think you can destroy our force by criticizing our writing!*


WOW....this is such a great sentence!!!!
Yeah, I agree, let them crush us on the writing possibilities!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look!




The bottommost!
It's MY translation XD XD XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> *Hey toni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command!!!!


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, I'm all for diplomacy (pen is mightier than sword), but that only works to AVOID conflict, something psycoblaster is clearly averse to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Toni, I'm also all for getting along with psycoblaster. But I suggest you be cautious about letting him serve us. You know what happened last time we were allies.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. I can destroy your force anytime I want. I just don't choose to. (I need something to play with until I really feel like you guys are weaker than zerglings)

Even the X-TEAM looks tougher than you guys 

2. No, I wanted to see Toni's limitations


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see how you'd pull the Japanese>Korean translation without any Knowledge of Japanese.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had no translation, I wouldn't have even started a translation.


look, this is the beauty of crystalscript.






and it's gui


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha, psyco, see that what Noitora did?! haha

And, I see no limitations within me, whatsoever! You did get moderated!! haha


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laughed hard at that one


----------



## xalphax (Nov 4, 2008)

it has "fake" written all over it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is true. He did wrote it, and I couldn't believe it either!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni is 5 times more powerful then anybody else!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> look, this is the beauty of crystalscript.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me see how you will do with the pointers.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry for everything I did so far....It was all because playallday made me to, he did some mean things to me..I really want to help you guys to dominate the World..
> 
> I like you Toni Plutonij, I like you soooo much


Dude, chill out!! I mean, I appreciate it, but it's kinda creepy!!
haha, sorry, I couldn't help myself..

I'm guessing you're changing your mind on everything then? Care to join psycoblaster?!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not weird, you'll learn someday and I bet his making fun of you again.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont fall for it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Haha, I'm  waiting for his reply!


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Psyco exists to mock us. I suggest you put him in the same category as Minox.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it's night in his timezone, he must be sleepy or something.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

I placed him in enemies category some time ago now....He did deserved our respect for battling bravely..

And  as I said, I0m just waiting for his reply......I'm really dazzled, why would he write something like that!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

no, toni edited my post for the 3rd time.
I've edited the post


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I placed him in enemies category some time ago now....He did deserved our respect for battling bravely..
> 
> And  as I said, I0m just waiting for his reply......I'm really dazzled, why would he write something like that!


Because he's crazy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He doesn't mind making himself look stupid as long as he gets his way! He was being sarcastic anyways.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> toni is soooo lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, cut it out!! It's creepy!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni,
> Wanna have sex with me?


OK, this is plain creepy now!! I have a girlfriend for 4 years now!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it's not weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He just loves you.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, that's just sick.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Now that's wrong.
I like noitora and you Toni and graville and Mei-o, I like all of you guys!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Now that's wrong.
> I like noitora more than you.


Ouch that hurt me.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> toni is a fad, but I still wanna have sex!
> 
> He is the most handsome fad I've ever seen!!


Well.....OK......I guess...thanks!


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, this is just creepy!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

my 2nd project.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> my 2nd project.


Fix the font, it's ugly.
Or
it  '  s ugly


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p0wned!!! boooya!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

I can't. It's a korean font. It will only make all the other korean texts weird.

You can tell by the
삶??겻잉 
on the top portion. To make a korean font, you need to overwrite a japanese font with 2400 korean characters.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I can't. It's a korean font.


Korean looks a lot like English.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I can't. It's a korean font.


Ask Noitora to do it for you...he can do everything!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Aren't you glad to see your work translated into another language?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Aren't you glad to see your work translated into another language?


I gave you my permission, didn't I?
Why the heck do you hate me now?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you hate me. I hate you back.
stranger.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't even know how to do tile editing to begin with, you always asked for others help unable to figure a thing yourself, if you want to go and make a scene because I asked you something then do so.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 4, 2008)

Pfffff, psyco, you hater....We all love you, and this is how you're paying us back?


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Can we use the radioactive attack dogs?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you did love me, sign me up as the leader of the radioactive force, and call me the "boss of Toni Plutonij"


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> if you did love me, sign me up as the leader of the radioactive force, and call me the "boss of Toni Plutonij"



Sorry, but we like Toni better. Besides, we USED to love you. That was until you decided you were our enemy.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I know I care about you so much I had to write it out so detailed XP


You've said so many times you hate me in this topic psycoblaster, I really wanna know what the hate is for.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't like you :|


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I still like you, we've been through so many things together, I don't see the point of your hating but it's ok.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.
your dogs are weak


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhm, a second ago...
Don't edit your posts


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Uhm, a second ago...


D: You are my best internet friend here
and then comes everybody in my force. and then the active users. and then noobs. and then requesters. and then the radioactive force.

*Posts merged*

my dog p0wns your dog.





Darn, 1:00 AM already. Ima go to sleep


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just earned a place in my sig


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Running away weakling? I'm disappointed.

And you don't have any dogs because they were too smart to obey your pitiful force and joined us (biting you in the ass before they left and giving you rabies).


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Running away weakling? I'm disappointed.
> 
> And you don't have any dogs because they were too smart to obey your pitiful force and joined us (biting you in the ass before they left and giving you rabies).


Leave him now, it's late in the night in his timezone, we can continue tomorrow.


----------



## granville (Nov 4, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. No more attacks from either of us.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 4, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

hi granville


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi! everyone!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello gaiz.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello  Noitora, Hello Destructobot, Hello xalphax!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

not you guys


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello Super Hair Man!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello  psycoblaster hello  SpaceJump!

hey Destructobot! care to destruct something  while  you're here?!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

heyhey!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Meh. Internet destruction doesn't have the tactile satisfaction I crave in my destructive rampages.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Meh. Internet destruction doesn't have the tactile satisfaction I crave in my destructive rampages.







You beast!!
I guess you need something material to destruct, and then you'll be pleased!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Destroy this force. I'll give you money


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Destroy this force. I'll give you money


Never mind.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw that edit


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Let's see that money up front, and don't try to pay me in British kilograms, or any other kind of foreign silly paper.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> psycoblaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could suspend him  for 12 hours, but than again....he would say that it's a power abuse...but I would just be helping him!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Let's see that money up front, and don't try to pay me in British kilograms, or any other kind of foreign silly paper.


It's $$$


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Let's see that money up front, and don't try to pay me in *British kilograms*, or any other kind of *foreign silly paper*.







This is really awesome!!

And you know  that psyco has no  money whatsoever..


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

The power is yours to abuse, toni! Just imagine that every ban and suspension gives your hair that extra bit of radioactive lift that tells the world who you really are!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> The power is yours to abuse, toni! Just imagine that every ban and suspension gives your hair that extra bit of radioactive lift that tells the world *who you really are!*


now you wouldn't want to know that, don't you?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> The power is yours to abuse, toni! Just imagine that every ban and suspension gives your hair that extra bit of radioactive lift that tells the world who you really are!








I'm  so loving this post....

But to be hones,  power abusing would be going against myself..(but I guess a little bit abuse never killed anybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

I already know who Toni is. He's Super Hair Ultra-Spike Man.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to be sure don't let anyone other know your're abusing your power, you might have trouble.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ain't gonna abuse it.....(or if I will, it'll be in fun threads as this one and BAN game, just for laugh)....

And once this power changes me, and I become mad with power.....I'll be very careful, so people can't tell that I'm abuser...











was this wrong to say now?!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

So you're currently still mad with your previous lack of power?


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

he still lacks power.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> So you're currently still mad with your previous lack of power?
> Haha,  maybe you could put it that way.....
> 
> And sorry, I couldn't resist.....You just made it to my sig!!!! for some time..
> ...








You 're so weird from time to time psyco!!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

7th time abusing power, toni :|


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> 7th time abusing power, toni :|


And you know  you love it


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

not really. You are made out of fail.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

going mad without power is boring, nobody listens.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

no


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

come on psyco, you can do better than this!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Power without madness is no circus either.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Are you a mazochist psyco?!
Every time you come, I beat you to the ground, you get damaged, and you're in pain from everything.....and yet you come back again and again and again!!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Are you a mazochist psyco?!
> Every time you come, I beat you to the ground, you get damaged, and you're in pain from everything.....and yet you come back again and again and again!!!!!



psycoblaster: "my day will come!" *insane laughter*


----------



## WildWon (Nov 5, 2008)

So, with a sadness in my heart, and a humility greater than any i've exuded until this point, ARC hasn't been flourishing as I'd originally hoped, and i'd like to request admittance into the Radio Active Force, and help in which ever way i can.

So, can i join?


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> I saw that edit








 No you didn't.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

"Every time I come???"
When did I really actually come? I can attack you from a ranged area and that's what I have been doing so far.
You beat me to the ground?
Not really. You never did anything.
I'm in pain? I'm probably in a condition better than you.
I come back again and again?
It's just like I'm shooting the smallest pebbles at you with a slingshot. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

Wee, new sig!
But I don't have any space for the radioactive force


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

that's when you quit the radioactive force and create a romhacking team


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> that's when you quit the radioactive force and create a romhacking team


With you and milki?
Also I ain't quiting


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

well you know.. we can do this stuff:




but your radioactive heritage forbids you.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> well you know.. we can do this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am half radioactive, half romhacker


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

that won't work


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> that won't work


It's ok, I have no interest in hacking OOE anyway.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

>


You know I can respond but I'm bored to play your little silly game.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Nothing better to do


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> So, with a sadness in my heart, and a humility greater than any i've exuded until this point, ARC hasn't been flourishing as I'd originally hoped, and i'd like to request admittance into the Radio Active Force, and help in which ever way i can.
> 
> So, can i join?
> 
> ...


And  you even  wrote his name  with the small letter>lack of respect!!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni, I'm staring to think this force isn't so radioactive after all.


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just something you do not know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



behind story


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Toni, I'm staring to think this force isn't so radioactive after all.
> Why is that?!
> 
> QUOTE(psycoblaster @ Nov 5 2008, 03:59 PM) It's just something you do not know
> ...


And  just to make it clear....*Noitora* - Radioactive ROM hacking department captain
Obviously he is ROMhacker....but for our Force!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

Just look at them. Psycoblaster and Noitora, not radiating all over the place...

They've contaminated the entire area with their lack of contamination!


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

ummm i'm not part of this force??


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 5, 2008)

You aren't? I just came in in the last few pages. I can't be bothered to research the back story.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Just look at them. Psycoblaster and Noitora, not radiating all over the place...
> 
> *They've contaminated the entire area with their lack of contamination!*








What a thing to say!!

Well, they are in their own little war, so I let them fight.......You know, this force is as much radioactive as it's leader..to say - ME......and  I've got quite contamination within..

And psyco is our enemy....he tries to destroy us.haha.but he's powerless....Noitora is a very respectful member of the Force!!

And I see that psyco is suggesting that Shanoa doesn't like me.........I actually don't need any other females than my own!!
(by the way, 27th this month will be our 4 year anniversary!!, on that very day, I'm getting second session on my leg done)


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 5, 2008)

well the first post..


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

OMFG! *gasps* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The force has a second p0wn commander now!


This is the end of the Universe!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> OMFG! *gasps*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were the only one, who's the second?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O thithimos mou atherfos agapimene mou Noitora!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My twin brother my beloved Noitora!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a brother?
I'm an only-child


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 6, 2008)

Oxi then eisai, imaste oli athelphia edo!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oxi then eisai, imaste oli athelphia edo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could I forget that, I'm ashamed of myself, bro!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED p1ngy!!

Two new titles and a NEW MEMBER penguindefender!!*


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww, why won't anyone post? And here I am waiting for 4 hours to get the first post on the 100th page >.>.

2 MORE POSTS PEOPLE!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Here, I'll give you one post..


----------



## xalphax (Nov 6, 2008)

for me its the 50th page, using other forum settings....


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

100th page!
FAIL


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

Yoink!


----------



## Frog (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoever posts below me gets the 100th page...

WHAT!?
how did this happen!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Destructobot,  you broke a party for Mei-o!!!!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 6, 2008)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWW DAMMIT! THIS IS THE ONLY FORUM ACHIEVEMENT I'LL PROBABLY EVER GET AND IT GOT STOLEN!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Mei-o, I  didn't want to stole you this achievement!

But somebody is heartless!! *points at Destructobot


----------



## xalphax (Nov 6, 2008)

im sure Destructobot didn't mean to ruin it for Mei-o!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 6, 2008)

I absolutely did mean to ruin it for Mei-o.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

You don't know  Destructobot...he always wants to ruin it for everybody....That's just how it is!!
He's a bot  of destruction, pain, grieve!!!!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 6, 2008)

So, I believe I've officially joined. I made a userbar that p1ngpong and I both can use, since we have the same title.

BTW I like the medical bunnies.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2008)

I want to leave the X Team or whatever crappy thing it's called which I never ended up joining.

I love Toni's Sakuratronic skin and am using it now.

Can I join? :3


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> I want to leave the X Team or whatever crappy thing it's called which I never ended up joining.


YOU CAN NEVER LEAVE!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, since you stated that you love my Sakuratronic (and it took me few months to make that skin, I'm really proud of it)..and  dissed that X-team...haha..standup comedy..

Yes you are welcome  to the Force!!
Just pick your title, and I'll add you right up!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2008)

I just did leave playallday!

And Toni... radioactive ... thread... destroyer!


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> warmijwilfaain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toni, I'm sorry to bring it to you just like that, but I smell really bad!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 6, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> I just did leave playallday!
> 
> And Toni... radioactive ... thread... destroyer!
> 
> ...


Why...thank you playallday...I didn't think that you think that highly of me!!
It's kinda weird, don't you think?!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*


----------



## playallday (Nov 6, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> warmijwilfaain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  Read the edit.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

I did, and now what?!

You smell, big deal, however, I wouldn't brag about that!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

dont let HER join!!! thats a strategy to leak all our projects and secreats!!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 7, 2008)

LOL... this thread makes me laugh... at how extraordinarily serious these posts are. 

Can i join?^^


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

thats the purpose why this topic and force was created by toni..to have fun!!
yeah u are welcome to join!! toni should be here soon.
if not i will take his pace!! mwahwwahwhawahw *cough*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> dont let HER join!!! thats a strategy to leak all our projects and secreats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can! You're very welcome..just post your title here, and I'll update the OP right away!!

YAY, New Member!!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh jeez. Umm when you say title.. do you mean something like:

Hmm..... Maybe something to match the Phoenix Wright theme?

*Radioactive Defence Attorney *

Aright.. I'ma be the Radioactive Attorney... I'll defend you in court if you get busted for illegal radioactivity. (get it?)


I'm off now, got a school to contaminate tomorrow ==" (aha.. I could get used to this.)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

Hehe Moo, welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 7, 2008)

EDIT: Wow, internet shows it crappily  Was meant to have a transparent background and... no white bits round the outside


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 7, 2008)

try saving it as a gif


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 7, 2008)

.png actually!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, .gif's quality sucks horribly, only use it for animated images!


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 7, 2008)

No, gif. png transparency is not supported by horrible, broken, insecure, out of date but still widely used web browsers like Internet Explorer 6. And that pic hardly needs more than 256 colors.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 8, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo, welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Yay!! I'm an official member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (under-age emoticon drinker)

Anyways, Toni do I have to make a userbar myself or does someone make it for me? ^^


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

This could be One of the Best Threads that ever lived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should I join...... Hmm I love Radioactive Sheeps though.



Spoiler













So..... Could I join?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 8, 2008)

Of course you can join brother, we are open to all comers!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

Yay!
Hmmm... If Toni said yes...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> LOL Yay!! I'm an official member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And again, p1ngy is here to take care of the stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks p1ngpong, for jumping in while I'm not here!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Toni, I was just wondering...do we have radioactive insurance? Every member here gets radioactive the moment they join aaannnddd let's say some of our stuff melts or blows up or becomes a mutated radioactive appliance monster because they can't take the radioactivity...do we get insurance for that?


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love kirby........... 
Is Radioactive Waddle Dee a good title to be?

Ill be Radioactive Waddle Dee or something else...... I like a short title lol.


----------



## granville (Nov 9, 2008)

So you'll be a monstah ta clobbah dat der Kirbeh?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the crew!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 9, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> So you'll be a monstah ta clobbah dat der Kirbeh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Yay! An Official Member.(I hope)

Ill be Radioactive Waddle Dee then.


----------



## granville (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni would never turn you down! Just wait for him to add you to the list later on.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Hey Toni, I was just wondering...do we have radioactive insurance? Every member here gets radioactive the moment they join aaannnddd let's say some of our stuff melts or blows up or becomes a mutated radioactive appliance monster because they can't take the radioactivity...do we get insurance for that?
> Well, my radioactivity doesn't influence you in that way, but yeah, I will give insurance for the people that request it!!
> 
> 
> ...


You're quite right, there are very few members that I'd deny on joining our cause!!


*
OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH A NEW MEMBER!!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Radioactive insurance only pays out if you drop bellow a certain level of Radioactivity!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Radioactive insurance only pays out if you drop bellow a certain level of Radioactivity!








 True that!!

Good to see your best avatar/sig back!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Lol thanks, Ive got three really nice ones so I think I will rotate them, with the p0wn commander one getting preference!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

I love all your graphics, it always make me laugh, so rotate it as you wish!!

But you know, somehow, this combination is somehow my favorite!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well we could make them pay every month to us an insurance fee of £100.000.000


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

The Radioactive Force is a non-profit organisation!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

Soooo, when we become radioactive, everything around a member gets radioactive automatically ASAP to prevent imminent doom and cash loss?


p1ngpong: YEAH, PWNAGE SIG IS PWNAGE! Do we accept donations?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Soooo, when we become radioactive, everything around a member gets radioactive automatically ASAP to prevent imminent doom and cash loss?
> 
> 
> p1ngpong: YEAH, PWNAGE SIG IS PWNAGE! *Do we accept donations?*



yea we do!!
send them to me!! im the financial administrator of the force!!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

I see, I'll harass convince my friend to help the cause!


PS: That's not algae.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was never made aware of your promotion!

And seeing as I just made myself second in command of the Radioactive Force I would expect to be kept up to speed of such developments!


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it's what they call self-promotion with no one but himself acknowledges.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> well we could make them pay every month to us an insurance fee of £100.000.000
> Well, we actually don't need money, we can have everything we need!!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha..there isn't actually any hierarchy in this Force!! If you're second in command, it'll only make you more aware of the things that happen within the Force, but look a me, I'm not ordering or anything....people do stuff because they want and feel that's right thing to do!!

That makes this Force THE PERFECT!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

No sir you are the number one, founder and General of this force!

And I would follow you into HELL Toni!

TO THE DEATH!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> No sir you are the number one, founder and General of this force!
> 
> And I would follow you into HELL Toni!
> 
> TO THE DEATH!!!








Mate, I'd fallow you even into Heaven!! Where Angels sing about our victories!!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> No sir you are the number one, founder and General of this force!
> 
> And I would follow you into HELL Toni!
> 
> TO THE DEATH!!!


sorry the hell is already full!! go somewhere else please! :yayhell:

and forgot to say " we radioactive people will never die!! we dont have an expire date"


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Id p0wn those stupid angels if they sang out of tune!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

Can I join?? Please


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

^ sure 
but im really scared of having a radioactive oliebol as a comrade 


			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
dont forget to send me a postcard and say hello to Zesus from me


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Can I join?? Please



Welcome to the force my brother!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> ^ sure
> but im really scared of having a radioactive oliebol as a comrade
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you are invited to our heaven angel p0wning, cabaret party!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Can I join?? Please


Why, welcome!!

Pick your title, and I'll add you right up!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Toni remember when we hit 1000 posts? We had the haters making prophecies that the Radioactive Force had reached its, peak that soon the force would fall!

Yet our membership is still growing, we passed 1500 posts and CRUSHED all other Blogs here! 

On to 2000 and beyond!

Hail the Radioactive Gods!  

Hail General Toni!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay, so does that mean I'm a member?? Or do I first have to ask everybody else?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh Toni remember when we hit 1000 posts? We had the haters making prophecies that the Radioactive Force had reached its, peak that soon the force would fall!
> 
> Yet our membership is still growing, we passed 1500 posts and CRUSHED all other Blogs here!
> 
> ...


Nah, you don't need to ask anyone, just post here, and yes, you're in!! We just need your title of choice, and I'll update the OP!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> (where can you see blog statistics?!)



If you go to the bottom of the blogs page you can organise them by post count, views etc!

We have got more than double the replies of any other Blog here!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

So I have to come up with a title.... Uhm... I have no insparation right now, what about the Radioactive foodsoldier or something: P


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> So I have to come up with a title.... Uhm... I have no insparation right now, what about the Radioactive foodsoldier or something: P



Lol you should be the Radioactive Cookie monster!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or the Radioactive Nutcracker based on your avatar!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> oliebol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol yeah!! I can't choose, which one should I take?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno man, I was just making suggestions heh!

Maybe you can let Toni pick one? lol


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that p1ngy!!

Yeah, we're pretty much mighty!!

And I'll title you the Radioactive Nutcracker for now....But you can pict the new one, any time you want!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes to update the OP


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*

Welcome oliebol!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*
> 
> Welcome oliebol!!




YAY!!!! Thank you


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> _*President Tree:*_
> Everyone knows how deadly these are....especially the first one..
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ok, I'm back to this topic, but why the hell would you want George W Bush?


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 9, 2008)

enemy is spying 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 2 Members: DarkRey, *Minox_IX *



shit little bit late


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the radioactive clone....We kick him in the nuts....and when we need it, he has pretty mighty firepower!!

Actually, I don't want him (or any of the president tree)..but they were a project, so I've added them!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

looks who's in the office!


----------



## Minox (Nov 9, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> looks who's in the office!


Obama looks like the Hulk in that picture and he's not glowing o.0


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> looks who's in the office!


Hell yeah!! I knew I could count on you guys...

Radioactivity will take over the white house (soon to be known as Green house!!)


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 9, 2008)

Minox_Ix, it's only natural that the enemy would know every detail of us.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have the first green president of the united states under our control now?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 9, 2008)

YES!!!!! Obama is ours!! I believe it was quite hard to manipulate black tissue to glow, but it was well worth it!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Radioactive Obama OF PLANET ZORB! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ARGH!!!!! McCAIN! MCCAIN! RADIOACTIVE MCCAIN!





NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ENEMY!!!!!!ENEMY!!!!!!!!! HES GOING TO KILL US!!! OBAMA MUST BASH HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!


Toni... The Waddle Dee is going to change its name to Poke_arc en ciel to BankaiKirby(well I PMed Shaunj66) . Can You please edit it for me?

Thanks!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 10, 2008)

McCain isn't radioactive at all. He simply washed off all of that caucasian makeup on his face since the election is over, and he no longer has to hide his true self to win votes.

Besides he can't stay long anyway. He has to get home as the Jolly Green Giant is almost finished cooking dinner. It's green bean night again!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 10, 2008)

McCain is not Radioactive, but Obama is! That dude is so radioactive that he's going to paint his dog green... McCain looks like the Hulk's grandpa.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

GalactaKnight said:
			
		

> Toni... The Waddle Dee is going to change its name to Poke_arc en ciel to BankaiKirby(well I PMed Shaunj66) . Can You please edit it for me?
> Thanks!


I have updated it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm working on a top secret project...

>_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Keep it low!!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

look at my new sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suck at editing pictures and images so this is the best I can xD


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Oliebol, if you want, I'll make you a userbar.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I think this deserves a bump.

I made a radioactive sig!!! It's blank so anyone can use it.






What do think? Can it be in the first post Toni?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but I think this deserves a bump.
> 
> I made a radioactive sig!!! It's blank so anyone can use it.
> 
> ...



Very nice bro!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks. That's what you get with me, one hour, a lot of boredom, and a mix of MSpaint and Paint.net.

BTW, why haven't you changed your title to "Joint p0wn commander" yet? We are in this together!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 11, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Oliebol, if you want, I'll make you a userbar.



That would be very awesome! Yeah of course I want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ty


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 11, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Thanks. That's what you get with me, one hour, a lot of boredom, and a mix of MSpaint and Paint.net.
> 
> BTW, why haven't you changed your title to "Joint p0wn commander" yet? We are in this together!



The sig im using is a couple of months old, before our reunion!

If I make anymore (which I probably will) they will be updated with the "joint p0wn commander" title! 

I dont want to mess with the sig I have as its the best sig on GBAtemp by a long way!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes the Radioactive Force is a brotherhood, we are all in this together and we all look after each other!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nicely said p1ngy!! I like the way you think!

And penguindefender, really nice default picture for the sig!! Of corse it'll be posted in the OP!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 12, 2008)

Wait can someone please make me a userbar? An error happened when I tried to do Photoshop. I dont have Paint Pro.
Anyways, this is so crap, but look whos in!


Spoiler


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

HOLD IT!

Yeah, I'll make you one. It gives me something fun to do. Just tell me the specifics of what you want it to look like okay.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, I use Paint.net and MSpaint to do all of my graphics. XP comes with MSpaint and Paint.net is completely free to download and has functionality that rivals photoshop. I highly recommend it.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 12, 2008)

Being Radioactive is cool!! YEAH!


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats on the mod Tony!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha, thanks FaRReR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's been a while now....


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Toni can you make me a regular userbar please? =]

Radioactive Defense Attorney


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

I replied in BAN game, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry for that, I'll make you something, probably by the end of this day


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

oO Depends when the end of this day is...

It's 8:45pm here.

I also replied in BAN game.


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo:

If you like this one, you can have it:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, you'll probably have it next day (for you)....it's 11:00 AM here....

I'll go making it later today, I have to get my mobile fixed now....


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

What happened to it? Justice will prevail...

EDIT: Don't worry about it leader! granville made one for me, and it's just fine!

@granville: Thanks a lot, its perfect.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> HOLD IT!
> 
> Yeah, I'll make you one. It gives me something fun to do. Just tell me the specifics of what you want it to look like okay.
> 
> ...


ok... Make it as small as Hehe Moos one and put "Radioctive Waddle Dee" With a Radioactive Symbol.
Thanks!


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

@Hehe Moo:

You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And @BankaiKirby:

In case you wanted one like Hehe Moo's:






If you don't like it, that's fine as it only took me about 20 seconds to make.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Teehee.. I put a link to the page on it, like you did granville!

EDIT: Any chance of putting a black shadow around it like you did to your own, to make it stand out? Thanks!


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Teehee.. I put a link to the page on it, like you did granville!
> 
> EDIT: Any chance of putting a black shadow around it like you did to your own, to make it stand out? Thanks!


Smart move! A good way to recruit new soldiers to our force! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm sorry the text is slightly less dark and fancy as mine. I edited mine slowly in the GIMP and I used an easy online creator for yours. I'm a bit selfish and lazy!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> And @BankaiKirby:
> 
> In case you wanted one like Hehe Moo's:
> 
> ...


Haha! I like it!
Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












RAWR!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

GRANVILLE NVM!! I DID IT MYSELF!

Damn it, it doesn't look as good as yours..


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

WA!!! The shadows.
My Internet Is extremelt laggy and I cant download anythin. 
Granville, can you just make my userbar text with shadows?
Thanks.


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> GRANVILLE NVM!! I DID IT MYSELF!
> 
> Damn it, it doesn't look as good as yours..
> I'm seeing what I can do. I forgot how I added that shading effect. I'm an amateur at graphics editing.
> ...



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOT!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't worry about it granville, I got it fixed I think..

=] Relax, you can deal with bankaikirby however you want. =]


----------



## Galacta (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes you can.


----------



## granville (Nov 14, 2008)

I did my best:






And if you wanted the one I already made Hehe Moo:






I'm pretty bad at these.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks granville!! These look awesome!!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww, I guess I was too late.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well, those userbars look great granville!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2008)

so we should start operation radiation bombing tomorrow at 20.5 hours
it will involve going onto chat rooms pretending you are a teen girl
and getting thrills out of it.
who is this person?
penguindefender

Operation is big sucess


penguindefender you only got chosen cause you were only person above


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2008)

I can't make it tomorrow.

Got a pooey bum.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I can't make it tomorrow.
> 
> Got a pooey bum.



If a girl on a chat room said that to me I would be 100% sexually aroused!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2008)

damn it Hadrian you were one of the main parts to this plan what will we do
if my secret messages aren't found


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopping at girls only limits arousal.

Diversify man!


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am both male and female and i am aroused by this talk of pooey bum i had and erectgasm


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 14, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh dont be disgusting, if some big hairy bloke said to me he had a pooey bum I would totally say "Not on my watch Hadrian!" *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if some big hairy bloke said to me he had a pooey bum I would totally say "Not on my sofa Hadrian!"


----------



## Galacta (Nov 15, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I did my best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dood!


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm to become radioactive or not... Hmmmm how does "Welcome to radioactive country" sound?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Banger, read first post. You've been contaminated. Join us, or you will die a long and painful death.


----------



## Banger (Nov 15, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Banger, read first post. You've been contaminated. Join us, or you will die a long and painful death.



Death does not have to be a bad thing, and I plan to go out with a bang


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 15, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Hehe Moo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think shrivelling up and choking is "with a bang"...

LOL.. I do like that pun however.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Nov 20, 2008)

Woah......

I read this and thought wtf ?
I was lost and confused and couldn't decide if you were insane or not.....

then I saw






and I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mOnKeYs RuLe ! ! !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can say that I'm a bit insane, yes!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Wait till 27th, then I'm getting more of my biomechanical leg done....then, this thread will get a bit more awesome then it already is!!


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

If Toni is insane, I don't want to meet a normal person! Any less unusual than what you are, and you'd be boring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Insanity is what keeps this thread so fun!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

I must agree, we're having it really fun here!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

Look at what I just ate: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

It's a radioactive Oliebol !






 It's a radioactive oliebol, that's being attacked by radioactive mice !


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

That's scary!! How did you handled it?!


----------



## oliebol (Nov 20, 2008)

I became friends with the mice!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 21, 2008)

Objection... you should have oliebol'd their asses back into their holes.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 21, 2008)

I did that after I became friends with them


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a friend with mice and rats!! I had two rats at my home, now it's only one left


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

oliebol said:
			
		

> Look at what I just ate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, we radioactive members dont fight with each others!! we are a big friendly family!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




look at those poor mice, cant u see they only wanted to kiss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"frog" should be really angry now


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I'm a friend with mice and rats!! I had two rats at my home, now it's only one left


That's nothing! I used to have a goat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I'm being dead serious too. I REALLY had a pet goat.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's hardcore!! WOW...

I had pigs, but over at my grannys!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i won't get shocked if someone said that they had an elephant for pet!!

i had a goat, cows , dogs, chickens and a family of cats...i was leaving in a poor country when i was a child so we did farming to earn those precious costly papers that people call money/cash!


----------



## granville (Nov 21, 2008)

And speaking of animals, I'm long overdue for a new radioactive animal project:






This was my breed of goat. This one isn't mine, but she looked just like this one.

*And I know it's not weird to have goats for a farm. But she was a pet. We live in a normal neighborhood and owned a goat for no reason.*


----------



## oliebol (Nov 21, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> dude, we radioactive members dont fight with each others!! we are a big friendly family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mice were brainwashed by a Gigaremo just like in Pokemon rangers: shadows of almia. I had to kick their asses, otherwise they would turn into non radioactive mice!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 26, 2008)

Well shall we bring the Radioctive Force all over the internet?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 26, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> That's nothing! I used to have a goat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....If you're in TN....does that mean it was a Tennessee Fainting Goat?




I wouldn't mind having one of those as a pet.


----------



## granville (Nov 26, 2008)

Nope, mine didn't have that gene that locks their muscles up. Pretty weird!


----------



## tyuno123 (Dec 1, 2008)

whats teh difference between biohazard and radioactive ?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 1, 2008)

tyuno123 said:
			
		

> whats teh difference between biohazard and radioactive ?



the first one is the japanese release name of a well known capcom game, the latter is the croatian release name of tonis game...

or so they say.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> tyuno123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








The best description you could give him!! Haaaaaahahahaha


And Radioactive Force isn't a game, it's a way of life


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

toni wherez the Radioactive Force movie?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 1, 2008)

It's a TOP SECRET thing, so you probably won't see it, but ask anyone who has seen it, it's amazing (and has really handsome main actor)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

but i want to see it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah toni i agree with ya


----------



## gangsterboi (Dec 5, 2008)

Toni, I can't believe you forgot about me....

Like it?





 As you can see it uses the biohazard sign.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey, I haven't forgot about you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I let everyone sign up here, and start fresh! I Love your userbar, and I'll be adding you right away!

Just one thing, I need your title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pick one!


----------



## gangsterboi (Dec 10, 2008)

How about Dr. Radioactive?


----------



## Penguin (Dec 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Radioactive penguins:
> These arctic animals may look cute, as they are. But they house incredible power and will add even more support to the force!
> We count 500 pieces at the time!




No way, that's incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wonder if I could do that


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

gangsterboi said:
			
		

> How about Dr. Radioactive?
> Can do!! I'll add you right up
> 
> 
> ...


No pro......wait a minute!!

That disguise didn't fooled nobody!! No enemies and especially not STANDUP COMEDY allowed!!


----------



## playallday (Dec 12, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never asked to be on standup comedy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Add me to your list and let me come to all the meetings.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 12, 2008)

The topic got drowned, sticky! Sticky! Sticky! Sticky!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 12, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Haha, and let you try to do the mess from the inside....no way man......you're the one that "killed" me and my members..remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I can recall well, it was something like a deal that I get to suspend you for some time if I'm alive after 24 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But then you blamed psycoblaster.....


----------



## granville (Dec 12, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> The topic got drowned, sticky! Sticky! Sticky! Sticky!


I fully agree, but Toni refuses to abuse his power, nice and fair guy that he is!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or all the members could keep a userbar with the topic link to constantly remind everyone of it and as a quick path to it. That's what I do. Guess people get tired of it, but I don't mind.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

nah even if this topic dies... the radioactive force will stay alive!!


----------



## granville (Dec 12, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> nah even if this topic dies... the radioactive force will stay alive!!


Of course and it's been around long before this topic (even though I was new when the topic was created).

If it does die, Toni can just revive it in EoF or something when he wants to.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

u should come and play in the "banned game" because thats radioactive force's  first recruitment topic(its in disguise, thats where i joined the force)!!


----------



## granville (Dec 12, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u should come and play in the "banned game" because thats radioactive force's  first recruitment topic(its in disguise, thats where i joined the force)!!


I've played casually, but not religiously. I might join in some since I ordered a new AC adapter for my PC and a router to keep my PC hooked to the internet at all times. I've had limited internet lately due to having to share my PC with my mother.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

banned because u should try your neighbour's fast internet!!! (pshh thats what i am  using now)


----------



## granville (Dec 12, 2008)

Heh! I have DSL which I find fast. I just have to share it at the moment. I got a router now though. Now I just have to get my AC adapter.


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 12, 2008)

my router its death :cry (all happened the day before yesterday) 
so now i have to share my neighbour's internet!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 12, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> u should come and play in the "banned game" because thats radioactive force's  first recruitment topic(its in disguise, thats where i joined the force)!!



Me too lol

The radioactive force is embedded in GBAtemp like one of Tonis tattoo's now, we can never die! 


NEVAAARRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 15, 2008)

I CAN JOIN PL0X


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 15, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> nah even if this topic dies... the radioactive force will stay alive!!



Well of course we will.

We have a 100,000 year half-life.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 15, 2008)

Did we build enough funds for my radioactive jet planes and llama ranches yet? I've been sitting on my ass throwing paper planes at TallAlien all day.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!  psycoblaster did it not me!

Come on, let me join!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> I CAN JOIN PL0X
> Well, pick a title, and I'll add you right up....Everyone Most are welcome to join!!
> 
> 
> ...


I have pretty much solid evidence that you were on our tail (haha, yeah right), and trying to destroy us!!

Don't you think it would be pretty much stupid if I allow you to join ?!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2008)

I've just recruited the lesbian population of Southend, sure they are fugly but they can hold many weapons within their vast lady cakes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 15, 2008)

Ive recruited all the hot Croatian lesbians I can find, they are beautiful and marry western men to get passports and steal their homes!


----------



## granville (Dec 15, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> I've just recruited the lesbian population of Southend, sure they are fugly but they can hold many weapons within their vast lady cakes.


Do they have machine gun breasts?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Lesdrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







We have to watchout for those, haven't you seen what _almost_ happened to Austin Powers!


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> Lesdrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Southend lesbians are flat chested.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still wasn't my fault.

Let me join or I'll blow you all up!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Let me join or I'll blow you all up!


Yeah, that has convinced me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Standup Comedy in act!!


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sure.....let me see how magically you'll add your name to the list!


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll see me there soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> You'll see me there soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a few hours...

P.S.  I should report your post for the one word rule!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to make a new deal.....
If your name isn't on the list tomorrow, I'l suspend you for two days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this is my thread, I can post one words


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And this is my thread, I can post one words


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Care to make a new deal.....
> If your name isn't on the list tomorrow, I'l suspend you for two days


But what if it *IS* on the list?  What do I get?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2008)

Lesdrian said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You get to stay there for two days!


----------



## playallday (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm on the list!  Look!



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> _*-STANDUP COMEDY:*_
> *da_head* - second in command
> *Jellider*
> *Dylan*
> *playallday*


----------



## Noitora (Dec 16, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And this is my thread, I can post one words


I should copy this quote somewhere in case someone accuses me of making one word posts in my topics


----------



## granville (Dec 16, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> I'm on the list!  Look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you were already on that list. Now it looks like even that title runs out in 2 days!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now you won't even be a part of the comedy division! You see, the deal was not to put you on the list, but to keep you where you were for 2 days (assuming you magically made your way to it). Now you don't even get the high honor of court jester anymore!


----------



## playallday (Dec 24, 2008)

Why is this topic dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

And I win the bet Toni!


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 26, 2008)

I was bored.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 30, 2008)

Radioactive Force is about to die.
I have respect for all of you Radiators.


----------



## Frog (Dec 30, 2008)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Radioactive Force is about to die.
> I have respect for all of you Radiators.



Radioactive force die?
DID YOU NOT SEE THE SEAL!!?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah, this ain't dieing! We're just spreading our powers around the forum.....I'm still here, and Radioactive Force is at full pace in BAN game!! soooooo, everyone that thinks that RF is dying is WRONG!!

And Hola, I LOVE the seal!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah we are spreading our powers around the world...!!!!!
we have now recruited the Barbie dolls in the force and soon it will be spongebob!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Fucking RF p0wns man, we never die!!! NEVAR!!!!!

I burn down the villages and slay all the livestock of those who doubt us!!!!

I want to execute the haters, slowly, so they know about Radioactive yeah!!! 

I fight any man or animal in the name of radioactivity, I fear nothing and I am an immortal yeah!!!!

RF4EVA!!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

Haaahaha...SpongeBob isn't yellow anymore!! Guess his new color!

p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is exactly what RF is about, powerful man that are so passionate about it!!


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Haaahaha...SpongeBob isn't yellow anymore!! Guess his new color!


what!! what. .w.r.wa.w.t.t.w.ath
GREEN!!??!?!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 30, 2008)

*You WIN!!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 30, 2008)

Omg so when Im on the Croatian bus or train I run up to people and scream in their pathetic face "Radioactive Force p0wns!!!! Dont make me murder your family!!!" 

Then I beat them up and steal all their money and ipods!

Its my dream to contaminate a whole cities water supply with plutonium, so people know how awesome RF is!!!

Poisoning orphans shall carve our names in stone!!! 

RF4EVA!!!!


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *You WIN!!*


Thank you kind sir Barbie.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> I was bored.



*chuckle* is that *hehe* the Radioactive Force *chortle* Seal Of Approval? *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....*

...anyone...?


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 30, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Omg so when Im on the Croatian bus or train I run up to people and scream in their pathetic face "Radioactive Force p0wns!!!! Dont make me murder your family!!!"
> 
> *Then I beat them up and steal all their money and ipods!*
> Its my dream to contaminate a whole cities water supply with plutonium, so people know how awesome RF is!!!
> ...


i cant believe  what u did there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we protect innocents and poor but we destoy our enemies!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



..
.
..


...

...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
but its looks like fun!! i will give it a shot


----------



## imgod22222 (Dec 31, 2008)

holy crap i just read ur whole first post thing and like HOLY CRAP


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 4, 2009)

So tell me Toni, why exactly should I join you? Why not join one of the enemies, like Force of the Biohazards?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> So tell me Toni, why exactly should I join you? Why not join one of the enemies, like Force of the Biohazards?



Because they dont exist as an active organisation any more. We destroyed them, crippled their infrastructure, they are a force in name only, no power, no offensive capabilities, completely crippled!

The members of the Radioactive Force may not be as active, or visible as they were before, but we are all radioactive to our core still.

And we wait, we train, we are always prepared, ready to rise whenever a threat may emerge.

And strike the threat like a snake without mercy, and instantly lethal!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





RF4EVA!!!!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Extreme Coder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wait, what IS the point of the radioactive force? Without an enemy, it's useless, right? right?

And if I join, I want a special title and position


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

HEY JUST HOLD ON THERE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You cant blame us for destroying every adversary, and eliminating all opposition! 

100% Radioactive Force dominance wasnt an accident, we made it happen!

There are always enemies out there, in the shadows, waiting, watching, ready to strike, you have two choices my friend.

Your either with us or against us!

Your either a winner or a loser! 

You either join us, or fall like the rest!


RF4EVA!!!!


----------



## granville (Jan 4, 2009)

And I'll add that EVERYONE who joins gets a special title and position. Of your choice.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> So wait, what IS the point of the radioactive force? Without an enemy, it's useless, right? right?
> 
> And if I join, I want a special title and position


Herr.... We have a enemy.
An enemy who is epic, mind-blooded, and good-looking man who tries to stalk us through his spare time.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 4, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Extreme Coder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pray Tell, who might it be?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

Toni hasent even replied yet, and we have a new recruit here making enquiries! 


Its obvious now that Toni is staff he dosent care about us any more, or the force he founded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Time to elect a new leader, it shall be democratic, but anybody who stands against me shall have their family massacred!


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni hasent even replied yet, and we have a new recruit here making enquiries!
> 
> 
> Its obvious now that Toni is staff he dosent care about us any more, or the force he founded!
> ...


1 000 000 000 000 undemocratic votes for me.

If I win (and I will) I'll wipe the radioactive force from the Earth.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

*WHO DARES TO QUESTION RADIOACTIVE FORCE AND IT'S ROOTS?!*

Let me tell you a little story, to all you non-believers.....

Radioactive Force has started in Banning Thread....that's our main battlefield!! We are STILL alive, we are still running hard, and we are still THE only organization that lived for so long..

I am the founder, I am the merciful leader, and just so you know, this blog is for ORGANIZATION, it's just a place to keep things organized, this whole forum is our battlefield, and we are in the war against everything that is bad here...all bad trolls, all bad flamers and everyone who is here to question us and our goal..and our goal is to make GBAtemp perfectly nice, friendly and cozy place for everyone to join, and after that, we'll move to the whole World and the universe!!

WE AIN'T DEAD AND WE WON'T BE DEAD AS LONG AS I'M ALIVE, AND AS LONG AS I HAVE PEOPLE THAT TAKE MY SIDE IN THIS::I'M CONSTANTLY IMPROVING MY FORM, ADDING BYONIC/ROBOTIC PARTS, IMPLANTS..
I HAVE PEOPLE CONSTANTLY IMPROVING AND PRACTICING THEIR SKILLS!

I suggest everyone to join, because I offer shelter! Everyone is welcomed, except our enemy!!


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *WHO DARES TO QUESTION RADIOACTIVE FORCE AND IT'S ROOTS?!*
> *I DO*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh hi Toni, me and Minox were just.... rehearsing a play? YES... thats it, we werent going to overthrow you, honest!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





You can trust tiny, innocent, gentle,   treacherous  * loyal *p1ngy!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

And one more note!!!! Minox_IX is the only person allowed to question us (at this point), because he is our only true enemy that showed some pride and skills!!
WildWon was the second one, but he joined as he saw our true goal!! Now, if I was just one of the bad rulers/kings I'd ask you all to bow in front of me, but I'm not that kind of ruler, I'll bow in front of all my soldiers and fellows, to show that I respect all of you, and every single one of you!!

We are all in this together!!

And p1ngy, I know you were "playing", I know you'd never turn your back on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Minox (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned in your own topic!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned because I banned you in the BAN thread, while you were spending time here


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Banned because I banned you in the BAN thread, while you were spending time here



Hmm I think Toni is confused, its obviously due to him cutting his spikes off.

He may be too delusional to guide the Force and make wise decisions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Not that I would want to place doubt on his authority and weaken his position, thus making it easier for someone else to seize power!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Do I see you fishing for a spot there p1ngy!!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm, maybe I will join, maybe not.. As you can see in my post in the Tempers pic thread, I'm not sure my normal haircut is good enough for this Force 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Convince me Toni


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, there isn't much to tell to actually convince you, just look at our list of things we did, it all speaks for itself..
It's enough to say that we're the only "Organization" that actually lasted for so long, and that managed to be so organized..
Also, I've seen your picture, and we're not making differences between people depending on their looks, you're welcomed here just as WildWon is, or dice or gizmo_gal or any other member that is with us!

I think that your avatar really fits with that image! It has really nice glow, and I think that you'd fit here


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 5, 2009)

I have really short hair, and he let me join.  Everyone's hair is worthy of the Radioactive Force.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I have really short hair, and he let me join.  Everyone's hair is worthy of the Radioactive Force.


How could I NOT let you join?! You're one of the greatest additions to the Force!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Invisible, fast, flexible and with addition of radiation!!!! Densetsu3000 is our lethal weapon!


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, there isn't much to tell to actually convince you, just look at our list of things we did, it all speaks for itself..
> It's enough to say that we're the only "Organization" that actually lasted for so long, and that managed to be so organized..
> Also, I've seen your picture, and we're not making differences between people depending on their looks, you're welcomed here just as WildWon is, or dice or gizmo_gal or any other member that is with us!
> 
> I think that your avatar really fits with that image! It has really nice glow, and I think that you'd fit here


Lol, that last line convinced me xD

So.. I want to join?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, if you want to join, just tell me what title do you want, and I'll add you to the first page!!
And that avatar really is Kickass!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 5, 2009)

hmm
can i join? 

your skit was funny.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you think that you're a material for Radioactive Force, do you think that you're strong enough to handle it?!?!

And what skit do you mean?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm, not sure of a title for myself.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Radioactive Coder of the Extreme variety_?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that avatar is kickass, since it's made by mthrnite, mthr of all things kickass


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED WITH THE NEW MEMBER!!*

Welcome Extreme Coder, your coding abilities will come in handy, and your avatar fits perfectly!!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 7, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Do you think that you're a material for Radioactive Force, do you think that you're strong enough to handle it?!?!
> 
> And what skit do you mean?







i can draw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and if i can handle my classmates i can handle (almost.)any(hardship? lol)thing!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 14, 2009)

*Edited out* im megaman! even your nuclear power wont destroy me!
EDIT: wait...im not supposed to be evil....sorry for the evil laughs XD


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 14, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> *Edited out* im megaman! even your nuclear power wont destroy me!
> EDIT: wait...im not supposed to be evil....sorry for the evil laughs XD



Your not megaman, your no threat to us, any member of the force would destroy you single handedly! 

Pathetic!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> i can draw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell him p1ngy!!

Haha, he's funny!!


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 16, 2009)

oh yer? wanna bet?
MEGABUSTER!!!! KA-BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM!!!!!!
XD


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 16, 2009)

You missed.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 16, 2009)

You can try out later, if ya want.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 16, 2009)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> oh yer? wanna bet?
> MEGABUSTER!!!! KA-BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM!!!!!!
> XD



Eww did someone fart??!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 26, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


emphasized!
i mean, really


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Haven't heard much about the Radioactive Force lately, dead yet?​


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

You just stepped into my trap! Muahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have 1 week to live now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2009)

Its all about being immortal!


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> You just stepped into my trap! Muahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What trap?

Oh, you mean that little thing over there?

No worries, it wasn't set up properly so it misfired.


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

No that was a decoy for the trap. You really just ate the milk and cookies on the little table and are now suffering from radiation poisoning (and I caught you on tape). And while you just posted your last message, I added some nitro and a fuse to your stomach. I guess being so slow, you miss everything I do, no matter how painful. Now not only will you be dead, you'll be spread all over the page....which is nasty, but at least our opponents will have proof of what we do to our enemies.


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm guessing you either forgot or didn't know something vital.



Spoiler



My eye decontaminates radiation


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

How's about radioactive pizza?


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

And while you were busy trying in vain to decontaminate my nitro-radiation which I made un-decontaminatable, I blew up your house. I considered having sex with your girl, but that would just be sick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I replaced your eyes with monkey eyes.


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

You must've entered someone else's house then, I don't have a girlfriend at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, good luck finding me.


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, then the girl isn't yours? Awesome! Fapfapfapfap.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> Oh, and I replaced your eyes with monkey eyes.




We've secretly replaced granville's blood with dry-roasted Folger's crystals.

Let's see if he can tell the difference.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2009)

Lies!!! Sweden's most handsome man has tons of womens!


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's awesome


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

No offense, but what kind of an attack is that?
And I take back the no offense part.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2009)

It's not an attack. 
It's unwitting experimentation on our populace.

You're lucky I didn't try breeding you with rottweilers.


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> No offense, but what kind of an attack is that?
> And I take back the no offense part.


I dunno, but it sounds awesome


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, well have fun with that. I guess that makes me a coffee-enhanced radioactive soldier, now not needing as much sleep. Since we are indestructible, anything you do only makes us stronger.


----------



## Minox (Jan 26, 2009)

Indestructible != Unbeatable.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 26, 2009)

Minox has liquid Viagra instead of blood.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm glad you understand.

*motions for the rottweilers to be brought in*


----------



## granville (Jan 26, 2009)

Did his dick explode from too-hard boners?


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 12, 2009)

*NINJA SPRINGS OUT OF HIDING INTO AMBUSH MODE!!!*





Oh wait...where's the battle? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm, no one's opposing us.  That's not surprising.  I wouldn't oppose us either.  



			
				granville said:
			
		

> Did his dick explode from too-hard boners?


Ouch.


----------



## playallday (Feb 12, 2009)

I made something for Toni.






So maybe you'll let me join now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Hmm, to be honest playallday, this smiley IS really great and amazing!! WOW!

But basically, one pretty picture won't make you part of the Force so you could start trying to do damage from the inside!!
As you already said, you are our sworn enemy!!


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2009)

NOOOOOO, it's a:


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

granville, calm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He can't do nothing, even if it is a trap, what can he do?! He could only get defeated in very short time!

He'll still be powerless! Just playallday with the rank of soldier at Radioactive Force! And we won't give him anything else until he proves worthy!


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, but it's still a trap. XD


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

It could be, but that's whay I have you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone ever came close to making any damage to us?! NO, so there is no way he could!


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2009)

Don't mind me, I just like stating the obvious!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, naturally, if my own men disagree with some decision, I'm a leader that listens! There is no way he could be accepted if my own men think he'll be problematic..





Thanks for solving this granville!!


----------



## granville (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh you can let him in if you like. I'm just saying it's a trap.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 14, 2009)

DUDE; NO ENEMIES ALLOWED!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have to be careful, there are enemies on every step of our path to glory!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 14, 2009)

_The first step in avoiding a trap
is knowing of it's existence._


----------



## iPikachu (Feb 15, 2009)

i was studying geography and looked at part of the world map for LAND POLLUTION and croatia has radioactive waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



:icwydt:


----------



## granville (Feb 15, 2009)

We don't give off waste. Our brand of radiation is far beyond the pathetic kinds of olden days. We are self sustaining. We waste nothing and our radiation self-regenerates.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 15, 2009)

I should be honest, I do dump a lot of waste in parks and near hospitals.

Does that make me a "bad" Radioactive force member?


----------



## granville (Feb 15, 2009)

No, it makes you a prankster. I guess you're just the fun loving one. We don't NEED to waste anything, but we don't mind doing it on purpose to our enemies or as pranks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: this force has ALMOST as many posts as my post count. I got 1776 and the blog has 1774.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> EDIT: this force has ALMOST as many posts as my post count. I got 1776 and the blog has 1774.




So, does that mean the thread is full of Spam;
or that You are?


----------



## granville (Feb 16, 2009)

Er, I think it means that your opposing side loses because it's not a popular side to be on. Or it could mean that you're just jealous. Then again, it's probably both. If you think the thread is spam, congratulations. You just proved your spamminess by adding to it. Maybe you're taking this discussion too seriously if you want to criticize spam in a blog thread that doesn't increase your post count.


----------



## playallday (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, I make peace and you guys start a fight?!?


----------



## granville (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't look at me. I didn't start the fighting words. XD


----------



## playallday (Feb 16, 2009)

Well then, let me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## playallday (Feb 19, 2009)

But if you have too many members, that's fine, I'll just "dispose" a few of them.


----------



## oliebol (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi y'all, it's me again. I havent been here for like forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But ofcourse I came back, kinda busy lately thats why im off so much. I probably will be more online again


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> But if you have too many members, that's fine, I'll just "dispose" a few of them.
> A-HA!!!!
> Caught on act!!!!!
> 
> ...


Good to see you back!!!!!

Feel free to play around with playallday, he's here again, foolish as before!!!


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2009)

Why dispose of their members? The smart way to do it would be to let them dispose themselves due to unknown circumstances.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 24, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Why dispose of their members? The smart way to do it would be to let them dispose themselves due to unknown circumstances.








Good strategy, but seeing how we're still here, and nothing has been lost or "disposed", you should know that you're set to loose from the beginning!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you guys stop bumping long dead blogs please?


thanks!


----------



## Minox (Feb 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't be bothered setting the plan into action. There's the Scout Update in TF2 tonight anyway and I'm gonna be busy mashing a couple of them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 25, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And p1ngy Shut the hell up, and clean the damn shelf!!!!!


----------



## granville (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it's about time this place got a good bump. How about one of my jokes?

_*What can you do in a radioactive contaminated lake?
Nuclear Fission.*_


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 16, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> I think it's about time this place got a good bump. How about one of my jokes?
> 
> _*What can you do in a radioactive contaminated lake?
> Nuclear Fission.*_









It's a good one!

Radioactivity holds!!! It's just been very busy lately, so no time for my free-time activities


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

Ichigo Kurosaki said:
			
		

> Well, I'm posting to join! Can I join as "The Radioactive Cookie Monster!"?








*WE HAVE OURSELVES A NEW RECRUIT!!!!!!* Well, of course you may join! I'm, sorry I haven't answered earlier, I'm quite busy in real life, many things are happening but, I see no reason why wouldn't you be allowed to join!

Only one thing, we already have "123Waffle101 - Radioactive Cookie Monster" so I can give you that title also, but maybe you want something completely unique, so think about it and get back at me, I'll update the first post whit your name and title then!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

*Ichigo Kurosaki* - The Radioactive Death God!

We have a new member!!! List is updated! As you see, Radioactive Force still lives, it's just a bit slow these days as I'm not so much around here, but once I settle things in my life, we'll be revamping this place!!!!


Salute to all Radioactive soldiers!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh yeah I remember the Radioactive Force, was quite popular for a time, but was quickly forgotten by all!


----------



## Minox (Mar 29, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I remember the Radioactive Force, was quite popular for a time, but was quickly forgotten by all!


High Five!


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm still alive bitches


----------



## SoLuckys (Mar 29, 2009)

can i join the radioactive force as "Radioactive Lucky Slayer"?

Reason of Edit:change my mind


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 29, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh yeah I remember the Radioactive Force, was quite popular for a time, but was quickly forgotten by all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By all means!! List is updated, and WELCOME to the Force!!!!!!!

Radioactive Salute..


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 9, 2009)

look what happened to the Enemy... Captain!!!!!!!!
there's not even a trace of them being alive  

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=108787


BTW:
I would like to discuss about the Traitor,P1ngpong,who left the Force and joined the China Takeover Team


----------



## michelkok1 (Apr 9, 2009)

can i also join *the force*??


----------



## playallday (Apr 9, 2009)

p1ngpong @ a while ago Can I quit?
Why didn't you let him quit?


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2009)

*I KILL YOU FORCE!!!*


----------



## wchill (May 20, 2009)

I wanna join!
radiochill maybe?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2009)

Do you have two black shirts?
Two pairs of black Jeans?
Two pairs of black socks?
500 dollars personal burial money?


I'll hold on to the money.


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 14, 2009)

lol

i have the money...
in my bank.

i wanna join though.


----------



## Orc (Jun 14, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> i have the money...
> in my bank.
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> I wanna join!
> radiochill maybe?
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if you joint too ORC!!!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Radioactive force is without p1ngpong now! Your force is weakened by half! Sad.....

Can I join?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Radioactive force is without p1ngpong now! Your force is weakened by half! Sad.....
> 
> Can I join?


As I said, we work underground now.....Radioactive Force is far beyond GBAtemp! So p1ngy is still with us....Just not here..

And yes, you can join.....I need the title you've chosen!


----------



## Domination (Jun 14, 2009)

Radioactive METAL GOD? Domination Campaign Planner

Edit: Nah. Metal God doesn't suit my username.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 14, 2009)

I wanna join 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



title:
Radioactive Bigmac


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 14, 2009)

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED with two new, fine, soldiers!!

i.Domination and zeromac, WELCOME!!

Radioactive Salute!!*


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 16, 2009)

Radioactive pikachu c3 flamebot!






orc: only tinyt and osaka's in your harem!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Radioactive pikachu c3 flamebot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome abroad Soldier!!

Radioactive Salute!

*OP HAS BEEN UPDATED!*


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 17, 2009)

Welcome new recruits!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 17, 2009)

Everybody, just fallow p1ngy's example....He's invincible!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 17, 2009)

wut! we have new members to slave be friend!!


----------



## iPikachu (Jun 19, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> wut! we have new members to slave be friend!!


i see what you did there.







Salute!
designing teh userbar.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 19, 2009)

i have been away for a while, but...

the force is still going strong, right?


----------



## Minox (Sep 19, 2009)

lies, it's dead :3


----------



## xalphax (Sep 19, 2009)

and i bet you are to blame ^^


----------



## Minox (Sep 20, 2009)

xalphax said:
			
		

> and i bet you are to blame ^^


sadly not


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 20, 2009)

It's alive and well, it's just gone underground so we don't get hordes of kiddies going "If I is joinin ur aw3sum cr3w can I has Bowsers Insied Storee crack pl0x".


----------

